# Italy: Viva Italia Meets Thread



## sayhello

Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Italy with ABD.

You can also share information/ask questions about the Italy: Viva Italia ABD.

Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Italy ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.

Thanks!
Sayhello

Roll Call:

Previous:

Jun 10 - 18, 2012 - Hermi, DH, DS (15) & DD (13)
Jun 28 - Jul 6, 2012 - Jlou, DH, DS(16) & DD(12.99)
Jul 9  17, 2012
- mickeee & family, daughter (11) & son (21)
                         - mapsd & family, 2 daughters (9 & 11)
                         - GregThom, wife & 2 daughters (14 & 10)
                         - Rmmc07 & DD (8)

Oct 7 - 15, 2012  - pandw & husband
May 9 - 17, 2013
- wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
                         - AquamarineSteph & 'Better Half'

May 16 - 24, 2013 - Disneyfam24 (1 mom and ka (12m))
Jun 30 - Jul 8, 2013 - chanibusti CVO Kim, DH Pradeep, DS7 Deven, DD6 Nora
                            - Kez250 (Kerry), DH Stephen, DS Ben (11), DD Imogen (10 by the trip)
Jul 28 - Aug 5, 2013 - flagfred, dh, dds (16) & (13)
Aug 11 - 19, 2013
- Skaminsk, wife, daughter (will be 7)
                              - Lydsmom, with 8 yo daughter, husband

Aug 18 - 26, 2013 - cindy2494 (Cindy), DH Don, DD Jess (19) & DD Sabrina (13)
April 18 - 26, 2014 - cancelled
May 18 - 26, 2014 - OMD13 & DH
May 26 - Jun 3, 2014
- Dad (richflour) & daughter (9)
                                - georgiagirl2, DH, DS (17) & DS (15)

Jun 5 - 13, 2014
- mmhoover, husband & two children (10 & 11)
                         - Eileenct, husband, daughter (10) & son (5)

Jun 8 - 16, 2014
- pihanettie, DD (10) & DS (9)
                         - kpnittany, husband & 2 sons (14 & 11)

Jun 19 - 27, 2014 - kanadar, sister & Dad
Jun 22 - 30, 2014 - twentyco & daughter
Jun 26 - Jul 1, 2014 - BSKE4fun, DH, DD (13) & DD (18)
Jun 29 - Jul 7, 2014 - Curlygirlinsm, DH & DD (10)
Jul 10 - 18, 2014
- Heather (CrazyZeus1), hubby Jeff & son Reese (11)
                          - Liz (MKTowerView) & Mom (Mari)

Jul 17 - 25, 2014 - Jenncram, DH, DS 12, DS 9 (almost 10)
Oct 11 - 20, 2014 - tracyv & husband
Dec 21 - 29, 2014 - kristilew, DH, & DD (17)
May 25 - Jun 2, 2015 - Rapunzellover
Jul 2 - 10, 2015 - fosterkittymom, husband, daughter (14), mother, stepfather, & aunt.
Jul 6 - 14, 2015 - Tamsfrodo, husband & DS (10)
Jul 23 - 31, 2015
- Teebee41, DW, 3 DDs (13, 9 & 7) & DS (13)
- Diane0977 (Diane, 37), husband Shawn (40), & 2 daughters (7 & 9)

Jul 30 - Aug 7, 2015 - silmarg (Sil), DW (Margaret Ann) & 2 DDs Lauren (15) & Rosie (13).
Sep 3 - 11, 2015
- stacyz & husband (John)
- minnie4ever

Sep 14 - 22, 2015 - Becky Rou (Becky) & Anthony
Oct 5 - 13, 2015
- huntergreen10 & husband
- Pinkflmngo (Lynda) & daughter (Elena)


----------



## jlou

Roll Call:

June 28 - July 6:  Jlou (Jlou, DH, DS(16), DD(12.99)


----------



## Hermi

Roll Call: June 10th

Hermi, DH, DS (15), DD (13).  Coming from Texas


----------



## jlou

Hermi said:


> Roll Call: June 10th
> 
> Hermi, DH, DS (15), DD (13).  Coming from Texas



Welcome, Hermi!  Too bad we're not on the same trip, since your kids are the same ages (more or less) as mine.  You'll have to post how your trip went.  Do you have any plans for your free time there?  There are several posts here about suggestions for free time.


----------



## Hermi

Thanks to all the wonderful information on this forum, we have been able to make a wish list of several things we want to do during our free time (as long as something better does not come along ) We reserved two Pre-nights in Rome and one Post-Night in Venice.  We arrive around 10ish am on our first day and hope to do one or two of the following:  Capuchin Crypt (which I understand is close to our hotel), Open top bus tour of Rome, and/or Villa Borghese Park.  On our second day, we plan to visit Pompeii.  The morning and afternoon of the 10th, we plan to attend the Latin mass at St Peters and climb the stairs at St Peters dome.  During our free afternoon in Rome, we hope to see at least one of the other 3 major basilicas (hopefully we will make it to The Scala Santa which is opposite of San Giovanni in Laterano). In Florence, we reserved tickets for the Uffizi Gallery for 2:30 pm.  and hope to have time afterwards to climb the Duomo.  In Orvieto, we hope to make a trip out to the Leaning Tower of Pisa.  In Venice, we plan to go to the Murano Glass Factory and just walk around the beautiful city of Venice.  

Less than a week to go


----------



## jlou

Still packing.....

.....
.....


So many last minute things to do, but we're getting so excited!

Hermi, if you're back, how did your free-time plans pan out?  I'm planning to do the hop-on hop-off in Rome, and Borghese gardens too.  Also planning to visit Murano, and Doges palace in Venice.  Domes in St Peters and in Florence would be nice, we'll see how we feel.

One thing is set in stone:  lots of gelato!  Can't wait.


----------



## sayhello

jlou, have a wonderful trip!  

Sayhello


----------



## Hermi

Jlou, you are in for a wonderful treat.  Here's a quick summary of free time events:
First of two predays:  visited the Capuchin Crypts - we all enjoyed our 15 minutes here.  We also visited the Time Machine which was recommended on a Tripadvisor walking tour of Rome.  Don't waste your time on this place, although walk there was quite nice.
Second of two predays: We took train to Pompeii.  We all loved this excursion.
Morning of adventure-  Latin mass at St Peters, noon blessing by pope, and climbed dome (you can also climb dome during free afternoon after Vatican). 
Free time in Artimino-  kiddos explored the Villa and Artimino with their new friends.  The kids LOVED this day.
Free time in Florence- Uffizi Museum (kiddos did not enjoy this at all), climbed dome and bell tower.  Beautiful views!
Extra day in Venice- water bus to Murano ( go left to get to the glass blowing demos) and then lunch at Burano.  Kids were worn out in the afternoon so Hubby and I spent afternoon exploring Venice.  

Have fun!!


----------



## jlou

Hermi said:


> Jlou, you are in for a wonderful treat.  Here's a quick summary of free time events:
> First of two predays:  visited the Capuchin Crypts - we all enjoyed our 15 minutes here.  We also visited the Time Machine which was recommended on a Tripadvisor walking tour of Rome.  Don't waste your time on this place, although walk there was quite nice.
> Second of two predays: We took train to Pompeii.  We all loved this excursion.
> Morning of adventure-  Latin mass at St Peters, noon blessing by pope, and climbed dome (you can also climb dome during free afternoon after Vatican).
> Free time in Artimino-  kiddos explored the Villa and Artimino with their new friends.  The kids LOVED this day.
> Free time in Florence- Uffizi Museum (kiddos did not enjoy this at all), climbed dome and bell tower.  Beautiful views!
> Extra day in Venice- water bus to Murano ( go left to get to the glass blowing demos) and then lunch at Burano.  Kids were worn out in the afternoon so Hubby and I spent afternoon exploring Venice.
> 
> Have fun!!



Hermi,

thanks for taking the time to respond.  And thanks for the suggestions; we're going to skip Uffizi and maybe walk around Boboli Gardens, and just enjoy the atmosphere.  I kind of wish we could have done our pre and posts like you (2 before and 1 after), but we're doing the opposite (so hard to fit everyone's schedule!).  So, not enough time to visit Pompeii.  I am very much looking forward to exploring Venice without feeling hurried.

Jlou


----------



## Rmmc07

Hermi said:


> Jlou, you are in for a wonderful treat.  Here's a quick summary of free time events:
> First of two predays:  visited the Capuchin Crypts - we all enjoyed our 15 minutes here.  We also visited the Time Machine which was recommended on a Tripadvisor walking tour of Rome.  Don't waste your time on this place, although walk there was quite nice.
> Second of two predays: We took train to Pompeii.  We all loved this excursion.
> Morning of adventure-  Latin mass at St Peters, noon blessing by pope, and climbed dome (you can also climb dome during free afternoon after Vatican).
> Free time in Artimino-  kiddos explored the Villa and Artimino with their new friends.  The kids LOVED this day.
> Free time in Florence- Uffizi Museum (kiddos did not enjoy this at all), climbed dome and bell tower.  Beautiful views!
> Extra day in Venice- water bus to Murano ( go left to get to the glass blowing demos) and then lunch at Burano.  Kids were worn out in the afternoon so Hubby and I spent afternoon exploring Venice.
> 
> Have fun!!



Hi there, 
Your trip sounds great, I'm beginning to get excited...  I have a pre night and was thinking of Pompeii,  how late did you get back?  Did you use the high speed train? Or did you just book a hotel in that region and spend the night?  I also plan to do murano on my post day in Venice.  
Thanks for all your helpful posts 
Ren


----------



## Hermi

Ren,
We took the 9:00 am fast train to Naples main station and caught the 6:30 pm regular train back.  Round trip First class tickets were around $90 Euros for each of us. We purchased our round trip tickets the night before at one of the Kiosks at the train station (Roma Termini).  We were at Pompeii by 11ish.  We were back in our hotel room by 9:00 pm.  Please note that once we got to Naples, we had to take the local train Circumvensuviana (located downstairs from the Naples Main station, just follow the signs) to Pompeii.  Make sure to get off at the Pompeii Scavi station.  Round trip local train tickets were 4.5 Euros each.   

One of the other families went to Pompeii the day of the Welcome reception.  They hired a private car and were back with plenty of time to shower and get to the reception on time.

Murano was a neat little island.  You can spend an hour or all day there.  I did not purchase much at Murano but I purchased lots of glass jewelry at the Rialto 79 store.

Have fun!


----------



## sssteele

Hermi said:


> Ren,
> We took the 9:00 am fast train to Naples main station and caught the 6:30 pm regular train back.  Round trip First class tickets were around $90 Euros for each of us. We purchased our round trip tickets the night before at one of the Kiosks at the train station (Roma Termini).  We were at Pompeii by 11ish.  We were back in our hotel room by 9:00 pm.  Please note that once we got to Naples, we had to take the local train Circumvensuviana (located downstairs from the Naples Main station, just follow the signs) to Pompeii.  Make sure to get off at the Pompeii Scavi station.  Round trip local train tickets were 4.5 Euros each.
> 
> One of the other families went to Pompeii the day of the Welcome reception.  They hired a private car and were back with plenty of time to shower and get to the reception on time.
> 
> Murano was a neat little island.  You can spend an hour or all day there.  I did not purchase much at Murano but I purchased lots of glass jewelry at the Rialto 79 store.
> 
> Have fun!



Sounds like you had a wonderful time.  DH and I did Viva Italia last October, and were in heaven the whole time.  What a fantastic experience, and done as only Disney can do.

May I ask who your guides were.  We had Heidi and Marco, and loved them!!


----------



## Hermi

We had Tracy and Marcello.  They were both great!


----------



## flagfred

We are thinking and almost certain the ABD for next summer will be italy.  we can go early or late....let's be honest it isn't going to fit into anyones schedule perfect so I am just going to plan it and everything else will just have to fall into place, right???!!

We have two DD one 16 years old and a 13 year old. So if anyone is thinking of a trip or has reserved a trip with children around the same age let me know....I think it will be more fun if there are kids the same age...


----------



## pandw

Hi!  My husband and I have booked this trip to celebrate our new retirement.  It is our first time to Europe and we are very excited.  We did not plan any pre-nites as we will be arriving from a stay in Paris beforehand.  I wish we had thought to plan a post-nite in Venice.   Need to start thinking about packing.  Will the weather be more summerlike or fall?  What to do we do in our free time?  Is it worth a side trip to Pisa and will Disney set that up for us?  We received a letter from Adventures stating the hotel in Venice has been changed from Luna Baglioni to the Hilton Molino Stucky.  They did not give a reason for the change.  I hope the location is still good as it seems we will now need a boat launch into Venice. We would like to hear from anyone else who has booked this trip or any suggestions from anyone who has already taken it.


----------



## lovetotravel

@ pandw...

there was previous discussion about the same scenario at this thread...

"7/9/12 Viva Italia ABD changes hotel in Venice"

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2916885


----------



## sayhello

pandw said:


> Hi!  My husband and I have booked this trip to celebrate our new retirement.  It is our first time to Europe and we are very excited.  We did not plan any pre-nites as we will be arriving from a stay in Paris beforehand.  I wish we had thought to plan a post-nite in Venice.   Need to start thinking about packing.  Will the weather be more summerlike or fall?  What to do we do in our free time?  Is it worth a side trip to Pisa and will Disney set that up for us?  We received a letter from Adventures stating the hotel in Venice has been changed from Luna Baglioni to the Hilton Molino Stucky.  They did not give a reason for the change.  I hope the location is still good as it seems we will now need a boat launch into Venice. We would like to hear from anyone else who has booked this trip or any suggestions from anyone who has already taken it.


Hello, pandw, and Welcome to the ABD Forum!!  We have a lot of people here who have taken this trip (it's a very popular itinerary!) so hopefully you'll get lots of answers to your questions.

Sayhello


----------



## flagfred

we have signed up for the july 28 trip next year!!  We are dh, dds (16) and (13) and myself.... very excited, and all I did was pay the deposit  imagine how excited I will be when I get to plan the pre and post days


----------



## sayhello

flagfred said:


> we have signed up for the july 28 trip next year!!  We are dh, dds (16) and (13) and myself.... very excited, and all I did was pay the deposit  imagine how excited I will be when I get to plan the pre and post days


Congrats, flagfred!  This is a very popular trip, for a very good reason!  

Sayhello


----------



## tianna26

Hi im also planning on going on the Italy trip next summer . not sure which one yet this will be my first trip internationally. It will be just me and my mother its a cllege grad trip from her! Anyone has any tips or must sees I will be extremely grateful for any advise.


----------



## canter2u

My husband and I and his parents did the VIVA italia tour a summer ago, and it was everything you would expect from Disney. The guides were beyond knowledgeable and helpful. The bags were always where they should be without your touching them, the trains, motor coaches were of the highest quality and always early. Meals were always ready when they were supposed to be. The local guides were perfect and entertaining and engaging.  There are always Disney surprises. And when you enter high volume exhibits such as the Colloseum, Vatican museum, or michelangelo museum, younkers by all the tourists in line, and all the otherntour groups in line. Don't knowmhow they do it, but it is the best vacation. The guides have maps and they circle restaurants you would like, when you are touring a city, they make suggestions fornwhen you have free time on where to shop, eat, photo ops, other museums. And there are always maps for everyone. We did not have children with us, and there are severL times there are special dinners, movies, games, events for the kids and the adults have time alone. At the Medici estate, we had the options of going back to the estate from Florence after a guided tour, or sightseeing on our own in Florence and buzzing back later. We stayed and went to another museum, vizier the gardens, got beautiful photos, many went up the ribs of the Duomo, and everyone ate lots of gelato!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

For Italy....May 9 thru 17, 2013...

Anyone else going???

First ABD trip....everything we read sounds wonderful so far!


----------



## sssteele

Just 1 year ago DH and I were living our Viva Italia Adventure.  It was truly magical and would travel with them in a heartbeat.

Congratulations. You'll love it!


----------



## Alacrity

sayhello said:


> May 9 - 17, 2013 - wdwtheplacetobe & ??



The ?? is me!  We're going to Dis...oops...Italy!


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> For Italy....May 9 thru 17, 2013...
> 
> Anyone else going???
> 
> First ABD trip....everything we read sounds wonderful so far!


Viva Italia is a *very* popular trip!  I'm sure you're going to love it!  Welcome to the ABD forum!



Alacrity said:


> The ?? is me!  We're going to Dis...oops...Italy!


  I'll update the rollcall!  Welcome!

Sayhello


----------



## sandhya

we did this trip with our two daughters (21 &16) and had a wonderful time. All the adjectives you hear about this trip are true and the hotels they have chosen are out of this world. Just  do a quick search on Tripadvisor prices you will realize the value of these hotels. Best trip we ever did. One of our group said it so well, " It is like taking a trip with your Dad and Mom", truly that is how well, you are taken care of.


----------



## flagfred

the holidays are over, let's plan for italy!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

flagfred said:


> the holidays are over, let's plan for italy!!



When is ya'll's trip???

I'm "gathering" already....much to the chagrin of Alacrity!


----------



## flagfred

July 28th!


----------



## lochness3

Would like to take a Disney Italy trip this summer but not sure a 5 year old will keep up. We have a 13 and 10 year old too.  Any thoughts? Would cruise be better?


----------



## SingingMom

lochness3 said:
			
		

> Would like to take a Disney Italy trip this summer but not sure a 5 year old will keep up. We have a 13 and 10 year old too.  Any thoughts? Would cruise be better?



IMHO, the youngest I would bring on one of these Adventures would be 10.  Not to say an 8 year old couldn't keep up, I just think to get the most out of the experience for the expense, 10 - 12 would be good.     Our DD19 even said to us that she was happy we waited to do Europe until she was 18 to totally appreciate EVERYTHING ! ;-)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## chanibustie

Hello! We'll be joining you just as the school year closes here in Canada. My well-travelled kids will be adding Italy to their adventures! Deven will be almost 8 and Nora 6 when we meet up in Rome. Looking forward to hearing from the rest of the group!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

We are going May 9 thru 17 2013!!!!  

4 months left before we go!!!


----------



## Kez250

After our ABD to China last year we booked Italy for this years one.

Me - Kerry
DH - Stephen
DS - Ben now 11
DD - Imogen who will be 10 by the time of the trip.

Am looking forward to it - can't believe living most of my life in the UK i'm only now taking vacations in Europe.


----------



## sayhello

I've added all you guys to the Role call!

Sayhello


----------



## chanibustie

Nice to meet you Kerry!


----------



## skaminsk

Anyone with younger girls going on the Italy trip Aug 11, 2013? We have a girl who will be 7 and are hoping she'll have playmates....


----------



## cindy21494

We are now booked for the August 18th trip. 

Me - Cindy
DH - Don
DD - Jess (19)
DD - Sabrina (13)

We added two predays on to the trip and are going to pompeii for the day on the 17th. It's my youngest DD's dream to visit there. We had hoped to add a day at the end in Venice, but it was over $600. per room a night (we need 2 rooms) so over $1200.00 for one night. 

We did the Germany trip 4 years ago and it was our favorite trip ever. We're already thinking of doing Scotland or Ireland next year, but we want to wait to hear how people like the Scotland trip before we make a decision.

Can't wait for August to get here!


----------



## SingingMom

cindy21494 said:
			
		

> We are now booked for the August 18th trip.
> 
> Me - Cindy
> DH - Don
> DD - Jess (19)
> DD - Sabrina (13)
> 
> We added two predays on to the trip and are going to pompeii for the day on the 17th. It's my youngest DD's dream to visit there. We had hoped to add a day at the end in Venice, but it was over $600. per room a night (we need 2 rooms) so over $1200.00 for one night.
> 
> We did the Germany trip 4 years ago and it was our favorite trip ever. We're already thinking of doing Scotland or Ireland next year, but we want to wait to hear how people like the Scotland trip before we make a decision.
> 
> Can't wait for August to get here!



Cindy - did you do a trip report on your Germany trip?  We are now debating that one, too!  Decisions, decisions!!!  ;-)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## chanibustie

Our Italian culinary training is proceeding on schedule. On our second visit to the Nouveau Italian place in Toronto everybody dipped their bread in oil without asking for butter, Italian lemon soda was consumed with great gusto, grilled calamari and beef carpaccio were both approved, and every last speck of the Margherita pizza was consumed. Now we just have to start on the distance walking portion of the program. In the 10 degree weather yesterday we only got about a half mile! Can't wait for June!
We have added two predays to the trip. We are planning to go to Ostia Antica and possibly Nettuno for the beach. We'll see how the jet lag is.


----------



## cindy21494

SingingMom, sorry I just saw your question. I didn't do a trip report, but if you have any questions, I would tell you our experience. We did that one 4 years ago, and I think it has changed a little. My girls were 8 and 14 at the time of the trip and they still talk about it. 

I would love to do more with Adventures by Disney, but its so expensive (especially the airfare). We are hoping to do Scotland next year, but it all depends on how things go with finances this year. Plus we're also waiting to see if anything new comes out. lol


----------



## SingingMom

cindy21494 said:
			
		

> SingingMom, sorry I just saw your question. I didn't do a trip report, but if you have any questions, I would tell you our experience. We did that one 4 years ago, and I think it has changed a little. My girls were 8 and 14 at the time of the trip and they still talk about it.
> 
> I would love to do more with Adventures by Disney, but its so expensive (especially the airfare). We are hoping to do Scotland next year, but it all depends on how things go with finances this year. Plus we're also waiting to see if anything new comes out. lol



Thanks Cindy!  We are awaiting some CM friends' schedules to help us make our choice!  Germany, Scotland, Amalfi, Ireland.........  Decisions, decisions!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Disneyfam24

May 16 2013 1 mom and ka (12 y/o male)


----------



## Disneyfam24

Trying out first abd may 16 2013.


----------



## sayhello

Disneyfam24 said:


> Trying out first abd may 16 2013.


Welcome to the DISBoards!  Congrats on booking your first ABD!  Warning: they are very addictive!  

Sayhello


----------



## Disneyfam24

Was just notified by my travel agent today that Disney has changed the Tuscany villa to Villa San Paulo.  Looks fine, anyone know anything??


----------



## Disneyfam24

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Italy with ABD in 2012/2013.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Italy: Viva Italia ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Italy ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> May 9 - 17, 2013 - wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
> May 16 - 24, 2013 - Disneyfam24 (1 mom and ka (12m))
> Jun 30 - Jul 8, 2013 - chanibusti CVO Kim, DH Pradeep, DS7 Deven, DD6 Nora
> - Kez250 (Kerry), DH Stephen, DS Ben (11), DD Imogen (10 by the trip)
> Jul 28 - Aug 5, 2013 - flagfred, dh, dds (16) & (13)
> Aug 11 - 19, 2013 - skaminsk, daughter (7) & ?
> Aug 18 - 26, 2013 - cindy2494 (Cindy), DH Don, DD Jess (19) & DD Sabrina (13)
> 
> Previous:
> Jun 10 - 18, 2012 - Hermi, DH, DS (15) & DD (13)
> Jun 28 - Jul 6, 2012 - Jlou, DH, DS(16) & DD(12.99)
> Jul 9  17, 2012 - mickeee & family, daughter (11) & son (21)
> - mapsd & family, 2 daughters (9 & 11)
> - GregThom, wife & 2 daughters (14 & 10)
> - Rmmc07 & DD (8)
> Oct 7 - 15, 2012  - pandw & husband


and the 12m: m is for male, not months!!


----------



## tufbuf

Disneyfam24 said:


> Was just notified by my travel agent today that Disney has changed the Tuscany villa to Villa San Paulo.  Looks fine, anyone know anything??



Wow! The rooms look nice and cozy. The villa in Artmino used to be horse stables converted into hotel rooms. Let us know how the drive up to the new villa is. Many got sick with the winding road up and down the previous villa.


----------



## lovetotravel

Not very happy about this change  

ABD website says this for Tuscany:
Hotel Borgo di Cortefreda


----------



## Lydsmom

Skaminsk - we are about to book for August 11-18th to Ital with out 8 (will be 9 by trip) yo daughter! She's our only, so we are also hoping she meets some other kids on this trip!


----------



## Lydsmom

Aug 11 Italy with 8 yo daughter, husband  first time with ABD


----------



## skaminsk

Hi Lydsmom!  It's our first ABD trip, too.  Our daughter is our only as well -- I'm so glad there will be another girl close in age.  Daughter is 6+ now, will be 7 in August (she's in 1st grade this year, 2nd grade in the fall).  The three of us live just outside of DC.  I look forward to meeting you.

SayHello -- for the record Aug 11 trip: Skaminsk, wife, daughter (will be 7).


----------



## sayhello

skaminsk said:


> Hi Lydsmom!  It's our first ABD trip, too.  Our daughter is our only as well -- I'm so glad there will be another girl close in age.  Daughter is 6+ now, will be 7 in August (she's in 1st grade this year, 2nd grade in the fall).  The three of us live just outside of DC.  I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> SayHello -- for the record Aug 11 trip: Skaminsk, wife, daughter (will be 7).


I updated the Roll Call with that info!  

Sayhello


----------



## oLora

We are a family of 3 -- dh, daughter 9 years and myself.  It's our first trip to Europe and am looking at dates and possibilities.  The post just previous caught my attention because we too would like our 9 year old daughter to have some fun with kids her age.  We could do the same week in August.  Did you book yet?  A little hesitant, but ready, I think!


----------



## Lydsmom

Hi oLora
Yes, we have just booked. Like you, we wondered if this would work out, but now that we are booked, I am starting to feel good about the decision.  we did have a bit of a wait to find out if rooms were available. It seems as if the trip was getting pretty full. They also told me the ages of the other kdis, and it looks like several within the 8-11 year range.  So if you are thinking about it, do it now!  Good luck!


----------



## skaminsk

Hi oLora,

We booked as well.  Our daughter may be the youngest on the trip (6 now, turning 7 in May), but she's mature and outgoing, so I hope the 9 year-olds will let her hang with them.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

So our trip is a "GO"!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still gathering, much to Alacrity's chagrin!!!


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> So our trip is a "GO"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Still gathering, much to Alacrity's chagrin!!!


Actually, with ABD's current policy, your trip is a "go" at 70 days.    But congrats at 47 days to go!  It's close!  You should be getting your box soon!

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

I read about the 70 days....but what box????


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I read about the 70 days....but what box????



You'll see......  ;-)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I read about the 70 days....but what box????


Oh, dear!  You don't know about the box?  I'm not going to spoil it!    As Singing Mom says, you'll see!  (Hopefully soon now!) 

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

sayhello said:


> Oh, dear!  You don't know about the box?  I'm not going to spoil it!    As Singing Mom says, you'll see!  (Hopefully soon now!)
> 
> Sayhello





SingingMom said:


> You'll see......  ;-)
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Now I'm getting more excited!!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

wdwtheplacetobe said:
			
		

> Now I'm getting more excited!!!!



At 25 more days and no box....should we be concerned?


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> At 25 more days and no box....should we be concerned?


Did you book through a Travel Agent?  If so, I'd check with them.  Otherwise, I'd give ABD a call.  I'd've thought you should have it by now.

25 days!!!  You'll be there soon!   

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Did you book through a Travel Agent?  If so, I'd check with them.  Otherwise, I'd give ABD a call.  I'd've thought you should have it by noe.
> 
> 25 days!!!  You'll be ther soon!
> 
> Sayhello



That's what happened to us. The "box" went to AAA and they called. This trip I booked myself. I want to make sure it arrives to our front door!  LOLOLOL

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyKevin

A travel agent can request that "the Box" be delivered to your freont door.

All of my clients get the box at their requested address and you'd be eligible for our booking discounts.

Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DisneyKevin said:


> A travel agent can request that "the Box" be delivered to your freont door.
> 
> All of my clients get the box at their requested address and you'd be eligible for our booking discounts.
> 
> Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com





SingingMom said:


> That's what happened to us. The "box" went to AAA and they called. This trip I booked myself. I want to make sure it arrives to our front door!  LOLOLOL
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





sayhello said:


> Did you book through a Travel Agent?  If so, I'd check with them.  Otherwise, I'd give ABD a call.  I'd've thought you should have it by now.
> 
> 25 days!!!  You'll be there soon!
> 
> Sayhello



Our friend from the DIS works for Dreams Unlimited and our Gift Cards came from them today....Any day now for the box???  I'm going to touch base with her!

24 more days!


----------



## cheryllarsen

We will be going soon!


----------



## cheryllarsen

We have our trip booked for next month!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

cheryllarsen said:


> We will be going soon!



When?   We go May 9 thru 17.   Are you on our Adventure, too?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Came TODAY!!!  I'm waiting for DH to open it...we will both be home at 930ish tonite!


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Came TODAY!!!  I'm waiting for DH to open it...we will both be home at 930ish tonite!




Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

sayhello said:


> Sayhello



Backpacks that fold up into a little pouch, an info guide and luggage tags...

We're almost ready to go!


----------



## chanibustie

Does anyone know where the mask-making is done in Venice? I'd like to start orienting myself to explore from there!


----------



## AquamarineSteph

My better half and I will be headed to Italy this month with ABD.  We can't wait!  

I'm just trying not to overpack.  Everything I have read urges you not to pack too much.  Talk about a difficult concept!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> My better half and I will be headed to Italy this month with ABD.  We can't wait!
> 
> I'm just trying not to overpack.  Everything I have read urges you not to pack too much.  Talk about a difficult concept!



When are ya'll going???

We're off to ABD Italy next week!!!

(My "test pack" came in at 39 lbs....I should probably take something out, but...)


----------



## AquamarineSteph

We must be on the same Italy trip?  May 9-17.  We leave next week, and we're doing a pre-day in Rome.

I haven't done the test packing thingey yet.  We were going to do it last weekend to see if there was anything else we needed, but last weekend turned out to be non-stop.  Oh, well, we still have a few days to make sure everything fits into the suitcase...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> We must be on the same Italy trip?  May 9-17.  We leave next week, and we're doing a pre-day in Rome.
> 
> I haven't done the test packing thingey yet.  We were going to do it last weekend to see if there was anything else we needed, but last weekend turned out to be non-stop.  Oh, well, we still have a few days to make sure everything fits into the suitcase...



YAY!!!  We are going the same time!  

It was hard to keep the packing down!  I still need to do my carry-on, but am working two more days before vacation.

Nice to know someone else on the trip...looking forward to the 9th to meet everyone else!


----------



## AquamarineSteph

Looking forward to seeing you in Rome!  I can't wait to meet the rest of our travel group!  I've done group walking tours before (in fact one of those led me to ABD, more or less), but I've never done a guided group tour like this before.  I can't wait!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> Looking forward to seeing you in Rome!  I can't wait to meet the rest of our travel group!  I've done group walking tours before (in fact one of those led me to ABD, more or less), but I've never done a guided group tour like this before.  I can't wait!



This our first ABD trip....we are HUGE Disney people.  Looking over the itinerary, we will be very busy and see lots!   Sayhello knows all about ABD, as do others on this Thread.  We were inspired to finally do ABD by some friends from the DisBoards...coincidentally...she also became our travel agent for this trip!!!

Let's GO!

<-----------no planes!


----------



## sayhello

AquamarineSteph & wdwtheplacetobe, have a *FABULOUS* trip!!!  Please remember to come back and tell us all about it when you get back!  

Sayhello


----------



## AquamarineSteph

Thanks, Sayhello!  


PS - I'm really new to the boards here, but I have to say that everyone seems incredibly nice and friendly.  I wish I had discovered them earlier, but better late than never!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> Thanks, Sayhello!
> 
> 
> PS - I'm really new to the boards here, but I have to say that everyone seems incredibly nice and friendly.  I wish I had discovered them earlier, but better late than never!





Sayhello...of course we will report back!  A couple more days and we're on our way!!!

Ya'll take care!

AquamarineSteph...the Best is yet to come!


----------



## AquamarineSteph

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> AquamarineSteph...the Best is yet to come!



I am so excited, I feel like a little kid about to get some giant treat! 

I still am packing/unpacking as I try to figure out what clothes I don't really NEED.  This packing job is much harder than I expected it to be, and we travel a fair bit here in the States.  

I can always buy stuff over there, right?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> I am so excited, I feel like a little kid about to get some giant treat!
> 
> I can always buy stuff over there, right?



I started gathering 6 months ago (DH will tell you that I frequently do that), but only packed for real to see how much weight I had last week.  We are excited about going, too!  To see Italy AND to see it with DISNEY!  

I am being conservative in packing and taking a tupperware container (with stuff that isn't coming back) so I will have a place to pack small things that we have acquired.  DH also has one.  (his idea)

We are getting a giant treat!


----------



## sayhello

AquamarineSteph said:


> I am so excited, I feel like a little kid about to get some giant treat!
> 
> I still am packing/unpacking as I try to figure out what clothes I don't really NEED.  This packing job is much harder than I expected it to be, and we travel a fair bit here in the States.
> 
> I can always buy stuff over there, right?


Well, that's because you're a big kid about to get a giant treat!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I started gathering 6 months ago (DH will tell you that I frequently do that), but only packed for real to see how much weight I had last week.  We are excited about going, too!  To see Italy AND to see it with DISNEY!
> 
> I am being conservative in packing and taking a tupperware container (with stuff that isn't coming back) so I will have a place to pack small things that we have acquired.  DH also has one.  (his idea)
> 
> We are getting a giant treat!


Heh!  I should have read your post first!

I always over pack.  I've gotten better over the years, but I still do it.  I'd rather over pack then miss stuff I need.  It's a tough balancing act!  The only thing that saves me is that I never take more than one checked bag!

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

To quote Marco (our Italian Adventure Guide) the trip was FANTASTICO!!!

As soon as DH finishes organizing pics and we get them from Disney's website, I will post some.

I would encourage everyone to go on Viva Italia Signature....it was fabulous!

Our family was 12 + 2 guides....adults only...and a perfect was to see Italy.


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> To quote Marco (our Italian Adventure Guide) the trip was FANTASTICO!!!
> 
> As soon as DH finishes organizing pics and we get them from Disney's website, I will post some.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to go on Viva Italia Signature....it was fabulous!
> 
> Our family was 12 + 2 guides....adults only...and a perfect was to see Italy.


Welcome back!    Glad your trip was so great!  (No surprises!   )  Looking forward to seeing your photos!

Sayhello


----------



## AquamarineSteph

It was fantastico until I tried to call the number given to me by our guide to locate my email post-trip survey.  I've been on hold for over 15 minutes with the same quarter of a song playing over and over and no idea if anyone is ever going to take my call to ask my question.  

I hate to sound negative.  It would be a shame to end the experience on a negative impression.  I'm just glad this is a toll-free number.


----------



## sayhello

AquamarineSteph said:


> It was fantastico until I tried to call the number given to me by our guide to locate my email post-trip survey.  I've been on hold for over 15 minutes with the same quarter of a song playing over and over and no idea if anyone is ever going to take my call to ask my question.
> 
> I hate to sound negative.  It would be a shame to end the experience on a negative impression.  I'm just glad this is a toll-free number.


I'd wait a few days.  The new itineraries come out in 2 days, so it's possible they are short-staffed while people are being educated about the new & changed itineraries and other activities surrounding the 2014 release.

Sayhello


----------



## AquamarineSteph

You're probably right.  Thanks!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> It was fantastico until I tried to call the number given to me by our guide to locate my email post-trip survey.  I've been on hold for over 15 minutes with the same quarter of a song playing over and over and no idea if anyone is ever going to take my call to ask my question.
> 
> I hate to sound negative.  It would be a shame to end the experience on a negative impression.  I'm just glad this is a toll-free number.



Hey Steph!   Sam told me that it was ONE survey per family....did your honey get one???

We're going to do ours together in a few days...


----------



## Bobo912

AquamarineSteph said:


> It was fantastico until I tried to call the number given to me by our guide to locate my email post-trip survey.  I've been on hold for over 15 minutes with the same quarter of a song playing over and over and no idea if anyone is ever going to take my call to ask my question.
> 
> I hate to sound negative.  It would be a shame to end the experience on a negative impression.  I'm just glad this is a toll-free number.



Just curious - why did you have to call to get the survey?  That is the one thing we did get on time after our latest trip.


----------



## AquamarineSteph

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hey Steph!   Sam told me that it was ONE survey per family....did your honey get one???
> 
> We're going to do ours together in a few days...



I did all the arrangements.  They only have my email.



Bobo912 said:


> Just curious - why did you have to call to get the survey?  That is the one thing we did get on time after our latest trip.



The Adventure Guide for our trip told me to call.

----

Update:  I will spare you the actual back and forth of the conversation, but after first telling me that it was my own fault because I hadn't signed a release to have them communicate with me (and, yes, I had, months ago), the same Adventurista called me back to say that the survey had already been sent to me before I called them.  He read out the email address of record to me, and the email address was wrong by one letter.  

So now I should receive a survey when they send out the next bundle, maybe on Friday or Saturday.  We'll see.  It happens.  If I don't receive an official survey this weekend, I'll just make up one and send it to them myself.  ;-)


----------



## Alacrity

Guess I hadn't posted here yet...here's some pictures from out Viva Italia Signature trip in May.  These include my own shots as well as some of our ABD shots.  And a couple videos!  Definitely a wonderful trip!

http://dbeedle.com/Photos/ABD-Italy2013


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

:debwalk:





Alacrity said:


> Guess I hadn't posted here yet...here's some pictures from out Viva Italia Signature trip in May.  These include my own shots as well as some of our ABD shots.  And a couple videos!  Definitely a wonderful trip!
> 
> http://dbeedle.com/Photos/ABD-Italy2013



Sayhello....these are Our pics!


----------



## AquamarineSteph

You took some great pictures on the trip!  I was so happy that you were willing to share them.  

My camera's battery gave out mid-Florence, so I was using my iPhone after that.  I was hoping the guides got some good pictures, which they did, and yours were just perfect on top of that!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

AquamarineSteph said:


> You took some great pictures on the trip!  I was so happy that you were willing to share them.
> 
> My camera's battery gave out mid-Florence, so I was using my iPhone after that.  I was hoping the guides got some good pictures, which they did, and yours were just perfect on top of that!



Steph!   Are ya'll back in your routine yet?  We miss Tuscany and our little family.   We had such a wonderful time!  We can't say enuf good stuff about ABD!


----------



## AquamarineSteph

We were talking about Tuscany tonight and showing off the pictures to a friend while we described the trip.  I miss being on vacation with our little family, too.  And I really miss Tuscany!


----------



## Bobo912

Alacrity said:


> Guess I hadn't posted here yet...here's some pictures from out Viva Italia Signature trip in May.  These include my own shots as well as some of our ABD shots.  And a couple videos!  Definitely a wonderful trip!
> 
> http://dbeedle.com/Photos/ABD-Italy2013



Great pics!  Thanks for sharing.  There were only 12 people in your group?


----------



## SingingMom

Beautiful photos!  So many places to see!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Bobo912 said:


> Great pics!  Thanks for sharing.  There were only 12 people in your group?



12 of us (6 couples---adults only) + 2 Adventure Guides + 1 Local Guide most of the time.  

We had fabulous Bus Drivers...Stephano in Rome and Franco to Orvieto/Florence.

Per the Guides...very small Family.


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> 12 of us (6 couples---adults only) + 2 Adventure Guides + 1 Local Guide most of the time.
> 
> We had fabulous Bus Drivers...Stephano in Rome and Franco to Orvieto/Florence.
> 
> Per the Guides...very small Family.



That would be fabulous !  We had 22 on our trip, with 2 guides, 2 guides in training, and 1 hdq rep. Great group!

Little apprehensive about a larger group, with 13 kids, for our Germany trip, but I'm sure the guides will keep everyone happy! 

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> That would be fabulous !  We had 22 on our trip, with 2 guides, 2 guides in training, and 1 hdq rep. Great group!
> 
> Little apprehensive about a larger group, with 13 kids, for our Germany trip, but I'm sure the guides will keep everyone happy!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Germany is one of the places I would enjoy going next!   Have a Blast!!!!


----------



## sayhello

Alacrity said:


> Guess I hadn't posted here yet...here's some pictures from out Viva Italia Signature trip in May.  These include my own shots as well as some of our ABD shots.  And a couple videos!  Definitely a wonderful trip!
> 
> http://dbeedle.com/Photos/ABD-Italy2013





wdwtheplacetobe said:


> :debwalk:
> 
> Sayhello....these are Our pics!


FABULOUS pics!   I couldn't believe how empty the Vatican museum was, until I remembered that the Signature trip did that at night.  What a wonderful way to see it!  And you guys had some *serious* rain in Venice!  OMG!  But it doesn't look like you guys let it stop you.  What a wonderful trip it looks like you had!

Sayhello


----------



## JWren1234

Alacrity said:


> Guess I hadn't posted here yet...here's some pictures from out Viva Italia Signature trip in May.  These include my own shots as well as some of our ABD shots.  And a couple videos!  Definitely a wonderful trip!
> 
> http://dbeedle.com/Photos/ABD-Italy2013



Thank you for posting these!  It brought back so many memories of the Viva Italia trip I was on (in May 12).  

Cristina was our local guide in Rome as well, and she was outstanding.  Orvieto might very well be one of my favorite places in the world, I love the pictures from the Giacomini ceramics shop.  I bought a serving platter there, and I want to go back and buy more (they do an awesome job shipping back to the US)! 

Jason


----------



## Bobo912

AquamarineSteph said:


> I did all the arrangements.  They only have my email.
> 
> 
> 
> The Adventure Guide for our trip told me to call.
> 
> ----
> 
> Update:  I will spare you the actual back and forth of the conversation, but after first telling me that it was my own fault because I hadn't signed a release to have them communicate with me (and, yes, I had, months ago), the same Adventurista called me back to say that the survey had already been sent to me before I called them.  He read out the email address of record to me, and the email address was wrong by one letter.
> 
> So now I should receive a survey when they send out the next bundle, maybe on Friday or Saturday.  We'll see.  It happens.  If I don't receive an official survey this weekend, I'll just make up one and send it to them myself.  ;-)



Just FYI...the feedback consent form is not included in the 2014 paperwork.  It's still on the list of items included in the packet, but the actual form is missing.  I called to make sure it wasn't a mistake and was told that ABD has eliminated it and will send the survey to every guest (or family).


----------



## skaminsk

Question on packing for Viva.  Are any of the nights more "semi-formal" in nature?  As in, can an adult man wear nice shorts, sandals and a short-sleeve polo shirt every night, or are dress/khaki pants, nice shoes etc needed?  Trying to pack light and not including dress shoes for my big feet would help a lot.....


----------



## lovetotravel

skaminsk said:


> Question on packing for Viva.  Are any of the nights more "semi-formal" in nature?  As in, can an adult man wear nice shorts, sandals and a short-sleeve polo shirt every night, or are dress/khaki pants, nice shoes etc needed?  Trying to pack light and not including dress shoes for my big feet would help a lot.....



Yes, I think nice shorts, sandals, and polo is acceptable.  Some men were a bit more dressy with pants, button up shirt, and dress shoes.  There are 4 nights/days where a dressier outfit is good: Welcome dinner, Vatican visit (shorts must be over the knees), Tuscany BBQ dinner, and Farewell dinner. 

I packed very light and only had carry ons.  But with all the souvenirs we purchased, we ended up checking in bags on the way back to the US.  In addition, the Venice airport is very strict on carryon size and weight.  They will weigh and measure all carry on.  We ended up checking most carry on in Venice back to the US.  If I had to do it all over again, I would pack the largest suitcase I had and check it in.  You never have to carry your own bags anyway during the trip because ABD does all the work.  

Have fun!


----------



## DisneyKevin

skaminsk said:


> Question on packing for Viva.  Are any of the nights more "semi-formal" in nature?  As in, can an adult man wear nice shorts, sandals and a short-sleeve polo shirt every night, or are dress/khaki pants, nice shoes etc needed?  Trying to pack light and not including dress shoes for my big feet would help a lot.....



We have done this Adventure 3 times and I have never packed dress shoes.

I have found that black or brown tennis shoes / sneakers / sport shoes worked a bit better than something white or brightly colored. Sandals are fine as well.

A pair of khakis is absolutely appropriate, as none of the events are "dressy". Casual is just fine.

The only exception I can think of would be if you decided to go to an upscale restaurant on your own. Then I would suggest appropriate attire.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DisneyKevin said:


> We have done this Adventure 3 times and I have never packed dress shoes.
> 
> I have found that black or brown tennis shoes / sneakers / sport shoes worked a bit better than something white or brightly colored. Sandals are fine as well.
> 
> A pair of khakis is absolutely appropriate, as none of the events are "dressy". Casual is just fine.
> 
> The only exception I can think of would be if you decided to go to an upscale restaurant on your own. Then I would suggest appropriate attire.



We just went in May with Dusty and Marco B and I agree with Kevin absolutely!  Have a fanastic trip!  When do you leave?


----------



## skaminsk

Thanks all.  Our trip starts on August 11!


----------



## Rich C

Hi all, can any travelers weigh in on luggage strategies?  My wife and I are booked for the mid-September Italy trip and I am trying to figure out the best approach.  I had been thinking that we would each pack super efficiently into separate 20" carryons and travel very light.  But obviously that means finding a way to either ship souvenirs back or bringing an extra soft bag that can be used and checked on the return leg.

Are we better off bringing one large bag and checking it, and then two smaller carryons (backpack sized for example)?  How have past travelers balanced the desire to be lean and efficient versus the desire for more space and more stuff?

Thanks for any help!

Rich


----------



## lovetotravel

Rich C said:


> Hi all, can any travelers weigh in on luggage strategies?  My wife and I are booked for the mid-September Italy trip and I am trying to figure out the best approach.  I had been thinking that we would each pack super efficiently into separate 20" carryons and travel very light.  But obviously that means finding a way to either ship souvenirs back or bringing an extra soft bag that can be used and checked on the return leg.
> 
> Are we better off bringing one large bag and checking it, and then two smaller carryons (backpack sized for example)?  How have past travelers balanced the desire to be lean and efficient versus the desire for more space and more stuff?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Rich



As I have said in my previous post, we packed very light and only had a rolling carry on with a personal item purse or backpack for each person.  With all the souvenirs we bought, we gained an extra luggage...at this point we thought we only had to check in one bag having maxed out our allowed carry on limit...until we got to the Venice airport.  The Venice airport was very strict on carry on size and weight that they weighed and measured all our carry on.  They took all our carry ons and check them in Venice back to the US.  ABD will give you a duffle bag per room which we used as a carry on for the souvenirs.  But, if I had to do it all over again, I would pack the largest suitcase I had and check it in. I might even bring the 2 you are allowed and pack it loose with the intent of filling it in.  You never have to carry your own bags anyway during the trip because ABD does all the work.  In terms of souvenirs, you can expect that in Venice, you will have to hand carry your masks, which are large.  This itself took a whole duffle bag. Most people also bought items at the Vatican and pottery from Orvieto.  However, you can ship larger items too.


----------



## carpenta

A large number of the vendors will and do ship items to the U.S. via FedEx and UPS. We had items shipped in the past and everything went perfectly.


----------



## kanadar

Hello! My sister and I just surprised my dad by telling him next year for his 60th birthday we are going to take him on the ABD Italy trip. We decided to tell him now so he could help in the planning and deciding of dates and such. Like I said we will not be going until next year, probably Mary or June. We are VERY excited to go. My sister and I have been talking about this for several months now and have kept it a secret the whole time, it was hard to do but we did it! We had the whole day planned out how to tell him, with hints throughout the day.


----------



## carpenta

kanadar said:


> Hello! My sister and I just surprised my dad by telling him next year for his 60th birthday we are going to take him on the ABD Italy trip. We decided to tell him now so he could help in the planning and deciding of dates and such. Like I said we will not be going until next year, probably Mary or June. We are VERY excited to go. My sister and I have been talking about this for several months now and have kept it a secret the whole time, it was hard to do but we did it! We had the whole day planned out how to tell him, with hints throughout the day.



WOW!!! What nice kids.......and one "spoiled" Dad.......


----------



## sayhello

kanadar said:


> Hello! My sister and I just surprised my dad by telling him next year for his 60th birthday we are going to take him on the ABD Italy trip. We decided to tell him now so he could help in the planning and deciding of dates and such. Like I said we will not be going until next year, probably Mary or June. We are VERY excited to go. My sister and I have been talking about this for several months now and have kept it a secret the whole time, it was hard to do but we did it! We had the whole day planned out how to tell him, with hints throughout the day.


What an excellent way to celebrate!  Good for you two!    It's a great trip!

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

kanadar said:


> Hello! My sister and I just surprised my dad by telling him next year for his 60th birthday we are going to take him on the ABD Italy trip. We decided to tell him now so he could help in the planning and deciding of dates and such. Like I said we will not be going until next year, probably Mary or June. We are VERY excited to go. My sister and I have been talking about this for several months now and have kept it a secret the whole time, it was hard to do but we did it! We had the whole day planned out how to tell him, with hints throughout the day.



We just went in May...Cooler weather then!  Just a thought!
You're going to LOVE it!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Rich C said:


> Hi all, can any travelers weigh in on luggage strategies?  My wife and I are booked for the mid-September Italy trip and I am trying to figure out the best approach.  I had been thinking that we would each pack super efficiently into separate 20" carryons and travel very light.  But obviously that means finding a way to either ship souvenirs back or bringing an extra soft bag that can be used and checked on the return leg.
> 
> Are we better off bringing one large bag and checking it, and then two smaller carryons (backpack sized for example)?  How have past travelers balanced the desire to be lean and efficient versus the desire for more space and more stuff?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Rich



We did one large suitcase each (<40LBS---so you have 10 lb leeway for little stuff).  And each had a small carry-on.  In Orvieto, the Ceramics are fabulous...Giacomini is the place to go!  Ask your guides...they will know. "Mama" has artists that design and hand-paint and they are gorgeous.  The shipping is absolutely fantastic.  In Murano, we had a glass Duck shipped from Marco Polo. Their shipping was also perfect.  No need to worry.

You are going to have a Magical Trip!  ABD does it very well!


----------



## mapsd

Rich C said:


> Hi all, can any travelers weigh in on luggage strategies?  My wife and I are booked for the mid-September Italy trip and I am trying to figure out the best approach.  I had been thinking that we would each pack super efficiently into separate 20" carryons and travel very light.  But obviously that means finding a way to either ship souvenirs back or bringing an extra soft bag that can be used and checked on the return leg.
> 
> Are we better off bringing one large bag and checking it, and then two smaller carryons (backpack sized for example)?  How have past travelers balanced the desire to be lean and efficient versus the desire for more space and more stuff?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Rich


For ABD, the normal rules don't apply for luggage.
Once you're in Italy, you'll barely touch your bags, you set them outside your room and they magically appear at the next location, so take advantage of it & take more/larger bags than if you were lugging them yourself!

We each checked a bag (slightly smaller than max allowed so that we wouldn't have to worry about being over the weight/size limit) & we each took a carry-on, packed loosely.

One bag was filled entirely with snacks for the kids & other consumable stuff.  This bag became storage for our souvenirs/purchases.  Remember that the masks you make in Venice will take a little room in your bags as well.

In general, European hotels don't provide washcloths, so you may want to take your own.


----------



## Alacrity

As I recall ABD urges one bag (each) and weight limits, for us, were #50.  You might double check the weight limits on your airline(s) to make sure.  The can charge you far too much for being a couple pounds over weight.

As for wash cloths, we used some similar to these: http://www.amazon.com/2pack-Trekr-Self-Cleaning-Washcloths-backpacking/dp/B004KSL96C

They work and make some good suds. They are a little rough but dry super quick.


----------



## SingingMom

mapsd said:


> In general, European hotels don't provide washcloths, so you may want to take your own.



I had heard this also, so last year, I bought 10 washcloths, figuring we could leave them  if they were too wet to pack as we went along.  EVERY hotel on the London/Paris tour had washcloths . Lol

DD teased me about it the whole trip!  We ended up giving them to our guide!  Lol


----------



## carpenta

I believe the reason for the bag size is for the bus. They can only stuff so many bags in the undercarriage of the bus and with a full group it maybe tight. Plus the more bags the longer to get those bags. Generally hotel rooms in Europe are not "American" sized with all this extra space.and in Europe some hotels are located away from the street and tough to get bags into the hotel.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

No washcloths in some of the Italy hotels.....also be aware....no toilet seats in Rome!


----------



## lovetotravel

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> No washcloths in some of the Italy hotels.....also be aware....no toilet seats in Rome!



We had wash cloths in all our hotels in Viva Italia, but toilet seats are rare in all of Italy...lol!!!


----------



## CrazyZeus1

We just returned two days ago from the Bella Italia trip, our first ever ABD, and we are HOOKED!  Best vacation we have had in our entire lives!

We decided we loved Italy so much that we're booking the July 10, 2014 Viva Italia trip today   Would love to meet anyone else who is going on this trip...

Hubby is Jeff, I am Heather, & our son Reese will be 11 at travel time!


----------



## sayhello

CrazyZeus1 said:


> We just returned two days ago from the Bella Italia trip, our first ever ABD, and we are HOOKED!  Best vacation we have had in our entire lives!
> 
> We decided we loved Italy so much that we're booking the July 10, 2014 Viva Italia trip today   Would love to meet anyone else who is going on this trip...
> 
> Hubby is Jeff, I am Heather, & our son Reese will be 11 at travel time!


ABD's are so addictive!   

Sayhello


----------



## kanadar

Thanks for the welcome! My sister just booked our ABD a few days ago for June 19th! We are sooo excited! 

Also, wdwtheplacetobe, I noticed your location says "Normal", I was curious if that was Normal, IL?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

kanadar said:


> Thanks for the welcome! My sister just booked our ABD a few days ago for June 19th! We are sooo excited!
> 
> Also, wdwtheplacetobe, I noticed your location says "Normal", I was curious if that was Normal, IL?



Alacrity and I are in Normal, IL!  IASW!  You will LOVE your ABD Italy tour!


----------



## kanadar

What a small world! Yeah I'm super excited! We haven't quite started the planning yet, but I think we are going to do a few days before and/or after. Sayhello, it will be me, my sister and my dad. My sister is on disboards too but I can't remember her name on here and apparently she hasn't posted on here yet haha


----------



## beachcat

Did anyone here over the last two years have a guide named Licia?


----------



## pihanettie

LTR, FTW (Long time reader, first time writer)
Just wanted to say we are signed up for June 8th, myself and DD (age 10) and DS (age 9)
Thanks.


----------



## sayhello

pihanettie said:


> LTR, FTW (Long time reader, first time writer)
> Just wanted to say we are signed up for June 8th, myself and DD (age 10) and DS (age 9)
> Thanks.


Welcome to posting on the DISBoards, and the ABD Forum!    I've added you to the roll call in the first post!

Sayhello


----------



## pihanettie

sayhello said:


> Welcome to posting on the DISBoards, and the ABD Forum!    I've added you to the roll call in the first post!
> 
> Sayhello



Just wanted to say you are my hero!
You do such a great job on this board.  I would love to meet you someday.
Thanks for all your helpful advice so far.


----------



## sayhello

pihanettie said:


> Just wanted to say you are my hero!
> You do such a great job on this board.  I would love to meet you someday.
> Thanks for all your helpful advice so far.


Oh, my!     Thank you!  It's totally my pleasure!  This Forum is a labor of love for me!  

Maybe we'll be on an ABD together some day, or meet at a DISMeet!

Sayhello


----------



## richflour

We are on the may 26th trip . Dad and daughter (age 9) 
We were going to south africa but after we seen the airfare we changed it to this trip!


----------



## sandhya

Just a little tidbit: when we came back from our trip our daughter was carrying her Mask with feathers. One of those Nazi customs officer asked us to step aside to a different room where it took us an extra hour to get out of the airport. So, keep your mask hidden if it has feathers(every body knows they are artificial, the second customs officer actually rolled his eyes). This happened in Dulles Airport in Washington last July.


----------



## twentyco

I will be traveling with my daughter on the April 18, 2014 Italy trip --- anyone else out there going?  We are really looking forward to it!


----------



## sayhello

twentyco said:


> I will be traveling with my daughter on the April 18, 2014 Italy trip --- anyone else out there going?  We are really looking forward to it!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.

Sayhello


----------



## MKTowerView

Hi, I'm Liz and I am excited to be bringing my mom, Mari, along for our 4th ABD - and our second with Heather, Jeff and Reese (aka CrazyZeus!!!) - Viva Italia departing July 10, 2014!!!

Should be fun now I am almost done with Rosetta Stone level 1 Italian - I'm hopeful that I'll be able to be somewhat conversant by the time we're set to go!!


----------



## twentyco

My daughter (13) and I have now moved from the recently-cancelled April 18 departure to the June 22 departure.  Let us know if anyone will be joining us!


----------



## sayhello

twentyco said:


> My daughter (13) and I have now moved from the recently-cancelled April 18 departure to the June 22 departure.  Let us know if anyone will be joining us!


I've moved you to June 22nd in the roll call.  Hopefully you'll be joined by others.  I'm glad you were able to work out re-scheduling the trip.  

Sayhello


----------



## kpnittany

My husband and I, along with our two sons (14 and 11) just signed up to go to Italy on the June 8th trip. Very excited! 

Also wanted to say thanks for this thread. The comments helped me decide that this was something we should do.


----------



## sayhello

kpnittany said:


> My husband and I, along with our two sons (14 and 11) just signed up to go to Italy on the June 8th trip. Very excited!
> 
> Also wanted to say thanks for this thread. The comments helped me decide that this was something we should do.


  I am *so* glad the thread helped you make a choice!  And this is one of ABD's most popular trips, so I think it's a very good chance you'll love it! 

I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.  It looks like fellow DISer pihanettie will be on the same trip as you!

Sayhello


----------



## pihanettie

kpnittany said:


> My husband and I, along with our two sons (14 and 11) just signed up to go to Italy on the June 8th trip. Very excited!
> 
> Also wanted to say thanks for this thread. The comments helped me decide that this was something we should do.



Very happy to see someone else has signed up for this date.  My daughter (will be almost 11) and son (almost 10) will be very excited to have some people closer in age to them.  We will be arriving the morning of the 7th.  Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Ya'll will have the time of your lives on this trip!

The beauty of the Country, the friendships that form and The Wonderful Guides...


----------



## kristilew

Add me to the roll call!  We just booked for the Dec 21, 2014 departure.  So excited to have another ABD to countdown to! 

It will be myself, DH, and DD who will be 17 at the time.  TA says there is another 18 yo girl and three boys booked on the trip so far, about 10 others total counting their various parents.  

I hope some other Disers end up on this one too!  Happy New Year!


----------



## sayhello

kristilew said:


> Add me to the roll call!  We just booked for the Dec 21, 2014 departure.  So excited to have another ABD to countdown to!
> 
> It will be myself, DH, and DD who will be 17 at the time.  TA says there is another 18 yo girl and three boys booked on the trip so far, about 10 others total counting their various parents.
> 
> I hope some other Disers end up on this one too!  Happy New Year!


Cool!  How long has it been since you've done an ABD?    I've added you to the Roll Call!  Congrats!

Sayhello


----------



## kristilew

sayhello said:


> Cool!  How long has it been since you've done an ABD?    I've added you to the Roll Call!  Congrats!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks, SayHello!  When we do this one, it will have been 2 years.  We did the Ecuador trip for Christmas 2012.  (And spent this holiday moping around because we weren't somewhere fabulous!)

It's hard to believe though that DD was just 10 on our first ABD, and will be 17 on this one!  Time flies when you're packing bags!


----------



## sayhello

kristilew said:


> Thanks, SayHello!  When we do this one, it will have been 2 years.  We did the Ecuador trip for Christmas 2012.  (And spent this holiday moping around because we weren't somewhere fabulous!)
> 
> It's hard to believe though that DD was just 10 on our first ABD, and will be 17 on this one!  Time flies when you're packing bags!


That *is* crazy!  I remember the pics of your DD.   I took off one year in 2012 and went to Hawaii, but I've done an ABD every year besides that since 2008.   It's hard to believe it's been 5 1/2 years since that first ABD I did!  But what a way to spend 6 years -- taking or anticipating fabulous trips!  I really do feel blessed to be able to do these!  

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> That *is* crazy!  I remember the pics of your DD.   I took off one year in 2012 and went to Hawaii, but I've done an ABD every year besides that since 2008.   It's hard to believe it's been 5 1/2 years since that first ABD I did!  But what a way to spend 6 years -- taking or anticipating fabulous trips!  I really do feel blessed to be able to do these!  Sayhello


  We are looking to plan our third!  Now that we found these trips and I have finally put aside my fear of flying to Europe, we can't get enough!  Wish they weren't so expensive for three, but, we will do it while we can!    "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## kristilew

sayhello said:


> But what a way to spend 6 years -- taking or anticipating fabulous trips!  I really do feel blessed to be able to do these!
> 
> Sayhello



Amen! There's no way I'd rather spend my time and money than traveling!  So grateful to be able to do so!



SingingMom said:


> We are looking to plan our third!  Now that we found these trips and I gave finally put aside my fear of flying to Europe, we can't get enough!  Wish they weren't so expensive for three, but, we will do it while we can!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It IS addictive isn't it?  Thank goodness we are _only_ a family of 3!


----------



## Jenncram

Hi! This will be our second ABD trip (London/Paris July 2012 was the first) and we're very excited! 

July 18 is our departure date with 1 pre and post day
Me
DH 
DS 12
DS 9 (10 as soon as we get back)

Hoping to find some more boys on this trip!!


----------



## sayhello

Jenncram said:


> Hi! This will be our second ABD trip (London/Paris July 2012 was the first) and we're very excited!
> 
> July 18 is our departure date with 1 pre and post day
> Me
> DH
> DS 12
> DS 9 (10 as soon as we get back)
> 
> Hoping to find some more boys on this trip!!


Hi!  Congrats on booking!  Addictive, aren't they?    Are you sure about the date?  I don't see a July 18, 2014 trip listed on the website or in the brochure.  There's a July 17 - 25th trip.  

I've added you to the roll call.  Let me know if the date is correct or not.

Sayhello


----------



## Jenncram

Oops Sayhello, you're absolutely right! It's the July 17 trip. Thanks!


----------



## mmhoover

traveling with husband and two children ages 10-11 for the June 5-13 Italy trip - this is our first ABD trip - would like to hear advice from those that have taken these trips before - we arrive in Rome on June 3 to add on two days for acclimation


----------



## sayhello

mmhoover said:


> traveling with husband and two children ages 10-11 for the June 5-13 Italy trip - this is our first ABD trip - would like to hear advice from those that have taken these trips before - we arrive in Rome on June 3 to add on two days for acclimation


Welcome to the DISBoards and to the ABD Forum, mmhoover!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  Be careful!  ABD's are highly addictive! 

Sayhello


----------



## jcb

mmhoover said:


> traveling with husband and two children ages 10-11 for the June 5-13 Italy trip - this is our first ABD trip - would like to hear advice from those that have taken these trips before - we arrive in Rome on June 3 to add on two days for acclimation



Here is a link to a thread from our Viva Italia trip from May 2012.  The hotel in Rome is different and you won't be staying at the "servant quarters" (where we stayed in Artimino/Tuscany).  It is a fantastic, stunning trip.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2817546&page=45


----------



## OhanaCuz

jcb said:


> Here is a link to a thread from our Viva Italia trip from May 2012.  The hotel in Rome is different and you won't be staying at the "servant quarters" (where we stayed in Artimino/Tuscany).  It is a fantastic, stunning trip.



Thank you for posting that link. I enjoyed reading that.


----------



## Eileenct

Heading to Italy on our first ABD trip 6/5-13 w/ husband, daughter (10) & son (5)! Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

Eileenct said:


> Heading to Italy on our first ABD trip 6/5-13 w/ husband, daughter (10) & son (5)! Can't wait!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum, Eileenct!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  

Looks like you're going to be on the same trip as mmhoover & family!

It's a great itinerary. Enjoy!

Sayhello


----------



## kristilew

So several Disers are getting really close to their Adventures.  So excited for you! Please come back and post a report for those of us who have to hang on til the end of the year.  It's been awhile since a current Viva Italia report, can't wait to hear all about this year's trips!


----------



## georgiagirl2

We are booked on the ABD Italy adventure for May 26-June 3rd, leaving as soon as school gets out for the summer. It will be myself, DH, DS17 and DS15.  


This will be our 3rd ABD and our first time to Europe.  We are celebrating our 25th anniversary, and yes, we're taking our teenagers while they still want to travel with us.  Smart kids - they know any trip with ABD will be amazing! 


We are under one month until our departure and getting very excited about our trip!


----------



## carpenta

georgiagirl2 said:


> We are booked on the ABD Italy adventure for May 26-June 3rd, leaving as soon as school gets out for the summer. It will be myself, DH, DS17 and DS15.
> 
> 
> This will be our 3rd ABD and our first time to Europe.  We are celebrating our 25th anniversary, and yes, we're taking our teenagers while they still want to travel with us.  Smart kids - they know any trip with ABD will be amazing!
> 
> 
> We are under one month until our departure and getting very excited about our trip!



 Congrats on 25 years together and Welcome to the Dis Boards on behalf everyone. We just returned Sunday from a Bridges tour and Italy was WONDERFUL.....The food, the wine and the people all leave a passionate memory....Hope you and yours have a unforgettable trip.


----------



## georgiagirl2

Thanks for the warm welcome, Carpenta! We are looking forward to making some terrific memories.


----------



## sayhello

georgiagirl2 said:


> We are booked on the ABD Italy adventure for May 26-June 3rd, leaving as soon as school gets out for the summer. It will be myself, DH, DS17 and DS15.
> 
> 
> This will be our 3rd ABD and our first time to Europe.  We are celebrating our 25th anniversary, and yes, we're taking our teenagers while they still want to travel with us.  Smart kids - they know any trip with ABD will be amazing!
> 
> 
> We are under one month until our departure and getting very excited about our trip!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum, georgiagirl2!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  Looks like you'll be on the same trip as DISer richflour and his daughter.  It's coming up really soon!  Happy almost Anniversary.  What a great way to celebrate!

What are the other 2 ABD's you've done?

Sayhello


----------



## georgiagirl2

Thanks, SayHello! I've been a lurker for several years. This is my favorite forum on this site.  


richflour, nice to meet a fellow Georgian and look forward to seeing you in person soon!  


Our first ABD was to Wyoming/Yellowstone in 2009. Out of the 7 families in our group, 5 were from Georgia, within an hour of us.  It was an amazing vacation!


Our second was Southwest Splendors in 2011.  We didn't think anything could top our Wyoming trip, but this one did.  We fell in love with the desert!  And with our guides, Tiffany and Chris.


When we started talking about a 25th anniversary trip, DH knew I had always had my eye on this itinerary.  Last summer on our Fantasy cruise, ABD was offering a 5% discount if you booked onboard.  So we decided to go for it and here we are, 25 days from departure day.  So excited!


----------



## sayhello

georgiagirl2 said:


> Thanks, SayHello! I've been a lurker for several years. This is my favorite forum on this site.
> 
> 
> richflour, nice to meet a fellow Georgian and look forward to seeing you in person soon!
> 
> 
> Our first ABD was to Wyoming/Yellowstone in 2009. Out of the 7 families in our group, 5 were from Georgia, within an hour of us.  It was an amazing vacation!
> 
> 
> Our second was Southwest Splendors in 2011.  We didn't think anything could top our Wyoming trip, but this one did.  We fell in love with the desert!  And with our guides, Tiffany and Chris.
> 
> 
> When we started talking about a 25th anniversary trip, DH knew I had always had my eye on this itinerary.  Last summer on our Fantasy cruise, ABD was offering a 5% discount if you booked onboard.  So we decided to go for it and here we are, 25 days from departure day.  So excited!


Chris was one of my Guides for Southwest Splendors in 2008.  He's great! (But they're *all* great, aren't they?)  I still think the SWS itinerary is one of ABD's best!

5% off on an ABD is great!  You're going to have a fabulous time.  We did a lot of the Viva Italia activities on my ABD Med Cruise add-on.  *Loved* them!  You're going to have a wonderful time!

Sayhello


----------



## georgiagirl2

You're right.  All the guides we've had were fantastic!  On the SWS trip, there were only 14 in our whole group, and just 4 kids.  Chris really reached out to them and they had a blast.


----------



## carpenta

We had Tiffany on our Glacier National Park/ Banff-Canadian Rockies trip ( I don't remember what it is called today). She was wonderful and really is one of ABD's best.


----------



## georgiagirl2

I completely agree about Tiffany!  She and Chris together were an unbeatable combination.  


The Glacier/Banff trip is one I've always wanted to take.


----------



## BSKE4fun

Hey!!   So excited to go on our first ABD trip to Italy this summer!! The 4 of us for DD graduation trip.  Me, DH, DD (13), DD (18).  Shout out if you're scheduled for this trip, too!!


----------



## sayhello

BSKE4fun said:


> Hey!!   So excited to go on our first ABD trip to Italy this summer!! The 4 of us for DD graduation trip.  Me, DH, DD (13), DD (18).  Shout out if you're scheduled for this trip, too!!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum, BSKE4fun!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  So far, there are no other DISers listed for your departure, but there are a lot of DISers taking this trip this year!  And a lot who have taken it in the past.  What a great graduation present!

Sayhello


----------



## richflour

georgiagirl2 said:


> Thanks, SayHello! I've been a lurker for several years. This is my favorite forum on this site.  richflour, nice to meet a fellow Georgian and look forward to seeing you in person soon!



You as well .we fly out Saturday from Atlanta (delta) what day do y'all leave


----------



## georgiagirl2

We are also leaving Saturday on Delta. I've been running around all weekend taking care of last minute details.


----------



## richflour

georgiagirl2 said:


> We are also leaving Saturday on Delta. I've been running around all weekend taking care of last minute details.


  We leave at. 3:43 ,  It me and my daughter , my wife is staying home with our son.   Hope to see y'all at the airport .
What part of atlanta /metro atlanta are y'all from we live in white 20min north of Kennesaw .


----------



## georgiagirl2

We live in Kennesaw, and we are on the same flight. Small world! 


It will be me, DH, and our two teenage sons, one very tall and one just a little taller than me.  Hopefully we can chat at the airport.    


Do you have plans for arrival day? We have a guide meeting us at the airport for a Pompeii tour. It will be a long day, but I'm hoping it will help us stay awake so we can adjust to the time zone quickly.  Jetlagged teenage boys are no fun!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

georgiagirl2 said:


> We live in Kennesaw, and we are on the same flight. Small world!
> 
> 
> It will be me, DH, and our two teenage sons, one very tall and one just a little taller than me.  Hopefully we can chat at the airport.
> 
> 
> Do you have plans for arrival day? We have a guide meeting us at the airport for a Pompeii tour. It will be a long day, but I'm hoping it will help us stay awake so we can adjust to the time zone quickly.  Jetlagged teenage boys are no fun!



We went on the May  2013  trip.....one bit of advice....at least nap on the plane....


----------



## Curlygirlinsm

Is anyone else on this tour?  We are from Santa Monica California, and it's our first time to Italy.  Very excited!!  We have one daughter who will be 10.


----------



## Curlygirlinsm

We may be on the same trip as you to Italy  6/29 - 7/7?  We will be arriving on Sat., 6/28.
It's me, DH & DD10. So excited!  Never been on a ABD trip before.


----------



## sayhello

Curlygirlinsm said:


> Is anyone else on this tour?  We are from Santa Monica California, and it's our first time to Italy.  Very excited!!  We have one daughter who will be 10.


Welcome to the ABD Forum, Curlygirlinsm!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.



Curlygirlinsm said:


> We may be on the same trip as you to Italy  6/29 - 7/7?  We will be arriving on Sat., 6/28.
> It's me, DH & DD10. So excited!  Never been on a ABD trip before.


I'm not sure who you are replying to here.  There's no tie-back to the original post unless you quote it.    I don't see that anyone else on this thread is on your departure yet, but maybe I missed someone?

Sayhello


----------



## Curlygirlinsm

Sorry, if I'm not doing this correctly.  Trying to get the hang of DIS Board.

The trip is 6/29-7/7.  We are arriving Sat. 6/28.  Very excited!!

Where are you traveling from?

Curlygirlinsm, DH & DD(10)





jlou said:


> Roll Call:
> 
> June 28 - July 6:  Jlou (Jlou, DH, DS(16), DD(12.99)


----------



## sayhello

Curlygirlinsm said:


> Sorry, if I'm not doing this correctly.  Trying to get the hang of DIS Board.
> 
> The trip is 6/29-7/7.  We are arriving Sat. 6/28.  Very excited!!
> 
> Where are you traveling from?
> 
> Curlygirlinsm, DH & DD(10)


OK, now I see.  I know it's rough with a new message board.  Don't worry about it!    You'll need to check the dates on the posts you're looking at (or look at the Roll Call on the first post of this thread).  These "Meets" threads were started a few years ago and are on-going.  jlou took this trip in 2012.  I'm sure she'd love to answer any questions you have!  

Sayhello


----------



## georgiagirl2

We are back! The trip was fantastico and exceeded our expectations! There were 32 in our group and our guides were Cathleen and Marco S.   


My favorite part was our time in beautiful Tuscany.  DH's favorite was the after hours visit to the Sistine Chapel - very special.  DS15's favorite was visiting the Coliseum, and DS17's was gelato.   He also liked all the new modes of transportation we experienced: high speed train, gondola ride, and the water taxi to the airport in Venice.   


I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## pihanettie

georgiagirl2 said:


> We are back! The trip was fantastico and exceeded our expectations! There were 32 in our group and our guides were Cathleen and Marco S.
> 
> 
> My favorite part was our time in beautiful Tuscany.  DH's favorite was the after hours visit to the Sistine Chapel - very special.  DS15's favorite was visiting the Coliseum, and DS17's was gelato.   He also liked all the new modes of transportation we experienced: high speed train, gondola ride, and the water taxi to the airport in Venice.
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to answer any questions.



What great timing - we leave tomorrow.  I am so happy you had a great time.  Your weather must have been fabulous.  Our trip looks like it will be in the 90's already.
What time was the after hours tour of the Sistine Chapel?  I am wondering how much free time there will be in that afternoon to do a tour or shop.  Also, what time were breakfasts?  I like to eat early and then have some time to exercise.
Thanks!


----------



## georgiagirl2

You are going to have a wonderful time in Italy!  


Yes, we were blessed with fantastic weather.  Highs in the 70's and it rained only one evening.  


We met in the hotel lobby for the after hours SC tour at 5:20. There was a break of about five hours that afternoon.  We had a leisurely lunch on our own at one of the restaurants the guides recommended, shopped for a while, and returned to the hotel for a break.  DH and the boys took a nap and I went to the pool.  The pool area at the Gran Melia is very nice.  


Breakfasts were buffets and began at 7 AM each day.  The Gran Melia had a wide variety of breakfast offerings; the fruit was delicious. Some days we didn't meet to tour until 9:00 or 9:15, other days were as early as 8:00.  There is a nice gym at the Gran Melia.  You will get quite a workout in Rome with all the walking and climbing steps.  I was very surprised to get home and discover that I had only gained one pound in the 11 days we were away, thanks to all the walking. Be sure to take good shoes as you will be walking on cobblestones for most of the trip.


----------



## sayhello

georgiagirl2 said:


> We are back! The trip was fantastico and exceeded our expectations! There were 32 in our group and our guides were Cathleen and Marco S.
> 
> My favorite part was our time in beautiful Tuscany.  DH's favorite was the after hours visit to the Sistine Chapel - very special.  DS15's favorite was visiting the Coliseum, and DS17's was gelato.   He also liked all the new modes of transportation we experienced: high speed train, gondola ride, and the water taxi to the airport in Venice.
> 
> I'll be happy to answer any questions.


So glad you had such a good time!  The after hours tour of the Sistine Chapel sounds wonderful.  Although the daytime tour was awe-inspiring, it was pretty crowded.  I can't imagine how wonderful it would be to have it basically to yourselves!    (Were there other groups there?)  

Sayhello


----------



## georgiagirl2

No, we were the only group.  Our tour of the Vatican Museum began at 6:00pm and lasted until 8:00.  The only other people we saw were security guards and the custodial staff.  We spent at least 45 minutes, maybe longer, in the Sistine Chapel.  The magnitude of what we were experiencing wasn't lost on any of us.  The room was so quiet as we were just in awe.  Christina, our local guide for the Rome part of the itinerary, gave us about 10 minutes to just take it in before she started explaining the works, one fresco at a time.  

We were allowed to take pictures inside the Sistine Chapel as long as we didn't use a flash. This was unexpected as there were several signs along the way indicating no photos.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

georgiagirl2 said:


> No, we were the only group.  Our tour of the Vatican Museum began at 6:00pm and lasted until 8:00.  The only other people we saw were security guards and the custodial staff.  We spent at least 45 minutes, maybe longer, in the Sistine Chapel.  The magnitude of what we were experiencing wasn't lost on any of us.  The room was so quiet as we were just in awe.  Christina, our local guide for the Rome part of the itinerary, gave us about 10 minutes to just take it in before she started explaining the works, one fresco at a time.
> 
> We were allowed to take pictures inside the Sistine Chapel as long as we didn't use a flash. This was unexpected as there were several signs along the way indicating no photos.



Wasn't Christina Fantastico???? Your whole trip description reminds me of ours...just last year at this time!  I think our "family" of 12 was the first of the after-hours tours of the Sistine Chapel.  We gave such positive reviews that Disney decided to keep it in for everyone!  Tuscany and Orvieto were my favorites, and Venice was my favorite of the cities. (even if it flooded in May!)

Welcome Home!  Where are ya'll going next????


----------



## georgiagirl2

We adored Christina!  While the other local guides were quite good, no one matched Christina's warmth, wit, and knowledge.  My sons asked if she was going to be with us for the whole trip.  She made learning about history so interesting!


The after hours tour of the Sistine Chapel is an experience I will never forget. I'm so glad it's now included as part of the regular itinerary.    


Venice was also my favorite city.  I liked the way the trip was paced, beginning in bustling Rome, then on to relaxing Tuscany, then to beautiful Venice.  


Where to next?  We have a Disney cruise planned for the fall. We have to save some $$$ before the next ABD.  I'd love to go to Scotland with them.


----------



## sayhello

georgiagirl2 said:


> No, we were the only group.  Our tour of the Vatican Museum began at 6:00pm and lasted until 8:00.  The only other people we saw were security guards and the custodial staff.  We spent at least 45 minutes, maybe longer, in the Sistine Chapel.  The magnitude of what we were experiencing wasn't lost on any of us.  The room was so quiet as we were just in awe.  Christina, our local guide for the Rome part of the itinerary, gave us about 10 minutes to just take it in before she started explaining the works, one fresco at a time.
> 
> We were allowed to take pictures inside the Sistine Chapel as long as we didn't use a flash. This was unexpected as there were several signs along the way indicating no photos.


  That sounds AMAZING!  Exactly how a tour of the Sistine Chapel should be.  I'm so jealous!    And you got to take PICTURES!  When we were there, the Swiss Guard were being VERY strict about silence and NO PICTURES!  You are very, very lucky!  

And I'm doing the Scotland ABD this year.  It *does* look like an amazing itinerary!

Sayhello


----------



## pihanettie

georgiagirl2 said:


> We are back! The trip was fantastico and exceeded our expectations! There were 32 in our group and our guides were Cathleen and Marco S.
> 
> 
> My favorite part was our time in beautiful Tuscany.  DH's favorite was the after hours visit to the Sistine Chapel - very special.  DS15's favorite was visiting the Coliseum, and DS17's was gelato.   He also liked all the new modes of transportation we experienced: high speed train, gondola ride, and the water taxi to the airport in Venice.
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to answer any questions.



Do you have any restaurant and shopping recommendations or anything you suggest when you have on your own time?


----------



## georgiagirl2

sayhello said:


> That sounds AMAZING!  Exactly how a tour of the Sistine Chapel should be.  I'm so jealous!    And you got to take PICTURES!  When we were there, the Swiss Guard were being VERY strict about silence and NO PICTURES!  You are very, very lucky!
> 
> And I'm doing the Scotland ABD this year.  It *does* look like an amazing itinerary!
> 
> Sayhello




Yes, very very lucky!  That experience really made the trip for most of us. It could've ended the next day and we would've been satisfied.  But luckily, it was just the beginning of a wonderful week.


----------



## georgiagirl2

pihanettie said:


> Do you have any restaurant and shopping recommendations or anything you suggest when you have on your own time?





We enjoyed a place called L'Osteria de Memmo in Rome.  It's very close to the Piazza Navona.  Christina, our local guide, recommended it, as did Marco, our Italian adventure guide.  It was the best place we visited on our own.  The restaurant in the Borgo de Cortifreda had the best tiramisu of the trip.  We went there on our own after we got back from Florence.  In Venice, Marco gave us directions to a place called Vino Vino that was really good.  It's very close to the Luna Hotel Baglione. By that point, I was tired of pasta dishes and ordered the roasted chicken with rosemary potatoes. Delicious!  


As far as shopping, I would wait for Florence if you're going to buy leather goods.  I bought a bag in Rome but found others I liked better (for a lower price) at the market in Florence.  The ceramics in Orvieto were beautiful.  The prices are higher at the shop across the square from the church, but they ship your items home at no charge if it's over a certain amount.  Shipping heavy pottery items can be quite expensive.  


Be sure to leave room (and weight) in your luggage for souvenirs.  We took an almost empty suitcase and were very glad to have it.


----------



## pihanettie

georgiagirl2 said:


> We enjoyed a place called L'Osteria de Memmo in Rome.  It's very close to the Piazza Navona.  Christina, our local guide, recommended it, as did Marco, our Italian adventure guide.  It was the best place we visited on our own.  The restaurant in the Borgo de Cortifreda had the best tiramisu of the trip.  We went there on our own after we got back from Florence.  In Venice, Marco gave us directions to a place called Vino Vino that was really good.  It's very close to the Luna Hotel Baglione. By that point, I was tired of pasta dishes and ordered the roasted chicken with rosemary potatoes. Delicious!
> 
> 
> As far as shopping, I would wait for Florence if you're going to buy leather goods.  I bought a bag in Rome but found others I liked better (for a lower price) at the market in Florence.  The ceramics in Orvieto were beautiful.  The prices are higher at the shop across the square from the church, but they ship your items home at no charge if it's over a certain amount.  Shipping heavy pottery items can be quite expensive.
> 
> 
> Be sure to leave room (and weight) in your luggage for souvenirs.  We took an almost empty suitcase and were very glad to have it.



Thank you so much for answering our questions.  We have everything packed in our carry-ons (my Dad just returned from a Med cruise last week and one piece of luggage was lost on the way over and one on the way back) but I am going to check a piece of luggage for any souvenirs.


----------



## georgiagirl2

pihanettie said:


> Thank you so much for answering our questions.  We have everything packed in our carry-ons (my Dad just returned from a Med cruise last week and one piece of luggage was lost on the way over and one on the way back) but I am going to check a piece of luggage for any souvenirs.




Bon voyage! I hope you have a magical time in Italy!


----------



## SingingMom

I think this is my next ABD!  Would love that after hours tour!!  Have a great trip!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## richflour

SingingMom said:


> I think this is my next ABD!  Would love that after hours tour!!  Have a great trip!  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


We did this trip this year and the after hours tour to the Vatican was worth the price of the trip alone.  
It truly was awesome!


----------



## carpenta

In Florence you have a lot of leather vendors located in the straw market. Also located two bocks from the train station is a "farmers" type market that sells all kinds of prepared foods, wine, candy and wines. Really delicious.


----------



## georgiagirl2

richflour said:


> We did this trip this year and the after hours tour to the Vatican was worth the price of the trip alone.
> It truly was awesome!




Hi richflour!


It was a pleasure getting to know you and your sweet daughter on the trip! We had a great "family" to travel with, didn't we? 


Have you decided where you'll go next?


----------



## richflour

georgiagirl2 said:


> Hi richflour!  It was a pleasure getting to know you and your sweet daughter on the trip! We had a great "family" to travel with, didn't we?   Have you decided where you'll go next?


 We enjoyed meeting you and your family as well ! 
Just booked Norway 6-13-15


----------



## gosshaus

Hello!  Anyone going on Aug 7-15 trip?  My mother is taking my DS (15) and I'm helping them make the plans.  Also wondering if anyone on this thread has a copy of the ABD Vacation Protection Plan in .pdf or electronic format?  We are trying to get specifics so we can make best choice between that plan or an independent plan.  Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

gosshaus said:


> Hello!  Anyone going on Aug 7-15 trip?  My mother is taking my DS (15) and I'm helping them make the plans.  Also wondering if anyone on this thread has a copy of the ABD Vacation Protection Plan in .pdf or electronic format?  We are trying to get specifics so we can make best choice between that plan or an independent plan.  Thanks!


The terms and conditions of the ABD Vacation Protection Plan changed just a few months ago; I don't know how extensive the changes are.  The big difference I've been told about is that now, in order to get a pre-existing condition waiver, you have to buy the insurance AND Pay in Full for the trip within 14 days of making your reservation.  (They don't buy the insurance for you, and it is not in effect, until you pay in full).  It used to be priced exceptionally well, but it isn't anymore. I'm pretty sure you can do better purchasing it independently, as a lot of other plans cover kids for free.

Let me know when they're booked, and I can add them to the Roll Call for their trip on the first post of this thread!

Sayhello


----------



## kristilew

For those who have done the trip this year, can you tell me what time the welcome dinner started?  

Our early morning flight into FCO was just cancelled and BA booked us on their next one that puts us in an hour past the suggested time (we get in at 2pm).  Our TA called and Disney will still provide transfers but said we may miss the start of the welcome dinner.  Wondering if it takes hours to get from the airport to hotel, and if the dinner starts really early...

I can probably find another flight but would rather just keep what we have.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## twentyco

kristilew said:


> For those who have done the trip this year, can you tell me what time the welcome dinner started?
> 
> Our early morning flight into FCO was just cancelled and BA booked us on their next one that puts us in an hour past the suggested time (we get in at 2pm).  Our TA called and Disney will still provide transfers but said we may miss the start of the welcome dinner.  Wondering if it takes hours to get from the airport to hotel, and if the dinner starts really early...
> 
> I can probably find another flight but would rather just keep what we have.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



I haven't taken the trip yet, but am signed up for June 22.  ABD told me that the reception starts at 5:30, and dinner at 6:30.


----------



## richflour

kristilew said:


> For those who have done the trip this year, can you tell me what time the welcome dinner started?  Our early morning flight into FCO was just cancelled and BA booked us on their next one that puts us in an hour past the suggested time (we get in at 2pm).  Our TA called and Disney will still provide transfers but said we may miss the start of the welcome dinner.  Wondering if it takes hours to get from the airport to hotel, and if the dinner starts really early...  I can probably find another flight but would rather just keep what we have.  Thanks for any advice!



Seems like it took about an hour and a half from the time the plane landed until we arrived at hotel
We were just on the trip in May .


----------



## kristilew

Thanks, twentyco and richflour.  This info jibes with my feel for the situation.  I think we will be fine, assuming our flight is on time. 

I would be more worried if we were flying all the way from the US and arriving exhausted, but we will be stopping over in London for a few days and, with this later flight, even get to sleep in before an easy 2.5 hour direct flight.  So even if we are running late, we'd still be able to go directly to reception if we needed to.  

Richflour, will you be doing a full trip report?  It's been awhile since we've had one for this trip!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

kristilew said:


> Thanks, twentyco and richflour.  This info jibes with my feel for the situation.  I think we will be fine, assuming our flight is on time.
> 
> I would be more worried if we were flying all the way from the US and arriving exhausted, but we will be stopping over in London for a few days and, with this later flight, even get to sleep in before an easy 2.5 hour direct flight.  So even if we are running late, we'd still be able to go directly to reception if we needed to.
> 
> Richflour, will you be doing a full trip report?  It's been awhile since we've had one for this trip!



You should be fine...and ABD will take care of any problems!  Hope you get Marco B. as your guide...he is Fantastico!


----------



## kanadar

Can't believe it but we leave on Tuesday!! It's finally here! I feel like my sister and I have been talking about this forever, which we kind of have been we started talking about it October 2012 haha. Looking forward to wine, food, and especially the gelato!!!


----------



## sayhello

kanadar said:


> Can't believe it but we leave on Tuesday!! It's finally here! I feel like my sister and I have been talking about this forever, which we kind of have been we started talking about it October 2012 haha. Looking forward to wine, food, and especially the gelato!!!


ENJOY yourselves!  (That's pretty much a given!  )  Please come back and tell us all about it when you get back!   Safe travels!

Sayhello


----------



## Jenncram

I agree, I would love to see a full trip report, especially since they've changed the villa. We just found out that although there are 21 kids on our trip, only 5 others are boys! My boys would really like to go to Pisa, and I'm considering a side trip on the Florence afternoon. I've researched how to get there by train (faster than driving) but I'm worried about getting back to Florence in time to catch the later bus to the villa. Can any recent travellers tell me what time the later bus left? And how difficult would it be to get to the villa on our own if we missed it? I'm sure the guides will help me but I'm trying to plan as much as I can now.  Ooh, and on your Rome walk, do you go by the "Bocca Della Verita"  (the very touristy Stone face on the wall that you stick your hand in to tell if you're telling the truth - my son saw it in a kids Rome book)? I don't want to wait on one of our pre-day walks if we're doing it with Disney. Thanks!


----------



## georgiagirl2

kanadar said:


> Can't believe it but we leave on Tuesday!! It's finally here! I feel like my sister and I have been talking about this forever, which we kind of have been we started talking about it October 2012 haha. Looking forward to wine, food, and especially the gelato!!!




I hope you have a wonderful time! There are so many great things about this trip, including the wine, food, and gelato!  If you plan on bringing back wine, you may want to pack some bubble wrap and large zip-loc bags.  We brought home four bottles and all of them made it safely.  And despite all the wine, food, and gelato, we only gained a pound or two due to all the walking. 


The Luna Hotel Baglioni in Venice is wonderful! The location is terrific and the rooms are just gorgeous. The two rooms we were in had beautiful Murano glass chandeliers.  Very special.


----------



## georgiagirl2

Jenncram said:


> I agree, I would love to see a full trip report, especially since they've changed the villa. We just found out that although there are 21 kids on our trip, only 5 others are boys! My boys would really like to go to Pisa, and I'm considering a side trip on the Florence afternoon. I've researched how to get there by train (faster than driving) but I'm worried about getting back to Florence in time to catch the later bus to the villa. Can any recent travellers tell me what time the later bus left? And how difficult would it be to get to the villa on our own if we missed it? I'm sure the guides will help me but I'm trying to plan as much as I can now.  Ooh, and on your Rome walk, do you go by the "Bocca Della Verita"  (the very touristy Stone face on the wall that you stick your hand in to tell if you're telling the truth - my son saw it in a kids Rome book)? I don't want to wait on one of our pre-day walks if we're doing it with Disney. Thanks!




I really don't have time right now to do a full trip report, but I will tell you that we loved the villa (Borgo di Cortifreda).  It is in a beautiful setting.  Try to catch the sunset one evening.  There is nothing like it.  


The beds were firmer than we are accustomed to, but we all seemed to sleep well.  The pool area is very nice with a gorgeous view of the Tuscan countryside, and we had a couple of great dinners in the restaurant. Other trip reports in the past have mentioned doing laundry at the other villa.  We did not have an opportunity for this.  I washed a few shirts in the sink (the quick drying microfiber kind) when we arrived in Venice and they dried easily by the next morning.  Oh, and the string you will find in all the showers is not a clothesline! It is an alarm that signals the front desk that you are in distress, and the staff will call your room to check on you if you pull it.  One of our fellow travelers shared this valuable information with us at breakfast one morning.  


One of the families on our trip decided to go to Pisa on the Florence day.  They took a carry-on with them on the coach ride into Florence, stayed with the group through the morning touring and lunch, then took a cab to Pisa where they toured and then spent the night.  They met us at the train station in Florence the next morning before our ride to Venice.  The only parts of the itinerary they missed were the tour of Palazzo Vecchio and the free time in Florence.  They set it up the day before with the help of one of the guides. 


The first bus left Florence at 6:30 and the second one at 9:00pm.  Everyone in our group opted to take the first bus back to the villa.  


I don't remember our group seeing the stone face in the wall, although it sounds familiar.  I think I read about it in a guide book before the trip. 


Hope this helps!


----------



## tufbuf

Jenncram said:


> I agree, I would love to see a full trip report, especially since they've changed the villa. We just found out that although there are 21 kids on our trip, only 5 others are boys! My boys would really like to go to Pisa, and I'm considering a side trip on the Florence afternoon. I've researched how to get there by train (faster than driving) but I'm worried about getting back to Florence in time to catch the later bus to the villa. Can any recent travellers tell me what time the later bus left? And how difficult would it be to get to the villa on our own if we missed it? I'm sure the guides will help me but I'm trying to plan as much as I can now.  Ooh, and on your Rome walk, do you go by the "Bocca Della Verita"  (the very touristy Stone face on the wall that you stick your hand in to tell if you're telling the truth - my son saw it in a kids Rome book)? I don't want to wait on one of our pre-day walks if we're doing it with Disney. Thanks!



I've seen the Bocca Della verita but from the bus. If you have pre-days, you can walk it to take a photo. The main sights in Rome are within walking distance.  When we did Viva Italia (way back when), ABD did not stop to see the stone face on the wall.


----------



## kanadar

I will try to do a trip report when we get back, hopefully with the help of my sister! This summer I am just babysitting a few hours a day and working on planning my disney wedding  so I should have some time to write a report! And good to know about the string!! I'm sure one of us would have pulled it!


----------



## tracyv

Hi there! My husband and I just booked our first ABD trip to Italy oct 11-20 2014. We are beyond excited! It has always been a dream of mine to go. I have heard how awesome it is! Can't wait to meet new friends as well.


----------



## sayhello

tracyv said:


> Hi there! My husband and I just booked our first ABD trip to Italy oct 11-20 2014. We are beyond excited! It has always been a dream of mine to go. I have heard how awesome it is! Can't wait to meet new friends as well.


Hi, tracyv!  Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  Congrats on booking your fist ABD!  The Italy trip is, indeed, awesome, and was made even more awesome for 2014!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread.

Sayhello


----------



## georgiagirl2

kanadar said:


> I will try to do a trip report when we get back, hopefully with the help of my sister! This summer I am just babysitting a few hours a day and working on planning my disney wedding  so I should have some time to write a report! And good to know about the string!! I'm sure one of us would have pulled it!




Our fellow adventurer learned about it the hard way!  The front desk called her room and awakened the rest of her family. 


I hope you will write a TR, kanadar.


----------



## georgiagirl2

tracyv said:


> Hi there! My husband and I just booked our first ABD trip to Italy oct 11-20 2014. We are beyond excited! It has always been a dream of mine to go. I have heard how awesome it is! Can't wait to meet new friends as well.




We just got back from this trip at the beginning of the month.  It was a dream of mine, too, and it exceeded my expectations and then some.  So excited for you!


----------



## mare1203

georgiagirl2 said:


> The first bus left Florence at 6:30 and the second one at 9:00pm.  Everyone in our group opted to take the first bus back to the villa.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Ooh, this is great information! Italy plays a World Cup game on our Florence day and I was hoping we wouldn't be leaving too early to watch with the locals (we will also be in Rome for one, but that's much easier)! If my time conversion is correct, the match will be at 6pm that night, so plenty of time! Super excited.


----------



## tracyv

georgiagirl2 said:


> We just got back from this trip at the beginning of the month.  It was a dream of mine, too, and it exceeded my expectations and then some.  So excited for you!




Oh that is so great to hear! I cannot wait!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

kanadar said:


> I will try to do a trip report when we get back, hopefully with the help of my sister! This summer I am just babysitting a few hours a day and working on planning my disney wedding  so I should have some time to write a report! And good to know about the string!! I'm sure one of us would have pulled it!



Normal, IL????  We are here, too!  And we got married at WDW!  And we went last May to Italy with ABD!  You're going to LOVE it!!!




IASW!!!!


----------



## pihanettie

Jenncram said:


> I agree, I would love to see a full trip report, especially since they've changed the villa. We just found out that although there are 21 kids on our trip, only 5 others are boys! My boys would really like to go to Pisa, and I'm considering a side trip on the Florence afternoon. I've researched how to get there by train (faster than driving) but I'm worried about getting back to Florence in time to catch the later bus to the villa. Can any recent travellers tell me what time the later bus left? And how difficult would it be to get to the villa on our own if we missed it? I'm sure the guides will help me but I'm trying to plan as much as I can now.  Ooh, and on your Rome walk, do you go by the "Bocca Della Verita"  (the very touristy Stone face on the wall that you stick your hand in to tell if you're telling the truth - my son saw it in a kids Rome book)? I don't want to wait on one of our pre-day walks if we're doing it with Disney. Thanks!



Just returned last night.  Our first full day in Tuscany we did a pasta making class in the morning and had lunch at the farm.  Some people in the group wanted to go to Pisa so the night before the Adventure Guides arranged a bus to take them from the farm to Pisa and then take them directly to the evening dinner.  The bus left the farm at 2.  It was a 1 1/2 hour ride there, they stayed for pictures and a very quick walk around (nothing else to see or do) and then 1 1/2 hour ride back.  So 3 hours on the bus.  We opted to go back to the hotel for a swim in the lovely pool.  The cost for the trip was 35 Euros for 3 people.


----------



## BSKE4fun

We fly out next Wednesday the 25th for our Italy ABD which starts the 26th.  So very excited to get there!!  I was hoping to have met someone with the same trip dates, but it doesn't seem as though it will happen.  Everyone will be a surprise!!  .  Did any of the three hotels have laundry facilities where I can wash and dry our own?  I plan to wash things out in the sink as needed, but was hoping to get a couple of loads done before we catch the Disney Magic in Venice on 7/5.


----------



## pihanettie

BSKE4fun said:


> We fly out next Wednesday the 25th for our Italy ABD which starts the 26th.  So very excited to get there!!  I was hoping to have met someone with the same trip dates, but it doesn't seem as though it will happen.  Everyone will be a surprise!!  .  Did any of the three hotels have laundry facilities where I can wash and dry our own?  I plan to wash things out in the sink as needed, but was hoping to get a couple of loads done before we catch the Disney Magic in Venice on 7/5.



Don't know.  We didn't have time for laundry.  Might be easier to do it on the ship.  I've done that before.


----------



## Curlygirlinsm

Hi!

Leaving this Friday and we're so excited!! 

Realized that mosquitoes could be a problem and if anyone could recommend what to do or what bug repellent to get, that would be extremely helpful!!

Thank you!!


----------



## pihanettie

We didn't bring anything.  Mossies were only a problem at the visit to the farm (when eating outside for lunch) and when walking around the hotel in Tuscany.


----------



## kristilew

Curlygirlinsm said:


> Hi!
> 
> Leaving this Friday and we're so excited!!
> 
> Realized that mosquitoes could be a problem and if anyone could recommend what to do or what bug repellent to get, that would be extremely helpful!!
> 
> Thank you!!



I promise that if you need bug repellent, your guides will be carrying it.  That's just part of the deal with an ABD!


----------



## sayhello

kristilew said:


> I promise that if you need bug repellent, your guides will be carrying it.  That's just part of the deal with an ABD!




Sayhello


----------



## Curlygirlinsm

Thanks for letting me know.  I bought some today - just in case.

Ciao for now!!


----------



## gosshaus

Hello!
My DS (15) will be going on the Aug 7 tour with his very awesome grandmother. Could any of you that took this tour with teen boys please give me a hint as to what types of clothes my DS should pack? I understand there are four nights when pants are suggested or required? Would jeans be appropriate or should he take dress pants/chinos? I'm expecting it will be very hot and humid in Italy in August and wonder if jeans would just be too hot?  Besides the Sistine Chapel, were there other venues that required the knees to be covered?  Did the teens boys wear long sleeved dress-shirts to the dinners or would a polo-type collared short sleeve shirts be okay?  Thank you in advance for any advice you can give me. I'm probably over-thinking all of this but I want him to look nice, but not be too casual or too warmly dressed for the occasions.


----------



## SingingMom

gosshaus said:


> Hello! My DS (15) will be going on the Aug 7 tour with his very awesome grandmother. Could any of you that took this tour with teen boys please give me a hint as to what types of clothes my DS should pack? I understand there are four nights when pants are suggested or required? Would jeans be appropriate or should he take dress pants/chinos? I'm expecting it will be very hot and humid in Italy in August and wonder if jeans would just be too hot?  Besides the Sistine Chapel, were there other venues that required the knees to be covered?  Did the teens boys wear long sleeved dress-shirts to the dinners or would a polo-type collared short sleeve shirts be okay?  Thank you in advance for any advice you can give me. I'm probably over-thinking all of this but I want him to look nice, but not be too casual or too warmly dressed for the occasions.



This is my opinion only  but I think jeans would be hot!  We did Germany ABD last July in very warm weather. I think he'll be more comfortable in chinos and khakis. A polo type collared shirt is very appropriate for dinner.  Hope he has a wonderful time!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## pihanettie

SingingMom said:


> This is my opinion only  but I think jeans would be hot!  We did Germany ABD last July in very warm weather. I think he'll be more comfortable in chinos and khakis. A polo type collared shirt is very appropriate for dinner.  Hope he has a wonderful time!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I agree.  Also, in our group, most of the boys wore t-shirts and shorts to dinner, even on the more "formal" nights.  I made my children get more dressed up (nice pants and a polo or collared shirt) and they hated it - they felt they were so overdressed compared to everyone else.  Sistine Chapel day is the only time long pants were needed.


----------



## Melissy

Just realize that teens in Europe, in general, dress much nicer than their American counterparts.


----------



## gosshaus

Melissy said:


> Just realize that teens in Europe, in general, dress much nicer than their American counterparts.



Melissy - What types of clothes did your teen boys pack when they went on the Viva tour?  Did you go in late summer too?


----------



## mare1203

Honestly, there was no way I could tell who was an American teen, an Italian teen, a London teen or other while on the trip (or maybe I have a bad eye?!.  The only caveat being if they were wearing a collegiate t-shirt, jersey other than soccer, or something else obviously American. Most young/teen boys were wearing shorts and t-shirts. Running shoes are the other obvious "tell", but Vans, Sperry's, and Adidas classic style or similar sneakers seemed to be universally appealing (plus, you'll be following around an Adventures by Disney lollipop sign, so...). No one will care one eon what you or anyone else is wearing except on the Vatican city day. I took pedal pushers, pants and dresses exclusively since I had heard Italy was dressier, and even I wish I had brought some shorts and other weekend-type clothes as well, because it just didn't matter. 

We had 8 boys on our trip ranging in ages from 8-16 and they generally wore shorts and t-shirts. One or two pairs of pants, 3 at the most, should do them. The rest can be khaki-style shorts and even athletic shorts. I would also think about packing some short sleeve button-ups or polo shirts, but they aren't really necessary. That was basically what the boys wore on our trip. The trip itself is very casual; the only times we "dressed up" were the previously mentioned Vatican day and the final dinner on the ship (but I would say the ladies were more about getting a little dressy than the guys). 2 of our teen boys wore their new Italian soccer jersey's that night and everyone loved it! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## gosshaus

mare1203 said:


> We had 8 boys on our trip ranging in ages from 8-16 and they generally wore shorts and t-shirts. One or two pairs of pants, 3 at the most, should do them. The rest can be khaki-style shorts and even athletic shorts. I would also think about packing some short sleeve button-ups or polo shirts, but they aren't really necessary. That was basically what the boys wore on our trip. The trip itself is very casual; the only times we "dressed up" were the previously mentioned Vatican day and the final dinner on the ship (but I would say the ladies were more about getting a little dressy than the guys). 2 of our teen boys wore their new Italian soccer jersey's that night and everyone loved it!
> 
> Hope this helps.



This does help! Thank you!


----------



## gosshaus

pihanettie said:


> I agree.  Also, in our group, most of the boys wore t-shirts and shorts to dinner, even on the more "formal" nights.  I made my children get more dressed up (nice pants and a polo or collared shirt) and they hated it - they felt they were so overdressed compared to everyone else.  Sistine Chapel day is the only time long pants were needed.



Thank you for your insights pihanettie and SingingMom!  Much appreciated!


----------



## kanadar

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Normal, IL????  We are here, too!  And we got married at WDW!  And we went last May to Italy with ABD!  You're going to LOVE it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASW!!!!



Yep I'm in Normal, IL right now! What a small world!!! We had such a fantastic time on our trip


----------



## Becky Rou

Answering Roll Call
Becky and Anthony September 14, 2015


----------



## sayhello

Becky Rou said:


> Answering Roll Call
> Becky and Anthony September 14, 2015


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Sayhello


----------



## gosshaus

Hello!  Could someone who has been on this trip please tell me how late in the evening the dinner and celebration finishes on the last  night in Venice?
Thanks?


----------



## georgiagirl2

We were there at the beginning of the summer. Our group finished around 9:30 pm.


----------



## gosshaus

georgiagirl2 said:


> We were there at the beginning of the summer. Our group finished around 9:30 pm.


Thank you!


----------



## gosshaus

My mom and 15 yr old son just returned yesterday from their Aug 7-15 2014 Via Italia tour.  They had a fabulous time - loved the tour, hotels, experiences, pixie dust, food - everything!. They can't say enough great things about Troy and Marco - say they were fantastic! 

One word of advise if you will be traveling in Aug, Sept, Oct...   Don't check your bags through to Rome!  Carry them onboard instead!  These months are apparently "strike season' for airline employees. They organize 'wildcat strikes' (unannounced) across Europe in order to disrupt service.  Unfortunately, my mom and son's bags were both caught between two apparent ground services employee strikes on their way to Rome on Aug 3/4th. One in Paris, where they connected, and one in Rome.  Their bags were seriously delayed and gaining information on their status was next to impossible.  On the 3rd full day in Rome, my mom had to take a taxi back to the airport and personally search through a mountain of bags. She found only her bag.  When they joined the ABD tour later that day, Marco worked tirelessly to help track down my son's bag. Meanwhile I did all I could do from the States to locate his bag too.  (There is no requirement that bags be scanned upon arrival/departure in Europe, as is required in the States.  The people at the Rome airport and Alitalia would say the bag was in Paris.  The people at Air France and in Paris would say the bag was in Rome.  You get the picture.)   His bag was finally delivered to him on their last night in Tuscany - 8 days (yes, eight) after their arrival in Rome! 

Now after all of that, if his bag had been small enough to carry on for the return flight, he would have definitely carried it on.  Alas it was too big, so it had to be checked-in.  Can you guess what happened on their return trip from Venice - Paris - Minneapolis?  My mom's bag arrived no problem, but my son's bag did not!  So now starts round two of "where in the world is his luggage"?  

We certainly learned our lesson!  Oh, and I'll add that they were flying Sky Priority class - which is supposed to ensure seamless  check-in, boarding, transfers and 'your bags come off first". Oh well!

I'll just finish by saying, the tour was so fabulously orchestrated that all the frustrations from the luggage being delayed were eclipsed by the wonderful experiences they were having on the tour.  And my son learned some great life skills along the way - he now knows how to do laundry in a hotel sink!  ; )


----------



## carpenta

gosshaus said:


> My mom and 15 yr old son just returned yesterday from their Aug 7-15 2014 Via Italia tour.  They had a fabulous time - loved the tour, hotels, experiences, pixie dust, food - everything!. They can't say enough great things about Troy and Marco - say they were fantastic!
> 
> One word of advise if you will be traveling in Aug, Sept, Oct...   Don't check your bags through to Rome!  Carry them onboard instead!  These months are apparently "strike season' for airline employees. They organize 'wildcat strikes' (unannounced) across Europe in order to disrupt service.  Unfortunately, my mom and son's bags were both caught between two apparent ground services employee strikes on their way to Rome on Aug 3/4th. One in Paris, where they connected, and one in Rome.  Their bags were seriously delayed and gaining information on their status was next to impossible.  On the 3rd full day in Rome, my mom had to take a taxi back to the airport and personally search through a mountain of bags. She found only her bag.  When they joined the ABD tour later that day, Marco worked tirelessly to help track down my son's bag. Meanwhile I did all I could do from the States to locate his bag too.  (There is no requirement that bags be scanned upon arrival/departure in Europe, as is required in the States.  The people at the Rome airport and Alitalia would say the bag was in Paris.  The people at Air France and in Paris would say the bag was in Rome.  You get the picture.)   His bag was finally delivered to him on their last night in Tuscany - 8 days (yes, eight) after their arrival in Rome!
> 
> Now after all of that, if his bag had been small enough to carry on for the return flight, he would have definitely carried it on.  Alas it was too big, so it had to be checked-in.  Can you guess what happened on their return trip from Venice - Paris - Minneapolis?  My mom's bag arrived no problem, but my son's bag did not!  So now starts round two of "where in the world is his luggage"?
> 
> We certainly learned our lesson!  Oh, and I'll add that they were flying Sky Priority class - which is supposed to ensure seamless  check-in, boarding, transfers and 'your bags come off first". Oh well!
> 
> I'll just finish by saying, the tour was so fabulously orchestrated that all the frustrations from the luggage being delayed were eclipsed by the wonderful experiences they were having on the tour.  And my son learned some great life skills along the way - he now knows how to do laundry in a hotel sink!  ; )



I'm sorry to hear of your bag problems. We were on the ABD Germany trip this past June and one family that flew through Paris had only received their luggage the second last day of the trip. I NEVER fly through Paris or London for far too many families we have traveled with never get their luggage or get it very late in the trip. Glad they had such a good time even with the problem.


----------



## LoveMickey

Hello,

Has anyone done this tour and arrived a day prior?  Where did you stay?  I saw a hotel "Hotel La Rovere" for a better price and it is just a block or so from the tour hotel.  Found this on Trip Advisor.

Thanks


----------



## Rapunzellover

Melissa-  solo adventurer, 5-25-15.  I'm new to the board, but I did ABD's London/Paris trip last July, and loved ABD.  

Add me to the roll call, sayhello?


----------



## mapsd

LoveMickey said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone done this tour and arrived a day prior?  Where did you stay?  I saw a hotel "Hotel La Rovere" for a better price and it is just a block or so from the tour hotel.  Found this on Trip Advisor.
> Thanks


We went a few days early & took the train to Sorrento to see Pompeii and the Amalfi Coast.

Several arrived a day early & stayed at the ABD hotel.
When they checked in, they were surprised to find that their room was free!
(I don't think it guaranteed, but there are more cases of it happening)


----------



## carpenta

mapsd said:


> We went a few days early & took the train to Sorrento to see Pompeii and the Amalfi Coast.
> 
> Several arrived a day early & stayed at the ABD hotel.
> When they checked in, they were surprised to find that their room was free!
> (I don't think it guaranteed, but there are more cases of it happening)



 The free rooms sound great. I guess ABD is seeing what their competition are offering and trying to match. We received a free 3 day cruise on DCL when we signed to tour Alaska. Love the extras.


----------



## LoveMickey

carpenta said:


> The free rooms sound great. I guess ABD is seeing what their competition are offering and trying to match. We received a free 3 day cruise on DCL when we signed to tour Alaska. Love the extras.



Wow  - we have not received any 'gifts' for our ABD.  Something would be nice.


----------



## Bobo912

mapsd said:


> We went a few days early & took the train to Sorrento to see Pompeii and the Amalfi Coast.
> 
> Several arrived a day early & stayed at the ABD hotel.
> When they checked in, they were surprised to find that their room was free!
> (I don't think it guaranteed, but there are more cases of it happening)



How many other occurrences of free rooms do you know of?  Do you know if the people who received the free room were DVC members?  They seem to be the only one receiving any special treatment these days.



> Wow - we have not received any 'gifts' for our ABD. Something would be nice.



Me neither.  When I booked a room through ABD it was double the price the hotel charged.  The free DCL cruise was a promotion though so that's a little different.  It was only available for certain itineraries and dates.  In 2011 we received a $300 gift card during a similar promotion.  That was when they had some dates that weren't selling well, which doesn't seem to be the case any longer.  I haven't seen any of those types of promotions in the last 3 years.


----------



## gosshaus

LoveMickey said:


> Hello,  Has anyone done this tour and arrived a day prior?  Where did you stay?  I saw a hotel "Hotel La Rovere" for a better price and it is just a block or so from the tour hotel.  Found this on Trip Advisor.  Thanks


  Hi.  My mother and son flew in four days/three nights  prior to their ABD tour in August 2014 and stayed at Hotel la Rovere.  We booked it through Booking.com so no payment was required until arriving. It was vey reasonably priced.  The hotel and staff were fantastic. My mom emailed them and arranged for private transportation from the airport (more $ than taxi, but convenient after long day of travel) When they were delayed at the airport she called the hotel and they happily contacted the driver to let him know (twice) that they were not yet ready to be picked up.  Their room was nice, more modern than I had anticipated from online pictures. The staff made great suggestions of places to eat within walking distance.  As posted above, my mom and sons bags were delayed several days and Michelangelo (the clerk at la Rovere) called numerous times to the airport and took careful notes of all conversations for my mom. He really went above and beyond. The Rovere is in close in proximity to Gran Melia (within three-four blocks), however this area is situated on a hill (you can't tell this by looking at google maps) and there is a set of very steep stairs between Rovere and Melia if you walk the most direct route.  (The most breathtaking views of Rome can also be seen from the top of these stairs too!) You can also access Melia from Rovere by an all-road route (going a bit north) which will take you into the Melia parking garage where you can then take their elevator.  (BTW - prior to the trip My mom asked if ABD could pick them up from Rovere and take them to Melia on the tour start day: they said no.).  As it turned out, they still didn't have any bags by the fourth day, so their transfer between hotels was easy!   I'll just add that they enjoyed their extra days in Italy.  They did the Angels and Demons tour in Rome the first full day and then went to Pompeii and Naples the next day.


----------



## LoveMickey

gosshaus said:


> Hi.  My mother and son flew in four days/three nights  prior to their ABD tour in August 2014 and stayed at Hotel la Rovere.  We booked it through Booking.com so no payment was required until arriving. It was vey reasonably priced.  The hotel and staff were fantastic. My mom emailed them and arranged for private transportation from the airport (more $ than taxi, but convenient after long day of travel) When they were delayed at the airport she called the hotel and they happily contacted the driver to let him know (twice) that they were not yet ready to be picked up.  Their room was nice, more modern than I had anticipated from online pictures. The staff made great suggestions of places to eat within walking distance.  As posted above, my mom and sons bags were delayed several days and Michelangelo (the clerk at la Rovere) called numerous times to the airport and took careful notes of all conversations for my mom. He really went above and beyond. The Rovere is in close in proximity to Gran Melia (within three-four blocks), however this area is situated on a hill (you can't tell this by looking at google maps) and there is a set of very steep stairs between Rovere and Melia if you walk the most direct route.  (The most breathtaking views of Rome can also be seen from the top of these stairs too!) You can also access Melia from Rovere by an all-road route (going a bit north) which will take you into the Melia parking garage where you can then take their elevator.  (BTW - prior to the trip My mom asked if ABD could pick them up from Rovere and take them to Melia on the tour start day: they said no.).  As it turned out, they still didn't have any bags by the fourth day, so their transfer between hotels was easy!   I'll just add that they enjoyed their extra days in Italy.  They did the Angels and Demons tour in Rome the first full day and then went to Pompeii and Naples the next day.



Thank you very much, that was exactly the type of information I was looking for.  I appreciate the time you took to respond.  Have a great day.


----------



## gosshaus

LoveMickey said:


> Thank you very much, that was exactly the type of information I was looking for.  I appreciate the time you took to respond.  Have a great day.



Happy to help! Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## LoveMickey

gosshaus said:


> Happy to help! Let me know if you have other questions!



I am concerned about the language.  Do most people speak English?


----------



## carpenta

LoveMickey said:


> I am concerned about the language.  Do most people speak English?



 I have traveled to Italy a number of times and many speak English. Most all in the business and restaurant business speak and give you English menus. Very easy to get around and the hotel will always get you a taxi if you need. I find Italy one of the easiest country to travel on your own. You'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## LoveMickey

carpenta said:


> I have traveled to Italy a number of times and many speak English. Most all in the business and restaurant business speak and give you English menus. Very easy to get around and the hotel will always get you a taxi if you need. I find Italy one of the easiest country to travel on your own. You'll have a wonderful time.



Thank you


----------



## sayhello

Rapunzellover said:


> Melissa-  solo adventurer, 5-25-15.  I'm new to the board, but I did ABD's London/Paris trip last July, and loved ABD.
> 
> Add me to the roll call, sayhello?


Done, Rapunzellover.  Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  

Sayhello


----------



## kristilew

I'm so pleased...got a letter from ABD today stating that, for the December trip, the hotel in Tuscany has been switched to the Bernini Palace smack in the middle of Florence.   

 This change is due to the countryside being not so pretty in the dead of winter.  I'm just happy that we will have more on-our-own time in Florence, especially on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day.  Hoping we can find a church service to attend, and also be able to see the beauty of the city when many are quietly at home.  Also, this makes our 4 pm time slot at the Uffizi very doable, as we will be staying only a 15 minute walk from there now!  (I did call and double check the itinerary, to make sure we were still ok with those tix.)

My countdown is under 60 days, with our predays in London.  Wheeeee!


----------



## sayhello

kristilew said:


> I'm so pleased...got a letter from ABD today stating that, for the December trip, the hotel in Tuscany has been switched to the Bernini Palace smack in the middle of Florence.
> 
> This change is due to the countryside being not so pretty in the dead of winter.  I'm just happy that we will have more on-our-own time in Florence, especially on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day.  Hoping we can find a church service to attend, and also be able to see the beauty of the city when many are quietly at home.  Also, this makes our 4 pm time slot at the Uffizi very doable, as we will be staying only a 15 minute walk from there now!  (I did call and double check the itinerary, to make sure we were still ok with those tix.)
> 
> My countdown is under 60 days, with our predays in London.  Wheeeee!


Oh, congrats!  That sounds wonderful!  From what I've heard, the road up & back to the Tuscany villa is treacherous in the *summer*.  I'd hate to think about winter time!  More time in Florence is a good thing!  

Sayhello


----------



## minnie4ever

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Italy with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Italy: Viva Italia ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Italy ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> Dec 21 - 29, 2014 - kristilew, DH, & DD (17)
> May 25 - Jun 2, 2015 - Rapunzellover
> Sep 3 - 11, 2015 - stacyz & husband (John)
> Sep 14 - 22, 2015 - Becky Rou (Becky) & Anthony
> Oct 11 - 20, 2015 - tracyv & husband
> Previous:
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 10 - 18, 2012 - Hermi, DH, DS (15) & DD (13)
> Jun 28 - Jul 6, 2012 - Jlou, DH, DS(16) & DD(12.99)
> Jul 9  17, 2012
> - mickeee & family, daughter (11) & son (21)
> - mapsd & family, 2 daughters (9 & 11)
> - GregThom, wife & 2 daughters (14 & 10)
> - Rmmc07 & DD (8)
> 
> Oct 7 - 15, 2012  - pandw & husband
> May 9 - 17, 2013
> - wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
> - AquamarineSteph & 'Better Half'
> 
> May 16 - 24, 2013 - Disneyfam24 (1 mom and ka (12m))
> Jun 30 - Jul 8, 2013 - chanibusti CVO Kim, DH Pradeep, DS7 Deven, DD6 Nora
> - Kez250 (Kerry), DH Stephen, DS Ben (11), DD Imogen (10 by the trip)
> Jul 28 - Aug 5, 2013 - flagfred, dh, dds (16) & (13)
> Aug 11 - 19, 2013
> - Skaminsk, wife, daughter (will be 7)
> - Lydsmom, with 8 yo daughter, husband
> 
> Aug 18 - 26, 2013 - cindy2494 (Cindy), DH Don, DD Jess (19) & DD Sabrina (13)
> April 18 - 26, 2014 - cancelled
> May 18 - 26, 2014 - OMD13 & DH
> May 26 - Jun 3, 2014
> - Dad (richflour) & daughter (9)
> - georgiagirl2, DH, DS (17) & DS (15)
> 
> Jun 5 - 13, 2014
> - mmhoover, husband & two children (10 & 11)
> - Eileenct, husband, daughter (10) & son (5)
> 
> Jun 8 - 16, 2014
> - pihanettie, DD (10) & DS (9)
> - kpnittany, husband & 2 sons (14 & 11)
> 
> Jun 19 - 27, 2014 - kanadar, sister & Dad
> Jun 22 - 30, 2014 - twentyco & daughter
> Jun 26 - Jul 1, 2014 - BSKE4fun, DH, DD (13) & DD (18)
> Jun 29 - Jul 7, 2014 - Curlygirlinsm, DH & DD (10)
> Jul 10 - 18, 2014
> - Heather (CrazyZeus1), hubby Jeff & son Reese (11)
> - Liz (MKTowerView) & Mom (Mari)
> 
> Jul 17 - 25, 2014 - Jenncram, DH, DS 12, DS 9 (almost 10)



Add me...I am going with Deb Willis on the Adults only Viva Italia Sept 3-11, 2015
This is also my first solo trip besides going to WDW by my lonesome!


----------



## sayhello

minnie4ever said:


> Add me...I am going with Deb Willis on the Adults only Viva Italia Sept 3-11, 2015
> This is also my first solo trip besides going to WDW by my lonesome!


Done!  Congrats on booking your first solo ABD.  You'll find ABD a great way to travel solo!

Sayhello


----------



## silmarg

I just booked the Jul30-Aug7 Italy Adventure w DreamsUnlimited.  Traveling will be me (Sil), my DW (Margaret Ann) and my 2DDs Lauren (15) and Rosie (13).  

This will be our 2nd ABD.  We did a DISexclusive Back Stage Magic in Feb 2014.

We will be celebrating Lauren's sweet 16 on this trip (in Venice)!


----------



## sayhello

silmarg said:


> I just booked the Jul30-Aug7 Italy Adventure w DreamsUnlimited.  Traveling will be me (Sil), my DW (Margaret Ann) and my 2DDs Lauren (15) and Rosie (13).
> 
> This will be our 2nd ABD.  We did a DISexclusive Back Stage Magic in Feb 2014.
> 
> We will be celebrating Lauren's sweet 16 on this trip (in Venice)!


I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.  Sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate a sweet 16!!!

Sayhello


----------



## fosterkittymom

I am new to this board, so forgive me if I don't have all of the abbreviations/lingo down.  I am booked on the July 2 - 10, 2015 Italy ABD with my husband, daughter (14), mother, stepfather, and aunt.  I have taken one other ABD trip to China in 2013.


----------



## sayhello

fosterkittymom said:


> I am new to this board, so forgive me if I don't have all of the abbreviations/lingo down.  I am booked on the July 2 - 10, 2015 Italy ABD with my husband, daughter (14), mother, stepfather, and aunt.  I have taken one other ABD trip to China in 2013.


Hi, fosterkittymom, and Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  So far, no other DISers are listed on that departure, but it's still a ways off.

Sayhello


----------



## silmarg

We are doing a ADB that starts on Thurs in the hopes of making the Wednesday Papal Audience the day before.  Anyone ever do this?  Any advice u can offer?


----------



## GAN

LoveMickey said:


> I am concerned about the language.  Do most people speak English?



It is true most people, especially in the larger cities speak English -that being said, it would be a good idea to learn some basic Italian(try the app DuoLingo -it's great).  Italians, and Europeans in general, appreciate a little effort -for this they will be more willing to assist.  In a city like Rome, most waiters will approach and just start speaking English -If you ask for them to speak Italian, they will and will coach you along.  Buonasera.


----------



## huntergreen10

Hello! My husband and I will be on the Italy ABD tour on Oct 5-13, 2015


----------



## sayhello

huntergreen10 said:


> Hello! My husband and I will be on the Italy ABD tour on Oct 5-13, 2015


Hi, huntergreen10!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread!

Sayhello


----------



## Tamsfrodo

So excited! This is my first time on the Disney ABD forum. We are signed up for our first ABD trip. My husband and my 10 year old are almost as excited as I am!


----------



## Rapunzellover

Tamsfrodo said:


> So excited! This is my first time on the Disney ABD forum. We are signed up for our first ABD trip. My husband and my 10 year old are almost as excited as I am!



Congrats! When will you be going?


----------



## sayhello

Tamsfrodo said:


> So excited! This is my first time on the Disney ABD forum. We are signed up for our first ABD trip. My husband and my 10 year old are almost as excited as I am!


Congrats!  If you let me know which departure you're on, I can add you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread!

Sayhello


----------



## minnie4ever

WOW! All of a suddent there is less than 6 months left before my September Viva Italia trip!!!!!
Just thought I would put that out there.


----------



## silmarg

I plan on spending some time in Rome before the ABD and I want to make sure I will not be doing anything duplicative w the ABD.  We're thinking about... St Giovanni Lateran, Scala Sanctus, Pantheon, Roman Forum, Borghese Gallery.

We also plan on going to to the Papal Audience on the day before the ABD.  If I wanted to climb the Duomo of St Peters, I should do it then?

Also, on an ABD that begins on a Thursday... and Sunday is a travel day to Florence... do folks have a recommendation for Catholic Mass on Saturday evening?  What time do folks re-group for the evening Vatican Museum tour?


----------



## carpenta

I know there are a few churches that do an English language mass in Rome. When we were in Rome there is a church located near the American Embassy that we got the address from the front desk at the hotel where we stayed. We went on a different tour group offered from another vendor so I can't help on the other questions. But you will have a wonderful time in Rome.


----------



## kristilew

silmarg said:


> I plan on spending some time in Rome before the ABD and I want to make sure I will not be doing anything duplicative w the ABD.  We're thinking about... St Giovanni Lateran, Scala Sanctus, Pantheon, Roman Forum, Borghese Gallery.
> 
> We also plan on going to to the Papal Audience on the day before the ABD.  If I wanted to climb the Duomo of St Peters, I should do it then?
> 
> Also, on an ABD that begins on a Thursday... and Sunday is a travel day to Florence... do folks have a recommendation for Catholic Mass on Saturday evening?  What time do folks re-group for the evening Vatican Museum tour?



We did the Pantheon and the Forum with the ABD, though not a lot of time in the Forum.  It was closing as we got there - Dusty was literally holding the turnstile for us.  I think closing is timed with dusk, so if you are not going in December, as we did, you will surely have more time there!

I believe we met at 7:30 for the evening Vatican tour.  It might have been 7.  Not late enough to eat before, I remember that!  We did have the entire afternoon and early evening on our own, so if there are earlier masses, you'd be fine.  

We did not climb anything at St. Peters, so yes, do that on your own.  If you are doing plenty of other stuff on your predays, it might make the most logistical sense to plan to go back and do that after the Castel Sant'Angelo, when you are let loose on your own.  This is the day you do the interior of St. Peter's and also the day you have your night tour. (Day 3, Let's Be Civilized)  That way you avoid lots of backtracking, and on your predays you could do more in-city stuff.

We really enjoyed the Capuchin Crypts, which I don't see on your list.  Well, maybe not "enjoyed" but we did find them fascinating and worth an hour!

This is a fabulous Adventure - you will love it!


----------



## Rapunzellover

You're getting me so excited, Kristilew, about doing this in May. Gonna be so fun!

PS-- planning a day trip to Pompeii and Vesuvius during one of my pre-days. Anyone done this?


----------



## silmarg

kristilew said:


> We did the Pantheon and the Forum with the ABD, though not a lot of time in the Forum.  It was closing as we got there - Dusty was literally holding the turnstile for us.  I think closing is timed with dusk, so if you are not going in December, as we did, you will surely have more time there!
> 
> I believe we met at 7:30 for the evening Vatican tour.  It might have been 7.  Not late enough to eat before, I remember that!  We did have the entire afternoon and early evening on our own, so if there are earlier masses, you'd be fine.
> 
> We did not climb anything at St. Peters, so yes, do that on your own.  If you are doing plenty of other stuff on your predays, it might make the most logistical sense to plan to go back and do that after the Castel Sant'Angelo, when you are let loose on your own.  This is the day you do the interior of St. Peter's and also the day you have your night tour. (Day 3, Let's Be Civilized)  That way you avoid lots of backtracking, and on your predays you could do more in-city stuff.
> 
> We really enjoyed the Capuchin Crypts, which I don't see on your list.  Well, maybe not "enjoyed" but we did find them fascinating and worth an hour!
> 
> This is a fabulous Adventure - you will love it!



Thx so much.  This is exactly what I was looking for.

So on day 3 we start at St Peters.... do Castel Sant'Angelo... then we are on our own until 7PM for the Vatican Museum tour... So that afternoon I could find a mass someplace, climb the dome. and grab a panini somewhere...  perfect.

Day 2 must be crazy busy.... Forum, Spanish Steps, Trevi Fountain, Pantheon and Colosseum.  Phew... I need a nap!

I may well do the Capuchin Crypts or some other things in central Rome on my pre-days... Thx!


----------



## silmarg

Rapunzellover said:


> You're getting me so excited, Kristilew, about doing this in May. Gonna be so fun!
> 
> PS-- planning a day trip to Pompeii and Vesuvius during one of my pre-days. Anyone done this?


Are you planning to do this on your own or w a guide (from Rome)?  While I haven't done it tied in w an ABD... I have been to Pompeii in the past.

It is possible doing this all via train... but dealing w the riff raff in Naples train station can leave something to be desired  ( think I can say riff raff since I am of Neopolitan decent).  I am spending several pre-days near Naples and I too plan to see Pompeii, Paestum and hopefully a little of Sorrento/Amafi.  But our plan is to rent a car while in southern Italy.


----------



## Rapunzellover

I was planning on using walksofitaly or darkrome for Pompeii, skipping the train. I have heard the Naples train is sketchy, so figured I'd skip it.


----------



## silmarg

Rapunzellover said:


> I was planning on using walksofitaly or darkrome for Pompeii, skipping the train. I have heard the Naples train is sketchy, so figured I'd skip it.


Probably not a bad idea. Centrale station in Naples is the pits. And the prices quoted by your two guides seem fair to me. Enjoy it!


----------



## Rapunzellover

I'm a solo female, so I have got to watch out for myself. Anyone know anything about the other train stations, such as Roma Termini and Venice S. Lucia, or Florence S. Maria Novella? Are they as bad?


----------



## silmarg

Rapunzellover said:


> I'm a solo female, so I have got to watch out for myself. Anyone know anything about the other train stations, such as Roma Termini and Venice S. Lucia, or Florence S. Maria Novella? Are they as bad?



As a broad generalization, in Italy the further north you are, the better the locals treat the tourists.  I would say the same holds true for the rail stations.  Naples generally worse than Rome.  Rome is worse than Florence or Venice...  

But I would feel fairly safe in Rome, Florence and Venice stations (as safe as say Penn Station in NY or Union Station in DC)


----------



## GAN

Rapunzellover said:


> I'm a solo female, so I have got to watch out for myself. Anyone know anything about the other train stations, such as Roma Termini and Venice S. Lucia, or Florence S. Maria Novella? Are they as bad?



Rome is SO busy ...thus mostly safe other than potential pickpockets.  Florence seemed very safe(during the day).  And I can't speak for Venice.


----------



## GAN

silmarg said:


> Thx so much.  This is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> So on day 3 we start at St Peters.... do Castel Sant'Angelo... then we are on our own until 7PM for the Vatican Museum tour... So that afternoon I could find a mass someplace, climb the dome. and grab a panini somewhere...  perfect.
> 
> Day 2 must be crazy busy.... Forum, Spanish Steps, Trevi Fountain, Pantheon and Colosseum.  Phew... I need a nap!
> 
> I may well do the Capuchin Crypts or some other things in central Rome on my pre-days... Thx!



My wife and I did the Vatican at night several years ago -we really enjoyed it.  Lower crowds means a much more relaxed pace.  I'm assuming you have transportation arranged after the Tour?  It can be tricky getting a cab from there at that time of night -depending on which night, I suppose.

Regarding a Mass, I would highly suggest it. While we aren't "highly" religious, we always try to catch a service when on vacation.  It's always been a great experience and it's nice to meet just "average" folk.  We were in London this fall and we're lucky enough to catch a service at Westminster -after, we got to chat a bit with John Hall, who  conducted the service for the marriage of William and Kate ...which we didn't realize until after we got back that night.  So you never know who you will meet!


----------



## kristilew

GAN said:


> My wife and I did the Vatican at night several years ago -we really enjoyed it.  Lower crowds means a much more relaxed pace.  I'm assuming you have transportation arranged after the Tour?  It can be tricky getting a cab from there at that time of night -depending on which night, I suppose.



GAN, they will not need to worry for one minute about transportation - that is the beauty of an ABD!  They will be delivered to the Vatican museum doors after it has closed, and just the ABD group will be  taken on a completely private tour through the museum to the Sistine Chapel, then back out.  The Disney bus will be waiting for them.  There will be no crowds and no worries!


----------



## GAN

kristilew said:


> GAN, they will not need to worry for one minute about transportation - that is the beauty of an ABD!  They will be delivered to the Vatican museum doors after it has closed, and just the ABD group will be  taken on a completely private tour through the museum to the Sistine Chapel, then back out.  The Disney bus will be waiting for them.  There will be no crowds and no worries!



That's the way I've always understood it, but for some reason when I read the message it sounded like they were on their own until they met at the Vatican Tour.  It will definitely be nice to have the whole museum to yourself!


----------



## Tamsfrodo

So excited! We have signed up for the Italy trip for my husband, myself, and our DS who is 10 years old. We arrive in Rome a day early, on July 5th, 2015! Anyone else going? This is our first ABD!


----------



## sayhello

Tamsfrodo said:


> So excited! We have signed up for the Italy trip for my husband, myself, and our DS who is 10 years old. We arrive in Rome a day early, on July 5th, 2015! Anyone else going? This is our first ABD!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum.  Congrats on booking your first ABD!  Be warned they are highly addictive, so it may not be your last!   

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  There aren't any other DISers listed for your date yet, but there's still a lot of time until July!  

Sayhello


----------



## Tamsfrodo

Rapunzellover said:


> Congrats! When will you be going?


We will arrive at the hotel on July 5th, and the adventure starts on the 6th.


----------



## Pinkflmngo

I am thrilled to say that my daughter and I are booked for the October (Ottobre, that is) 5-13 trip!!!  We booked last night and can hardly believe it.  It is not only our first ABD trip but also our first trip to Europe!!  This has been our dream for a long time and now we are really doing it.  The trip is to celebrate earning her MBA at the end of the summer.  

Hello to huntergreen10 and husband who I see are already booked.  FYI, as of last night there are 20 people including us.  They can take up to 44 people but the agent said not to worry at all about it being cancelled.  She said that this is a lot of people this early and they never get 44 people anyway.  I hope that is true. I have been so worried after reading the trip cancellation thread.

Buona giornata a tutti!!
Lynda (Champaign, IL) and Elena (my daughter who works at WDW)


----------



## sayhello

Pinkflmngo said:


> I am thrilled to say that my daughter and I are booked for the October (Ottobre, that is) 5-13 trip!!!  We booked last night and can hardly believe it.  It is not only our first ABD trip but also our first trip to Europe!!  This has been our dream for a long time and now we are really doing it.  The trip is to celebrate earning her MBA at the end of the summer.
> 
> Hello to huntergreen10 and husband who I see are already booked.  FYI, as of last night there are 20 people including us.  They can take up to 44 people but the agent said not to worry at all about it being cancelled.  She said that this is a lot of people this early and they never get 44 people anyway.  I hope that is true. I have been so worried after reading the trip cancellation thread.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti!!
> Lynda (Champaign, IL) and Elena (my daughter who works at WDW)


Congratulations!  ABD is a *FABULOUS* way to do a first trip to Europe!  I'm sure you & your daughter will love her celebration trip!

Sayhello


----------



## Tamsfrodo

Rapunzellover said:


> Congrats! When will you be going?


The trip is for July 6-1th. We are arriving on July 5th, however. Can't wait!


----------



## huntergreen10

Pinkflmngo said:


> Hello to huntergreen10 and husband who I see are already booked.  FYI, as of last night there are 20 people including us.  They can take up to 44 people but the agent said not to worry at all about it being cancelled.  She said that this is a lot of people this early and they never get 44 people anyway.  I hope that is true. I have been so worried after reading the trip cancellation thread.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti!!
> Lynda (Champaign, IL) and Elena (my daughter who works at WDW)



Hello! I look forward to meeting you. I can't wait for the trip. This will be our first time in Europe. I really hope it doesn't get cancelled either.  I would be heartbroken. Congrats on your daughter's graduation!!!  What a wonderful way to celebrate it.


----------



## richflour

We are on a trip that has only 14 (44 days out) ,and its going . So I doubt they will cancel  a trip with 20
Have fun (just a warning the first day is very busy , lots of walikng )


----------



## Teebee41

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Italy with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Italy: Viva Italia ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Italy ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> May 25 - Jun 2, 2015 - Rapunzellover
> Jul 2 - 10, 2015 - fosterkittymom, husband, daughter (14), mother, stepfather, & aunt.
> Jul 6 - 14, 2015 - Tamsfrodo, husband & DS (10)
> 
> Jul 30 - Aug 7, 2015 - silmarg (Sil), DW (Margaret Ann) & 2DDs Lauren (15) & Rosie (13).
> Sep 3 - 11, 2015
> - stacyz & husband (John)
> - minnie4ever
> 
> Sep 14 - 22, 2015 - Becky Rou (Becky) & Anthony
> Oct 5 - 13, 2015
> - huntergreen10 & husband
> - Pinkflmngo (Lynda) & daughter (Elena)
> 
> Previous:
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 10 - 18, 2012 - Hermi, DH, DS (15) & DD (13)
> Jun 28 - Jul 6, 2012 - Jlou, DH, DS(16) & DD(12.99)
> Jul 9  17, 2012
> - mickeee & family, daughter (11) & son (21)
> - mapsd & family, 2 daughters (9 & 11)
> - GregThom, wife & 2 daughters (14 & 10)
> - Rmmc07 & DD (8)
> 
> Oct 7 - 15, 2012  - pandw & husband
> May 9 - 17, 2013
> - wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
> - AquamarineSteph & 'Better Half'
> 
> May 16 - 24, 2013 - Disneyfam24 (1 mom and ka (12m))
> Jun 30 - Jul 8, 2013 - chanibusti CVO Kim, DH Pradeep, DS7 Deven, DD6 Nora
> - Kez250 (Kerry), DH Stephen, DS Ben (11), DD Imogen (10 by the trip)
> Jul 28 - Aug 5, 2013 - flagfred, dh, dds (16) & (13)
> Aug 11 - 19, 2013
> - Skaminsk, wife, daughter (will be 7)
> - Lydsmom, with 8 yo daughter, husband
> 
> Aug 18 - 26, 2013 - cindy2494 (Cindy), DH Don, DD Jess (19) & DD Sabrina (13)
> April 18 - 26, 2014 - cancelled
> May 18 - 26, 2014 - OMD13 & DH
> May 26 - Jun 3, 2014
> - Dad (richflour) & daughter (9)
> - georgiagirl2, DH, DS (17) & DS (15)
> 
> Jun 5 - 13, 2014
> - mmhoover, husband & two children (10 & 11)
> - Eileenct, husband, daughter (10) & son (5)
> 
> Jun 8 - 16, 2014
> - pihanettie, DD (10) & DS (9)
> - kpnittany, husband & 2 sons (14 & 11)
> 
> Jun 19 - 27, 2014 - kanadar, sister & Dad
> Jun 22 - 30, 2014 - twentyco & daughter
> Jun 26 - Jul 1, 2014 - BSKE4fun, DH, DD (13) & DD (18)
> Jun 29 - Jul 7, 2014 - Curlygirlinsm, DH & DD (10)
> Jul 10 - 18, 2014
> - Heather (CrazyZeus1), hubby Jeff & son Reese (11)
> - Liz (MKTowerView) & Mom (Mari)
> 
> Jul 17 - 25, 2014 - Jenncram, DH, DS 12, DS 9 (almost 10)
> Oct 11 - 20, 2014 - tracyv & husband
> Dec 21 - 29, 2014 - kristilew, DH, & DD (17)


Teebee41 DW 3DD (13, 9 & 7) and DS (13) July 23-July31


----------



## sayhello

Teebee41 said:


> Teebee41 DW 3DD (13, 9 & 7) and DS (13) July 23-July31


I've added you to the Roll Call!

Sayhello


----------



## Diane0977

Teebee41 said:


> Teebee41 DW 3DD (13, 9 & 7) and DS (13) July 23-July31



Teebee41, we're on the same adventure! And I'm really excited because we have 7 and 9 year old daughters going as well; I was worried that they would be much younger than all of the other kids. Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

Diane0977 said:


> Teebee41, we're on the same adventure! And I'm really excited because we have 7 and 9 year old daughters going as well; I was worried that they would be much younger than all of the other kids. Can't wait!


Would you like to be added to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread?  If so, let me know the makeup of your traveling party.

Sayhello


----------



## Diane0977

That would be great! Myself (Diane, age 37), husband Shawn age 40, and two daughters ages 7 and 9. 

Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

Diane0977 said:


> That would be great! Myself (Diane, age 37), husband Shawn age 40, and two daughters ages 7 and 9.
> 
> Thanks!


Done!

Sayhello


----------



## Teebee41

Diane0977 said:


> Teebee41, we're on the same adventure! And I'm really excited because we have 7 and 9 year old daughters going as well; I was worried that they would be much younger than all of the other kids. Can't wait!


How cool is this?!?  we'll see you soon


----------



## calypso726

Wow! No one has posted on this thread in nearly a year! Sayhello, please add me and DH to the roll call. We depart on August 18, 2017. Thanks!


----------



## huntergreen10

calypso726 said:


> Wow! No one has posted on this thread in nearly a year! Sayhello, please add me and DH to the roll call. We depart on August 18, 2017. Thanks!



You are going to have the BEST time ever!!! I went on this trip in October and it was the best vacation ever, so far! Wear very comfortable shoes because you will be doing a lot of walking. According to the iPhone calculations, we walked about 42 miles that trip... which is a good thing because you will be eating A LOT of delicious food. In Rome, check out the Frigidarium for gelato. It's within a reasonable walking distance to the Gran Melia Hotel.


----------



## calypso726

huntergreen10 said:


> You are going to have the BEST time ever!!! I went on this trip in October and it was the best vacation ever, so far! Wear very comfortable shoes because you will be doing a lot of walking. According to the iPhone calculations, we walked about 42 miles that trip... which is a good thing because you will be eating A LOT of delicious food. In Rome, check out the Frigidarium for gelato. It's within a reasonable walking distance to the Gran Melia Hotel.



Thanks for the advice! We are looking forward to the trip!


----------



## kris10399

We will be on the 6/20/17 trip.  Myself (Kris), DH (Rik), DD 13 (at the time of the trip) and DS 9.


----------



## silmarg

its a great itinerary.  i am sure there will be plenty of kids...


----------



## raptor

kris10399 said:


> We will be on the 6/20/17 trip.  Myself (Kris), DH (Rik), DD 13 (at the time of the trip) and DS 9.



Just booked 6/23/17... Myself (Dave), DW (Lisa), DD 13, and DS 9!  Our kids are the same age... too bad our departure dates are only a few days apart!


----------



## Dreamer Kevin

Allison and I will be on the June 29-Jul 8, 2016 trip. We did BSM last fall and this is our first trip together outside of North America. The videos and trip reports have us ready to go, like, now!


----------



## luckylady131

Hello!  I haven't booked this ABD trip yet, but will very soon!  I am trying to figure out which dates would be best to go.  Any BTDT experienced folks might be able to help me out.  We want to book for the 2017 year - and my kids will be 7 and 11 then. Looking at the school calendar, it looks like May 23-30 would work (they have the 25 &26th off, so would miss less days) or July 14-21 (they get out of school July 17th).  It would save a couple of thousand dollars doing the May trip.  But I worry that there will be NO other kids going then (because of school!).  I also would preferably not like to go in August because - HEAT!!  We moved to the Netherlands, and know that they don't do A/C here in Europe that much, so I don't want to do the hottest part of the summer if it's avoidable.


----------



## sayhello

luckylady131 said:


> Hello!  I haven't booked this ABD trip yet, but will very soon!  I am trying to figure out which dates would be best to go.  Any BTDT experienced folks might be able to help me out.  We want to book for the 2017 year - and my kids will be 7 and 11 then. Looking at the school calendar, it looks like May 23-30 would work (they have the 25 &26th off, so would miss less days) or July 14-21 (they get out of school July 17th).  It would save a couple of thousand dollars doing the May trip.  But I worry that there will be NO other kids going then (because of school!).  I also would preferably not like to go in August because - HEAT!!  We moved to the Netherlands, and know that they don't do A/C here in Europe that much, so I don't want to do the hottest part of the summer if it's avoidable.


BTDT?

Sayhello


----------



## luckylady131

sayhello said:


> BTDT?
> 
> Sayhello



Been There Done That


----------



## sayhello

luckylady131 said:


> Been There Done That


Ah!

Sayhello


----------



## Rapunzellover

Luckylady-- all the ABD hotels have air.


----------



## luckylady131

Rapunzellover said:


> Luckylady-- all the ABD hotels have air.



Good to know, and thank you!  Still thinking we will go the last week of May.  Will have to talk to the school next week when we return from Holiday break.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Luckylady-- I went last week of May as well, and let me tell you: still warm and humid. You won't toally escape the heat, FYI.


----------



## luckylady131

Rapunzellover said:


> Luckylady-- I went last week of May as well, and let me tell you: still warm and humid. You won't toally escape the heat, FYI.



Thanks!  I know it will be warm, but it won't be July or August heat (hopefully).  Still mulling it over.  I can save $2,000 by going in May, which is a great motivator!


----------



## Tayber90

DH and I are on the 9/15-9/23/16 adults only trip! We cannot wait!!!


----------



## silmarg

it was hot in August.. but still a great trip.  We had 50% kids.

I did do one other ABD (Back Stage Magic) and my kids were the only kids.  And they love it - they were really treated regally by the ABD guides.  

I would opt for the save $2000.


----------



## Kgordonjazz

Myself, my husband and 16 year old son have booked the Italy adventure June 29-July 9. We are coming from Carlsbad California. Anyone else on this adventure?


----------



## luckylady131

Kgordonjazz said:


> Myself, my husband and 16 year old son have booked the Italy adventure June 29-July 9. We are coming from Carlsbad California. Anyone else on this adventure?



Have fun!  I went ahead and booked the May 23-30 timeframe.  Would love to share experiences when you get back!


----------



## CeCe50

Looking forward to June 25, 2016 departure with our 12 yr old granddaughter.


----------



## Controller

Just found this website.  Signed up for 08/18/17 trip.

There is a lot of information here.


----------



## GAN

luckylady131 said:


> Have fun!  I went ahead and booked the May 23-30 timeframe.  Would love to share experiences when you get back!



I've been in May, it's a wonderful time of year to visit!


----------



## calypso726

We are on August 18, 2017 trip and just got our flights booked! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Tayber90

We are leaving a week from Wednesday!!! It is so close. Cannot wait!!  Any tips from those that have recently been on the trip?


----------



## Rapunzellover

Tayber90- comfortable shoes.  Sunscreen.  Also, you will need to cover shoulders and knees at the Vatican, so be prepared.


----------



## carpenta

...........A refillable water bottle(s). Besides the wine, the water that comes out of the communal city square water fountains ( for drinking NOT the display fountains lol) is quite good. Hard to find bottled water sometimes when you are on your own.


----------



## Controller

Calypso726 - did you use points to get your airplane tickets?   If so, how many points did you use?  I am still working on which credit cards to get, points, and airline to use. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tayber90

Rapunzellover said:


> Tayber90- comfortable shoes.  Sunscreen.  Also, you will need to cover shoulders and knees at the Vatican, so be prepared.



Thank you! Already have my Rome outfits picked out! 



carpenta said:


> ...........A refillable water bottle(s). Besides the wine, the water that comes out of the communal city square water fountains ( for drinking NOT the display fountains lol) is quite good. Hard to find bottled water sometimes when you are on your own.



That is really good advice! I wouldn't have thought to do that and I do go through a lot of water in a day!


----------



## Rapunzellover

Yeah, ABD provides water. But not when you are on your own. And water can be expensive! One place in St Mark's square charged me 8 euros for a bottle!!!


----------



## Tayber90

Rapunzellover said:


> Yeah, ABD provides water. But not when you are on your own. And water can be expensive! One place in St Mark's square charged me 8 euros for a bottle!!!



At that cost you might as well just buy wine! It's way less expensive!


----------



## calypso726

Controller said:


> Calypso726 - did you use points to get your airplane tickets?   If so, how many points did you use?  I am still working on which credit cards to get, points, and airline to use.
> 
> Thanks.



I did! We used British Airways points and the companion pass we earned for making the required spending on the card. I had DH apply for the BA card again last year when they were offering 100,000 miles. It was $30K spend to get the companion pass but we managed it through manufactured spending and 4 Bluebird accounts shut down LOL   Since we were using the companion pass only one of us had to use points but we did have to pay the dreaded taxes and fees for both. First class from MIA-LHR and business from LHR-FCO since it is a 2 cabin plane and has no first class cabin was 115,000.  VCE-LHR in business (2 cabin plane), LHR-MIA in first was also 115,000. My mom is also going with us and I got her tickets in business and those were 90,000 miles. BA charges an arm and a leg in taxes and fees when you connect through London. So it's like paying for your flights at a cost that is still less than an economy ticket but using your points to fly up front. We had 2 years to use the companion pass and and I figured our next ABD in 2018 would be to China so BA would not be the airline we'd be using. Therefore, we made use of it this year. 

Alitalia flies to Rome from many places and they are in the Sky team alliance so they partner with Delta. Amex membership reward points transfer to Delta. Korean Air is also Sky Team and Chase Ultimate Reward points transfer to Korean.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> I did! We used British Airways points and the companion pass we earned for making the required spending on the card. I had DH apply for the BA card again last year when they were offering 100,000 miles. It was $30K spend to get the companion pass but we managed it through manufactured spending and 4 Bluebird accounts shut down LOL   Since we were using the companion pass only one of us had to use points but we did have to pay the dreaded taxes and fees for both. First class from MIA-LHR and business from LHR-FCO since it is a 2 cabin plane and has no first class cabin was 115,000.  VCE-LHR in business (2 cabin plane), LHR-MIA in first was also 115,000. My mom is also going with us and I got her tickets in business and those were 90,000 miles. BA charges an arm and a leg in taxes and fees when you connect through London. So it's like paying for your flights at a cost that is still less than an economy ticket but using your points to fly up front. We had 2 years to use the companion pass and and I figured our next ABD in 2018 would be to China so BA would not be the airline we'd be using. Therefore, we made use of it this year.
> 
> Alitalia flies to Rome from many places and they are in the Sky team alliance so they partner with Delta. Amex membership reward points transfer to Delta. Korean Air is also Sky Team and Chase Ultimate Reward points transfer to Korean.


What does "manufactured spending and 4 Bluebird accounts shut down" mean?

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

You used to be able to get an AMEX Bluebird card and load it with Gift Cards you could purchase at Walmart. You would use your credit card of choice to get the points with the purchase of the gift cards. The monthly max was $5000. Then, you would set up the Bluebird card to pay your bills and just pay off your credit card bill. 

So, you get the 5,000 points and never pay anything except for the service fee on the gift cards ($4.95 or $5.95 per gift card. But, you find the Visa's that you can load up to $500 on to cut down on the service fee expense). 

Voila...manufactured spending. You get all the miles and spend very little. The problem is they have all caught onto the scheme and they shut them down. It is much more difficult to manufacture spending now.


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> What does "manufactured spending and 4 Bluebird accounts shut down" mean?
> 
> Sayhello



What @tgeorge said  There are people who do this to manufacture points earning without spending much in out of pocket. We've done it to make a bonus spending requirement for a credit card like when AA had the 100,000 miles after spending $10,000 in 3 months. DH and I each did that one twice. The last time was to hit the $30,000 spending requirement for the BA companion pass. We still do some manufactures spending, when there is an opportunity to do if for $0 out of pocket but not anywhere near that volume. 



tgeorge said:


> You used to be able to get an AMEX Bluebird card and load it with Gift Cards you could purchase at Walmart. You would use your credit card of choice to get the points with the purchase of the gift cards. The monthly max was $5000. Then, you would set up the Bluebird card to pay your bills and just pay off your credit card bill.
> 
> So, you get the 5,000 points and never pay anything except for the service fee on the gift cards ($4.95 or $5.95 per gift card. But, you find the Visa's that you can load up to $500 on to cut down on the service fee expense).
> 
> Voila...manufactured spending. You get all the miles and spend very little. The problem is they have all caught onto the scheme and they shut them down. It is much more difficult to manufacture spending now.



Yup it sure is more difficult now. I still have a few more family members I can hit up to open Bluebird accounts but I will save those for a rainy day.  If you have an Ink+ card and pick up the gift cards at an office supply store you'd get 5x points which resulted in 25,000 miles for the cost of the gift card service fee. I still do that but I'm usually picking up Disney gift cards for 5x points, loading them to the Disney Vacation Savings account and paying for our Adventures by Disney trip through there since we get a $20 gift card for every $1,000 we pay out of the account. Paying for the Italy trip this way will earn us nearly 50,000 airline miles and we will get back $180 in Disney gift cards.


----------



## tgeorge

Yeah, just got my Ink Card thanks to your recommendation. I never realized they were 5x points. I'm not sure why I never knew that,but thanks so much for the info! Hahaha, save the other family members for an absolute need. Sounds like a great plan. I've considered trying to upgrade my Chase Sapphire to the new Chase Sapphire Reserve. 100,00 bonus points after 4k in spending in first three months. Not sure if they'll let me. You know how Chase has gotten with their cards lately. But, for 100,000 points, it can't hurt to check into it


----------



## calypso726

tgeorge said:


> Yeah, just got my Ink Card thanks to your recommendation. I never realized they were 5x points. I'm not sure why I never knew that,but thanks so much for the info! Hahaha, save the other family members for an absolute need. Sounds like a great plan. I've considered trying to upgrade my Chase Sapphire to the new Chase Sapphire Reserve. 100,00 bonus points after 4k in spending in first three months. Not sure if they'll let me. You know how Chase has gotten with their cards lately. But, for 100,000 points, it can't hurt to check into it



All office supply purchases will get you 5x on the Ink+. This is why we buy our Disney gift cards and other store gift cards that we need like Whole Foods at Staples or Office Depot, so we can get 5x on as much as we can. 

To get the 100k bonus you would have to apply for the card. They won't do it for a product change. So long as you have less than 5 open new credit cards from any bank or store in the last 24 months you will not get an instant denial. I am at 10/24 and won't be able to get the card until next August. The other option is to go into a Chase branch in person and ask if you have any pre-approved offers. There are lots of data points from others where this worked when they were over 5/24. 

Glad you got the Ink+! I am always happy to offer suggestions on saving money or  earning miles when paying for an Adventures by Disney vacation.


----------



## acndis

calypso726 said:


> All office supply purchases will get you 5x on the Ink+. This is why we buy our Disney gift cards and other store gift cards that we need like Whole Foods at Staples or Office Depot, so we can get 5x on as much as we can.
> 
> To get the 100k bonus you would have to apply for the card. They won't do it for a product change. So long as you have less than 5 open new credit cards from any bank or store in the last 24 months you will not get an instant denial. I am at 10/24 and won't be able to get the card until next August. The other option is to go into a Chase branch in person and ask if you have any pre-approved offers. There are lots of data points from others where this worked when they were over 5/24.
> 
> Glad you got the Ink+! I am always happy to offer suggestions on saving money or  earning miles when paying for an Adventures by Disney vacation.


We just got the Reserve (w/eligible bonus) but we had to call and move our credit limits around.  We have a ton of Chase cards!  I just charged $500 towards my Alaska ABD to make sure I can get the $300 travel credit.  (I am pretty sure it will qualify but you never know).  I'll let you know how it comes out.  Even w/o the Bonus (which is INCREDIBLE), the Chase Reserve is a great deal.  I have been focusing on Citi Cards (AT&T, Prestige because of 3x points on online purchases) but now am probably switching back to primarily Ultimate Rewards.


----------



## tgeorge

Yeah, I have less than 5 new. The only cards I've gotten recently are the AMEX Platinum and the Ink. I do have a Hilton Citibank, Chase Sapphire and two others from Chase (both United). But, the Reserve Card has a lot of added benefits and I could see that as one that I keep and use regularly. Thanks @acndis for the info on your experience.  Maybe moving some of the credit limit from the United Cards (or getting rid of the Explorer card may be an option)@calypso726 anytime I can save money on travel, I'm all over it! Thanks again

And...now back to Italy Another place on my list......


----------



## luckylady131

Does anyone know if there are any Facebook groups for the May 23-30 2017 Italy ABD?  Is anyone here going on that date?


----------



## AndreaJ

Anyone going on the Adults Only Italy trip May 9th - 16th, 2017? My husband and I are going with our 2 kids, ages 22 & 25!


----------



## OKW Lover

luckylady131 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Facebook groups for the May 23-30 2017 Italy ABD?  Is anyone here going on that date?


The DIS doesn't allow posting links to FB groups so you're not likely to get a response to this question.


----------



## luckylady131

OKW Lover said:


> The DIS doesn't allow posting links to FB groups so you're not likely to get a response to this question.



Don't need a link.  Just a name of a group if there is one.  If there's a private group, I wouldnt be able to search for it on FB.  Hadn't found one yet, so just thought I would ask.


----------



## SingingMom

AndreaJ said:


> Anyone going on the Adults Only Italy trip May 9th - 16th, 2017? My husband and I are going with our 2 kids, ages 22 & 25!


Thinking about this ABD with DH & DD, who is 23!


----------



## hjaustin

AndreaJ said:


> Anyone going on the Adults Only Italy trip May 9th - 16th, 2017? My husband and I are going with our 2 kids, ages 22 & 25!



My Husband and I will be joining you all. We are really excited. We have never done ABD. Have you?


----------



## SingingMom

Enjoy!   We decided on Spain Adult Only this May.  Will try for Italy NEXT year!


----------



## SeaPic

Down to the final payment on the August 4th trip! I'm trying to figure out if I can spare a few days ahead of time for DLP. How risky is it to fly from Paris to Rome on the first day of the trip? The itinerary suggests the Vatican evening visit can happen on this first day. Thanks!


----------



## AndreaJ

hjaustin said:


> My Husband and I will be joining you all. We are really excited. We have never done ABD. Have you?


Yes! We went to Ireland in 2008.  Best trip ever!!  We still keep in touch with some of the adventurers on that trip!


----------



## jane01jp

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Italy with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Italy: Viva Italia ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Italy ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Previous:
> 
> Jun 10 - 18, 2012 - Hermi, DH, DS (15) & DD (13)
> Jun 28 - Jul 6, 2012 - Jlou, DH, DS(16) & DD(12.99)
> Jul 9  17, 2012
> - mickeee & family, daughter (11) & son (21)
> - mapsd & family, 2 daughters (9 & 11)
> - GregThom, wife & 2 daughters (14 & 10)
> - Rmmc07 & DD (8)
> 
> Oct 7 - 15, 2012  - pandw & husband
> May 9 - 17, 2013
> - wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
> - AquamarineSteph & 'Better Half'
> 
> May 16 - 24, 2013 - Disneyfam24 (1 mom and ka (12m))
> Jun 30 - Jul 8, 2013 - chanibusti CVO Kim, DH Pradeep, DS7 Deven, DD6 Nora
> - Kez250 (Kerry), DH Stephen, DS Ben (11), DD Imogen (10 by the trip)
> Jul 28 - Aug 5, 2013 - flagfred, dh, dds (16) & (13)
> Aug 11 - 19, 2013
> - Skaminsk, wife, daughter (will be 7)
> - Lydsmom, with 8 yo daughter, husband
> 
> Aug 18 - 26, 2013 - cindy2494 (Cindy), DH Don, DD Jess (19) & DD Sabrina (13)
> April 18 - 26, 2014 - cancelled
> May 18 - 26, 2014 - OMD13 & DH
> May 26 - Jun 3, 2014
> - Dad (richflour) & daughter (9)
> - georgiagirl2, DH, DS (17) & DS (15)
> 
> Jun 5 - 13, 2014
> - mmhoover, husband & two children (10 & 11)
> - Eileenct, husband, daughter (10) & son (5)
> 
> Jun 8 - 16, 2014
> - pihanettie, DD (10) & DS (9)
> - kpnittany, husband & 2 sons (14 & 11)
> 
> Jun 19 - 27, 2014 - kanadar, sister & Dad
> Jun 22 - 30, 2014 - twentyco & daughter
> Jun 26 - Jul 1, 2014 - BSKE4fun, DH, DD (13) & DD (18)
> Jun 29 - Jul 7, 2014 - Curlygirlinsm, DH & DD (10)
> Jul 10 - 18, 2014
> - Heather (CrazyZeus1), hubby Jeff & son Reese (11)
> - Liz (MKTowerView) & Mom (Mari)
> 
> Jul 17 - 25, 2014 - Jenncram, DH, DS 12, DS 9 (almost 10)
> Oct 11 - 20, 2014 - tracyv & husband
> Dec 21 - 29, 2014 - kristilew, DH, & DD (17)
> May 25 - Jun 2, 2015 - Rapunzellover
> Jul 2 - 10, 2015 - fosterkittymom, husband, daughter (14), mother, stepfather, & aunt.
> Jul 6 - 14, 2015 - Tamsfrodo, husband & DS (10)
> Jul 23 - 31, 2015
> - Teebee41, DW, 3 DDs (13, 9 & 7) & DS (13)
> - Diane0977 (Diane, 37), husband Shawn (40), & 2 daughters (7 & 9)
> 
> Jul 30 - Aug 7, 2015 - silmarg (Sil), DW (Margaret Ann) & 2 DDs Lauren (15) & Rosie (13).
> Sep 3 - 11, 2015
> - stacyz & husband (John)
> - minnie4ever
> 
> Sep 14 - 22, 2015 - Becky Rou (Becky) & Anthony
> Oct 5 - 13, 2015
> - huntergreen10 & husband
> - Pinkflmngo (Lynda) & daughter (Elena)





Is there an existing roll call for the July 4, 2017 ABD Italy trip? If not, I would like to start one.


----------



## sayhello

jane01jp said:


> Is there an existing roll call for the July 4, 2017 ABD Italy trip? If not, I would like to start one.


There usually aren't enough people who post here on a particular departure for a separate thread, that's why I created the Meets threads, so there was a place where people could "meet up" & discuss the trips.  But you should feel free to start whatever thread you'd like to.  I'm no longer the Mod here, so no-one is maintaining the roll calls.

Sayhello


----------



## Dawn Fabricatore

my family is going to italy June 2 to 9, 2017  anyone else?


----------



## luckylady131

Getting excited!  Heading out Friday to fly into Naples.  Will spend Sat-Tues checking out the Amalfi Coast and staying in Sorrento.  Then on Tuesday we head up to Rome to catch up with our Italy ABD!!  Woot-Woot!!  

If anyone has done the Amalfi Coast on their own (before hand or afterwards) - can I ask what tours you did?  We have a 7 and 11 year old, so would need to be family friendly.  But we love doing tours wherever we go, and every single tour I look up all have great reviews, so not sure which way to go!  Hahaha


----------



## floridadream

Anyone else going on the Aug 1st trip??


----------



## SeaPic

floridadream said:


> Anyone else going on the Aug 1st trip??



We are right behind you on the fourth! Have a great time.


----------



## floridadream

SeaPic said:


> We are right behind you on the fourth! Have a great time.


Thank you- you too!!!


----------



## calypso726

We are on the August 18th trip. Can't wait!


----------



## Tayber90

I hope all of you traveling to Italy this year have the BEST time. We had a GREAT adults-only experience last fall. Our guides Robin and Marco were fantastic!  The family farm we visited in Tuscany was probably one of my favorite experiences, but being in the Vatican with just 20-25 other people was also an AMAZING experience! Everywhere you go is absolutely breathtaking and of course, there's plenty of magic along the way! 

Safe to say DH and I can't wait for a 2nd ABD trip. We just have to decide where to next! 

Enjoy!


----------



## jackienut

June 2018 will be the 2nd Viva Italia for my DH and I; but, the 1st for us with our children and grandchildren!   June 22-29, 2018 with pre and post nights!


----------



## WDWmom08

I hope someone writes a trip report soon.


----------



## SeaPic

Can anyone who has been on the trip recently share their experience on the first day? We are flying in from Paris in the am and it looks like there may be some activities other than the welcome dinner. Thanks!


----------



## floridadream

SeaPic said:


> Can anyone who has been on the trip recently share their experience on the first day? We are flying in from Paris in the am and it looks like there may be some activities other than the welcome dinner. Thanks!


I'm wondering this too.  We're flying in that morning and we didn't plan on anything but the welcome dinner.  Now I'm definitely regretting not booking a pre-day!


----------



## Tayber90

SeaPic said:


> Can anyone who has been on the trip recently share their experience on the first day? We are flying in from Paris in the am and it looks like there may be some activities other than the welcome dinner. Thanks!





floridadream said:


> I'm wondering this too.  We're flying in that morning and we didn't plan on anything but the welcome dinner.  Now I'm definitely regretting not booking a pre-day!



We were there in September for the adults only trip. Our first day we flew in direct from Detroit and landed around 9am in Rome. We didn't have anything until the welcome dinner. Our guides, Robin and Marco, were in the lobby and were offering suggestions of places to go and things to do on your own before the welcome dinner.

I guess I don't know if the itinerary has changed over the last few months, but I think they allow time for guests to arrive on Day 1. I know several of our fellow travelers arrived later in the day from various places. Day 2 is really the start of the activities, Day 1 was really just a bonus on-your-own day. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## SeaPic

Tayber90 said:


> We were there in September for the adults only trip. Our first day we flew in direct from Detroit and landed around 9am in Rome. We didn't have anything until the welcome dinner. Our guides, Robin and Marco, were in the lobby and were offering suggestions of places to go and things to do on your own before the welcome dinner.
> 
> I guess I don't know if the itinerary has changed over the last few months, but I think they allow time for guests to arrive on Day 1. I know several of our fellow travelers arrived later in the day from various places. Day 2 is really the start of the activities, Day 1 was really just a bonus on-your-own day.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks. The website makes it sound like the Colosseum tour and Dinner are on the first day. Then the Forum is on your own that day or another. I totally get the Vatican and St. Peter's can be juggled around depending.

Like floridadream I was regretting not doing a preday.


----------



## sayhello

SeaPic said:


> Thanks. The website makes it sound like the Colosseum tour and Dinner are on the first day. Then the Forum is on your own that day or another. I totally get the Vatican and St. Peter's can be juggled around depending.
> 
> Like floridadream I was regretting not doing a preday.


I looked at the itinerary, and it definitely indicates that the Colosseum tour and the Forum tour are on your arrival day, but you can choose to do the Forum visit on your OYO time if you prefer.  Which makes it sound like, unless they have to re-order things for some reason, you may miss out on the Colosseum tour if you arrive on Day 1.  I would definitely call ABD to verify this, but that's definitely what's on the itinerary.

Sayhello


----------



## sportel

sayhello said:


> I looked at the itinerary, and it definitely indicates that the Colosseum tour and the Forum tour are on your arrival day, but you can choose to do the Forum visit on your OYO time if you prefer.  Which makes it sound like, unless they have to re-order things for some reason, you may miss out on the Colosseum tour if you arrive on Day 1.  I would definitely call ABD to verify this, but that's definitely what's on the itinerary.
> 
> Sayhello


I was worried as we fly in the morning of day 1 ... I called ABD and the vacationista I spoke with said that we will be doing the Colosseum tour before the welcome dinner (at 3:00 or so).


----------



## WDWmom08

sportel said:


> I was worried as we fly in the morning of day 1 ... I called ABD and the vacationista I spoke with said that we will be doing the Colosseum tour before the welcome dinner (at 3:00 or so).



So if you want to do the Forum do you have to do it OYO?


----------



## floridadream

sportel said:


> I was worried as we fly in the morning of day 1 ... I called ABD and the vacationista I spoke with said that we will be doing the Colosseum tour before the welcome dinner (at 3:00 or so).


My mom called as well and they said they had a "surprise" for us upon arrival.  When she pushed to see what it was, they said we're doing the colosseum the first day.  Not quite the surprise we were hoping for- as this is a pretty big change for the day 1 itinerary.  I'm sure we're not the only ones who will be arriving that morning...


----------



## sayhello

floridadream said:


> My mom called as well and they said they had a "surprise" for us upon arrival.  When she pushed to see what it was, they said we're doing the colosseum the first day.  Not quite the surprise we were hoping for- as this is a pretty big change for the day 1 itinerary.  I'm sure we're not the only ones who will be arriving that morning...


That's a great surprise for the people who arrived the day before, but those of you arriving that day are going to be exhausted.  While I do like getting out and walking around to help with jetlag that first day, I'm not sure a formal tour is the best way.  

I wonder if they re-arranged the itinerary, then found they'd arranged themselves out of time to see the Colosseum.  I would NOT be happy if I was either arriving that day, or had already made other arrangements.

So are these changes happening for 2017 departures?

Sayhello


----------



## WDWmom08

The website lists TOUR THE COLOSSEUM as the activity on Day 1 before the welcome reception. The 2018 lists TOUR THE COLOSSEUM and PRIVATELY GUIDED TOUR OF THE ROMAN FORUM* both on Day 1 before the welcome reception. The asterisk notes Guests may choose to visit the Roman Forum either on Day 1 or Day 2 On Your Own time.


----------



## jackienut

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Italy with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Italy: Viva Italia ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Italy ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:




sayhello, will you add us to the Viva Italia roll call?  June 22-29, 2018.
jackienut & DH;  DS & wife -10 yo grandson; DD & husband - 2 granddtrs (18 &16) . Celebrating 2 anniversaries and 2 birthdays in Italy


----------



## sayhello

jackienut said:


> sayhello, will you add us to the Viva Italia roll call?  June 22-29, 2018.
> jackienut & DH;  DS & wife -10 yo grandson; DD & husband - 2 granddtrs (18 &16) . Celebrating 2 anniversaries and 2 birthdays in Italy


I'm sorry, but I'm no longer the mod for this Forum, and no-one is maintaining the Roll Calls.

Sayhello


----------



## jackienut

sayhello said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm no longer the mod for this Forum, and no-one is maintaining the Roll Calls.
> 
> Sayhello



OK, thank you.


----------



## calypso726

WDWmom08 said:


> I hope someone writes a trip report soon.



I will be writing one up while we are on the trip in August and posting each day.


----------



## MarieW

Ciao Everyone, I just joined disboards for ABD. Our family is taking the Italy tour on June 30th. Is anyone else here on this tour? It'll be me, DH and DD 15. When we booked last Dec the vacationista mentioned other teenagers in our group so I've asked her for an update. We arrive a day early in Rome. Very excited - all my grandparents are from northern Italy and I love history, architecture, photography and of course awesome Italian food and wine! Any recommendations on what to do on our arrival day in Rome? I know our daughter is bringing some money to shop. ka ching!


----------



## Superspectral

calypso726 said:


> We are on the August 18th trip. Can't wait!



See you then!


----------



## Kelbe

MarieW said:


> Ciao Everyone, I just joined disboards for ABD. Our family is taking the Italy tour on June 30th. Is anyone else here on this tour? It'll be me, DH and DD 15. When we booked last Dec the vacationista mentioned other teenagers in our group so I've asked her for an update. We arrive a day early in Rome. Very excited - all my grandparents are from northern Italy and I love history, architecture, photography and of course awesome Italian food and wine! Any recommendations on what to do on our arrival day in Rome? I know our daughter is bringing some money to shop. ka ching!




We are excited for the August 8 trip.  Will the vacationistas give you the group age mix if you ask?


----------



## Woodview

Do Not  Forget    .....  your   Travel Adaptor Plugs       ...... European Type

            2   Pin     Round


----------



## SeaPic

Kelbe said:


> We are excited for the August 8 trip.  Will the vacationistas give you the group age mix if you ask?



Yes they will. I've gotten all ages before but specifically asked about teens this time. I only told DD 16 about the other two girls and failed to mention there are four 13 year old boys including her brother on our trip.


----------



## mapsd

Woodview said:


> Do Not  Forget    .....  your   Travel Adaptor Plugs       ...... European Type
> 2   Pin     Round


And don't bring the "universal" adapter. 
A lot of outlets are loose & the heavy, large universal adapter won't stay in without balancing it precariously.
The adapter with a couple USB jacks is what I'd suggest.

Many Italian hotels have a very limited number of outlets (often just one).
The little travel power strips come in handy & add a layer of surge protection.


----------



## jane01jp

We are starting to get really excited for the July 4 trip. We are leaving the night of the 1st. We are doing a day trip to Pompeii and Amalfi Coast on the 3rd.


----------



## kris10399

raptor said:


> Just booked 6/23/17... Myself (Dave), DW (Lisa), DD 13, and DS 9!  Our kids are the same age... too bad our departure dates are only a few days apart!


Oh bummer!  We are coming in a few days early but I'm sure we will depart Rome before you arrive.


----------



## MinMou

I just saw an Adventures by Disney tour of Rome Tuscany and Venice that sounds fantastic.  Has anyone done that tour?  And how young is too young to take a child on that one?


----------



## sayhello

MinMou said:


> I just saw an Adventures by Disney tour of Rome Tuscany and Venice that sounds fantastic.  Has anyone done that tour?  And how young is too young to take a child on that one?


Viva Italia is the old name for the Rome/Tuscany/Venice tour.  TONS of people on this Forum have done this trip.  

I don't have any kids, so I can't really answer your question.  ABD's website lists a minimum age of 4, but recommends no younger than 6.  I'm sure folks with kids will chime in here.

Sayhello


----------



## Gage2001

We are on the July 4 trip.  Family of 5.  Daughter 12, sons 11 and 8.  From USA, NY.   Very excited.  Arriving a day early on July 3rd.  Anyone else on the July 4 trip?


----------



## Gage2001

How many people are usually on the ABD Italia tour?  Is it more than one bus load?  How many people are usually in each tour group and is there a way to know how many children and ages will be in your group.  We have 3 children G12, B11, B8.


----------



## sayhello

Gage2001 said:


> How many people are usually on the ABD Italia tour?  Is it more than one bus load?  How many people are usually in each tour group and is there a way to know how many children and ages will be in your group.  We have 3 children G12, B11, B8.


The max number of people seems to fluctuate.  It used to be 40, but I know some trips go with more.  Generally, it's enough to fit in one bus, unless you're going somewhere with roads that won't take a big motorcoach, or they split you up to alternate who does which activity.  I don't know if any of that happens on Viva Italia.  I haven't taken that trip, but I did a lot of the activities on the Med cruise add-on.

You can call ABD if you want to know how many people are on your trip.  They'll tell you total numbers and break it down by number of kids by age.

Sayhello


----------



## WDWmom08

Does anyone know if there is a room upgrade for families of three. It looks like several of the hotels have larger accommodations available. I realize the bed will be a roll away, just wondering if they will put us in a bit of a larger room.


----------



## mapsd

WDWmom08 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a room upgrade for families of three. It looks like several of the hotels have larger accommodations available. I realize the bed will be a roll away, just wondering if they will put us in a bit of a larger room.


Each location is different and the rooms aren't all uniform.
ABD tries to vary the room assignments so that everyone gets the "best" room option at some point in the trip.
Hotels in the bigger cities will all be similar, just some with better views.  You might get the corner room to give you a little more space.
The stay in Tuscany will have bigger variation in room size/layout.


----------



## WDWmom08

mapsd said:


> Each location is different and the rooms aren't all uniform.
> ABD tries to vary the room assignments so that everyone gets the "best" room option at some point in the trip.
> Hotels in the bigger cities will all be similar, just some with better views.  You might get the corner room to give you a little more space.
> The stay in Tuscany will have bigger variation in room size/layout.


Yes, it was the Borgo di Cortefreda hotel that had mentioned 4 different room types. So I was curious if they used some of the other room types or just the "standard".


----------



## kris10399

Gage2001 said:


> How many people are usually on the ABD Italia tour?  Is it more than one bus load?  How many people are usually in each tour group and is there a way to know how many children and ages will be in your group.  We have 3 children G12, B11, B8.



We were just on this trip last month and had a total of 40 Adventures.  We took 1 motor coach everywhere except for when we went to the Vatican Museum.  We had I think 3 smaller buses but they tried to keep everyone in their family units for the short ride over from the hotel.
If you booked thru a travel agent, you can have them call AbD to find out the ages and the genders of the kids on the tour.  If you booked yourself, directly with AbD, you can call them yourself.


----------



## bearsgirl

kris10399 said:


> We were just on this trip last month and had a total of 40 Adventures.  We took 1 motor coach everywhere except for when we went to the Vatican Museum.  We had I think 3 smaller buses but they tried to keep everyone in their family units for the short ride over from the hotel.
> If you booked thru a travel agent, you can have them call AbD to find out the ages and the genders of the kids on the tour.  If you booked yourself, directly with AbD, you can call them yourself.



Did you enjoy this ABD?


----------



## kris10399

bearsgirl said:


> Did you enjoy this ABD?



Very much so!  We had done the Southern California trip 2 yrs ago so we knew how full of a trip it would be.  The Adventure Guides were fabulous and the local guides were very knowledgeable. They all made the trip that much more interesting and entertaining.


----------



## WDWmom08

kris10399 said:


> We were just on this trip last month and had a total of 40 Adventures.  We took 1 motor coach everywhere except for when we went to the Vatican Museum.  We had I think 3 smaller buses but they tried to keep everyone in their family units for the short ride over from the hotel.
> If you booked thru a travel agent, you can have them call AbD to find out the ages and the genders of the kids on the tour.  If you booked yourself, directly with AbD, you can call them yourself.



How was the first day structured? Were you able to do the Forum? How were the rooms? I was wondering if for a family of 3 any of the rooms were a bit larger.


----------



## kris10399

WDWmom08 said:


> How was the first day structured? Were you able to do the Forum? How were the rooms? I was wondering if for a family of 3 any of the rooms were a bit larger.



The first day doesn't officially begin until around 3:30pm.  This year's itinerary did not include going to the Forum.  We came in 2 days early in order to adjust to the time difference and could've done that on our own one of those days.  We did Castel San Angelo which was very walkable from the hotel. 

We are a family of 4 and had 2 rooms.  They weren't exactly connecting rooms however our rooms were at the end of the hall and had sort of a foyer where we could close the door to the main hallway and leave the 2 doors to the rooms unlocked.  Our room was a king bed and our kids had 2 twins.  At least in the particular room we had, you wouldn't have been able to fit a rollaway. We did have a couple of parties of 3 and I don't think I ever heard them complain about their rooms.  We really liked the hotels on the trip.  Rome was very modern, Tuscany was rustic and Venice...was a Hilton.

I do have a trip report that I can share with you if you'd like to PM me with your email.


----------



## MinMou

kris10399 said:


> The first day doesn't officially begin until around 3:30pm.  This year's itinerary did not include going to the Forum.  We came in 2 days early in order to adjust to the time difference and could've done that on our own one of those days.  We did Castel San Angelo which was very walkable from the hotel.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and had 2 rooms.  They weren't exactly connecting rooms however our rooms were at the end of the hall and had sort of a foyer where we could close the door to the main hallway and leave the 2 doors to the rooms unlocked.  Our room was a king bed and our kids had 2 twins.  At least in the particular room we had, you wouldn't have been able to fit a rollaway. We did have a couple of parties of 3 and I don't think I ever heard them complain about their rooms.  We really liked the hotels on the trip.  Rome was very modern, Tuscany was rustic and Venice...was a Hilton.
> 
> I do have a trip report that I can share with you if you'd like to PM me with your email.


Is the Hilton you stayed at the one on Guidecca?  I was afraid that since it is so far from the main sites in Venice, it wouldn't have the same ambiance as staying in a place where you could walk everywhere.  What did you think of it?


----------



## mapsd

MinMou said:


> Is the Hilton you stayed at the one on Guidecca?  I was afraid that since it is so far from the main sites in Venice, it wouldn't have the same ambiance as staying in a place where you could walk everywhere.  What did you think of it?


The Hilton Molino Stucky is a little isolated on Guidecca, but it is an AWESOME hotel!
And by the end of our ABD trip, we were ready for a hotel that feels a little more "American."  Great breakfast, a unique pool on the roof with a view of the city, and a few decent dining options within walking distance.

The hotel has it's own water shuttle that takes you to St Mark's Square, so still easy access.
I strongly recommend going over to the San Marco for your free night.  More options, and it's a different city when the cruise ship & day-tripper traffic is gone.

We visited Venice on our own recently and stayed just off the square.  More convenient, but late-night noise, and older, smaller rooms had us missing the Molino Stucky.

I'll repeat the advice I always give:  When you have time on your own, go off on your own!
The ABD guides will often arrange dinner reservations or other things for free time, but it's a different experience to do it by yourselves.  Meals/activities take much less time, you'll get a better table (groups are mostly put in the back room), and it's good to get away from the group once in while for your own sanity.  Venice is a great city to get "lost" in for a while!


----------



## mapsd

..


----------



## Tayber90

mapsd said:


> The Hilton Molino Stucky is a little isolated on Guidecca, but it is an AWESOME hotel!
> And by the end of our ABD trip, we were ready for a hotel that feels a little more "American."  Great breakfast, a unique pool on the roof with a view of the city, and a few decent dining options within walking distance.
> 
> The hotel has it's own water shuttle that takes you to St Mark's Square, so still easy access.
> I strongly recommend going over to the San Marco for your free night.  More options, and it's a different city when the cruise ship & day-tripper traffic is gone.
> 
> We visited Venice on our own recently and stayed just off the square.  More convenient, but late-night noise, and older, smaller rooms had us missing the Molino Stucky.
> 
> I'll repeat the advice I always give:  When you have time on your own, go off on your own!
> The ABD guides will often arrange dinner reservations or other things for free time, but it's a different experience to do it by yourselves.  Meals/activities take much less time, you'll get a better table (groups are mostly put in the back room), and it's good to get away from the group once in while for your own sanity.  Venice is a great city to get "lost" in for a while!



This.

Our free night in Venice was one of our favorites! We actually spent the evening with a group of people, which we thought was a blast! We had a lovely dinner, wandered to various bars, and danced in St. Mark's Square to the musicians. The group we spent time with on down time was a good group though. We just all got along really well and had a great time together. 

Venice is so unique. It's a great experience no matter what you do!


----------



## jackienut

TO:  ANYONE who did the ABD Italy 2017.  My husband and I did Viva Italia in 2008, and will be doing this adventure again in 2018 with children and grandchildren. Would those of you who traveled this past summer with children or teens on the ABD Italy please post the choice of beverages the teens and children were given for meals. As adults, we usually had wine and water. Our g-children will be 18, 16, and 10 yrs.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelbe

jackienut said:


> TO:  ANYONE who did the ABD Italy 2017.  My husband and I did Viva Italia in 2008, and will be doing this adventure again in 2018 with children and grandchildren. Would those of you who traveled this past summer with children or teens on the ABD Italy please post the choice of beverages the teens and children were given for meals. As adults, we usually had wine and water. Our g-children will be 18, 16, and 10 yrs.  Thanks in advance!



We went August 2017. My kids had your standard drinks, lots of water, milk, chocolate milk (they told me it was better than mine) fruit juices (apple, orange, and crazy red blood orange), Italian sodas, American sodas, and Pellegrino. Italians cater very well to American children!


----------



## kristilew

jackienut said:


> TO:  ANYONE who did the ABD Italy 2017.  My husband and I did Viva Italia in 2008, and will be doing this adventure again in 2018 with children and grandchildren. Would those of you who traveled this past summer with children or teens on the ABD Italy please post the choice of beverages the teens and children were given for meals. As adults, we usually had wine and water. Our g-children will be 18, 16, and 10 yrs.  Thanks in advance!



We did this trip in 2014, so not super recently.  DD was 17 at the time and was routinely given wine.  We were fine with that, but if your family is against it, you will have to tell waiters not to serve the teens.


----------



## jackienut

kristilew said:


> We did this trip in 2014, so not super recently.  DD was 17 at the time and was routinely given wine.  We were fine with that, but if your family is against it, you will have to tell waiters not to serve the teens.



Not against wine, but our two teen g-daughters are curious about the beverage choices. That is the purpose of the question. I did not pay that much attention to the children and teens on our previous trip.


----------



## 2-pointdoe

We will be on this with our 10 year old daughter. We are arriving on the 20th though and making a day trip to Pompeii on the 21st.



jackienut said:


> June 2018 will be the 2nd Viva Italia for my DH and I; but, the 1st for us with our children and grandchildren!   June 22-29, 2018 with pre and post nights!


----------



## WDWmom08

We are going on the trip that begins on June 12th. I called today to see how many were booked. They told me 43 and it isn't waitlisted yet. Yikes!


----------



## sayhello

WDWmom08 said:


> We are going on the trip that begins on June 12th. I called today to see how many were booked. They told me 43 and it isn't waitlisted yet. Yikes!


WHAT???

Sayhello


----------



## WDWmom08

sayhello said:


> WHAT???
> 
> Sayhello



I know! There are several dates on the site listed as accepting waitlist but not the one on the 12th.


----------



## sayhello

WDWmom08 said:


> I know! There are several dates on the site listed as accepting waitlist but not the one on the 12th.


I would totally ask ABD what gives.  That's ridiculous.

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

43?????????????  Good luck with THAT!. I can see it now people running 30 minutes early just to sit together on the bus. More and more the small group companies are more appealing.


----------



## Travel junkie

sayhello said:


> WHAT???
> 
> Sayhello





WDWmom08 said:


> We are going on the trip that begins on June 12th. I called today to see how many were booked. They told me 43 and it isn't waitlisted yet. Yikes!



Oh gosh!  We are on a July trip. I thought the ABD trips capped around 38?


----------



## sayhello

Travel junkie said:


> Oh gosh!  We are on a July trip. I thought the ABD trips capped around 38?


Generally, they are capped at 40, but if a large family takes them past 40, they'll allow it.

Sayhello


----------



## elat27

Is anyone here going on the July 3-10th 2018 trip?


----------



## NYLibrarian

Viva Italia would be our first ABD.  After traveling on our own, doing all the planning, we decided we would like a trip where someone else handles everything. If we do a pre-trip day, don't we miss out on the ABD transportation from the airport to the hotel? How much did that cost those who didn't use the ABD transportation?


----------



## mapsd

NYLibrarian said:


> Viva Italia would be our first ABD.  After traveling on our own, doing all the planning, we decided we would like a trip where someone else handles everything. If we do a pre-trip day, don't we miss out on the ABD transportation from the airport to the hotel? How much did that cost those who didn't use the ABD transportation?


We arrived a few days early and used RomeCabs.  Cost 45 euro (4 people) to have a driver waiting with a sign at the airport, take care of our bags, drop most of our luggage for storage at our ABD hotel, then drop us at the train station, where we left for Sorrento (did Pompeii/Amalfi Coast prior to starting Viva Italia).

Worth it, and I'd do it the same way again.


----------



## jackienut

NYLibrarian said:


> Viva Italia would be our first ABD.  After traveling on our own, doing all the planning, we decided we would like a trip where someone else handles everything. If we do a pre-trip day, don't we miss out on the ABD transportation from the airport to the hotel? How much did that cost those who didn't use the ABD transportation?



NYLibrarian, if you book your pre OR post day with ABD, they also provide the airport transfers. If you book the pre day on your own, you will need to find your own transportation.  We booked last May and this was the policy at that time. Our transfers are provided by ABD for BOTh pre and post days.


----------



## sayhello

NYLibrarian said:


> Viva Italia would be our first ABD.  After traveling on our own, doing all the planning, we decided we would like a trip where someone else handles everything. If we do a pre-trip day, don't we miss out on the ABD transportation from the airport to the hotel? How much did that cost those who didn't use the ABD transportation?


If you use the same hotel as the ABD for your pre-day, then I'm pretty sure the transportation is still included.  If you book the pre-day through ABD, it's definitely included.  I'd call ABD and see what the current policy is, as it's constantly changing.

Sayhello


----------



## 2-pointdoe

Just got back from ours on June 29th. We arrived 2 days early and just stayed at the beginning hotel. Our transportation was included from the airport to the hotel; somebody was waiting for us at baggage claim and escorted us all the way. After 14 hours in the air and some layovers it was nice not to have to worry about anything!

FYI - our trip far exceeded our expectations!



NYLibrarian said:


> Viva Italia would be our first ABD.  After traveling on our own, doing all the planning, we decided we would like a trip where someone else handles everything. If we do a pre-trip day, don't we miss out on the ABD transportation from the airport to the hotel? How much did that cost those who didn't use the ABD transportation?


----------



## RebelHawk

Following this thread as we are thinking about doing this trip in the future.


----------



## jackienut

Our family was also on the trip with 2-pointdoe and her family.  This was an incredible trip.  Do NOT underestimate the importance of the historical guides provided by ABD for each city.  Stefano in Rome, Ricardo in Florence, and Marco in Venice.  We can also not say enough about our live-in ABD guides, Natalia and Alexa.  They are complete professionals who think of everything.  On one stop at a gas-convenience shop on our way to Orvieto, I asked Alexa, "so, they really do not care if we use their restrooms without making a purchase?".  She said, "don't worry, we take care of that".  Little things like this just make traveling so much easier. How would I know where to find 'water closets'.


----------



## 2-pointdoe

Natalia and Alexa were the best; pointing out the best 'fancy rooms' (aka water closets), where to shop for the best deals, best places to eat including a hot dog stand for my husband. From the start of the trip to the very end where they stood waving goodbye with their Mickey hands on until we could not longer see them. And Jackienut is so right about the local guides! Fantastico. The most surprising part of the trip was the bonds created with the other families.



jackienut said:


> Our family was also on the trip with 2-pointdoe and her family.  This was an incredible trip.  Do NOT underestimate the importance of the historical guides provided by ABD for each city.  Stefano in Rome, Ricardo in Florence, and Marco in Venice.  We can also not say enough about our live-in ABD guides, Natalia and Alexa.  They are complete professionals who think of everything.  On one stop at a gas-convenience shop on our way to Orvieto, I asked Alexa, "so, they really do not care if we use their restrooms without making a purchase?".  She said, "don't worry, we take care of that".  Little things like this just make traveling so much easier. How would I know where to find 'water closets'.


----------



## 2-pointdoe

It was amazing!!!


RebelHawk said:


> Following this thread as we are thinking about doing this trip in the future.


----------



## gmc824

I am following this thread also, as my 19yo daughter and I are signed up for the adult exclusive trip next May (14th through 21st).  It will be our 3rd ABD trip (SoCal Backstage Magic, Costa Rica), but our 1st adult exclusive one.  So if anyone is signed up for this trip next year, please introduce yourself!  Would love to find others who are going with us.  Also, if anyone can give some insight on adult exclusive trips or the Italy trip in general, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sayhello

gmc824 said:


> I am following this thread also, as my 19yo daughter and I are signed up for the adult exclusive trip next May (14th through 21st).  It will be our 3rd ABD trip (SoCal Backstage Magic, Costa Rica), but our 1st adult exclusive one.  So if anyone is signed up for this trip next year, please introduce yourself!  Would love to find others who are going with us.  Also, if anyone can give some insight on adult exclusive trips or the Italy trip in general, any information would be greatly appreciated.


What kind of info are you looking for on Adult Only trips?

Sayhello


----------



## 2-pointdoe

Can't comment about the adult exclusive part but we just got back from Italy.

I wish I had been more prepared to spend money and luggage space on more leather and gold in Florence and more murano glass in venice!!

Lots of walking and make sure you meet the shoulder and knee coverage requirements for the churches. We did a pre trip to Vesuvius and Pompeii and are so glad we took the time for it.

If you have any specific questions, just ask.



gmc824 said:


> I am following this thread also, as my 19yo daughter and I are signed up for the adult exclusive trip next May (14th through 21st).  It will be our 3rd ABD trip (SoCal Backstage Magic, Costa Rica), but our 1st adult exclusive one.  So if anyone is signed up for this trip next year, please introduce yourself!  Would love to find others who are going with us.  Also, if anyone can give some insight on adult exclusive trips or the Italy trip in general, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RebelHawk

2-pointdoe said:


> I wish I had been more prepared to spend money and luggage space on more leather and gold in Florence and more murano glass in venice!!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, just ask.



Did the vendors offer shipping back to the US? We've transported fragile purchases back from Europe in the past and think we're going to start looking at shipping options in the future.


----------



## 2-pointdoe

RebelHawk said:


> Did the vendors offer shipping back to the US? We've transported fragile purchases back from Europe in the past and think we're going to start looking at shipping options in the future.



Yes most of them did, some free and some with a charge, and our guides were able to tell who did what. The farm with the pasta making offered shipped wine with the cost going down by the amount purchased.

I didn't think to budget for the leather and gold shopping though, guess the whole Italian leather thing never crossed my mind.


----------



## gmc824

sayhello said:


> What kind of info are you looking for on Adult Only trips?
> 
> Sayhello


Nothing in particular or specific.  Neither of our ABD trips have been the adult only variety, so they've had a "family" feel.  Just curious to hear from anyone that's done both if there's any different vibe with the group.


----------



## sayhello

gmc824 said:


> Nothing in particular or specific.  Neither of our ABD trips have been the adult only variety, so they've had a "family" feel.  Just curious to hear from anyone that's done both if there's any different vibe with the group.


There is definitely a different vibe.  And I like it.  On the Adults-Only trips, folks seem to feel a bit more able to be child-like, because they don't have to worry about Adulting for the kids.  The Adults get to do a lot of things that only the kids do on normal family departures (the race at the Olympic Stadium in Greece for example) and the Guides can feel free to substitute activities that involve Adult beverages, too.  I've enjoyed my trips that weren't Adults Only, too, but I just, overall, like Adults Only better.

Sayhello


----------



## elat27

2-pointdoe said:


> Natalia and Alexa were the best; pointing out the best 'fancy rooms' (aka water closets), where to shop for the best deals, best places to eat including a hot dog stand for my husband. From the start of the trip to the very end where they stood waving goodbye with their Mickey hands on until we could not longer see them. And Jackienut is so right about the local guides! Fantastico. The most surprising part of the trip was the bonds created with the other families.



I was on the trip right after yours and we were lucky enough to have Natalia and Alexa. I can't believe how incredible our adventure was. If the guides for the other trips are even half as fantastic as those two ladies, I would be thrilled. What an amazing experience!


----------



## OhanaCuz

elat27 said:


> I was on the trip right after yours and we were lucky enough to have Natalia and Alexa. I can't believe how incredible our adventure was. If the guides for the other trips are even half as fantastic as those two ladies, I would be thrilled. What an amazing experience!View attachment 336876



I love this picture but have to ask, can you fly?


----------



## elat27

OhanaCuz said:


> I love this picture but have to ask, can you fly?



But of course!  That was our amazing guide, Alexa waving to my son in the window above.


----------



## Donalyn

I'm so looking forward to this trip, next June.  We are less than 11 months out!  (So excited to do the international thing with the kids and not to have to worry about logistics!)


----------



## SonnyEclipseFan

Thanks for providing all this great information.  We are scheduled for this adventure on July 16th 2019.  Our travelling party will be my wife and I, our two twin boy Nephews (15 years old when we travel, and their two grandparents.  We are beyond excited about this trip.


----------



## Grifdog22

Want to do a positive shout out for our Adventure Guides Casey and Alexa in Italy.  This was a September 2018 adults only Italy trip and we "deviated from the script" for a few hours outside of Florence.  Alexa advised that because we had been so good at being timely, we were ahead of schedule and we made a surprise stop (maybe it is a regular stop, I don't know - they did have bathrooms...) at the Florence Italy American WWII Cemetery and Memorial. There are about 4400 US Soldiers buried here.  The cemetery and grounds are operated by the USA Battle Monuments Commission. This was a very moving and spiritual visit honoring our fallen Americans from WWII.  At the conclusion, veterans in our group were invited to retire the colors for the evening.


----------



## sayhello

Grifdog22 said:


> Want to do a positive shout out for our Adventure Guides Casey and Alexa in Italy.  This was a September 2018 adults only Italy trip and we "deviated from the script" for a few hours outside of Florence.  Alexa advised that because we had been so good at being timely, we were ahead of schedule and we made a surprise stop (maybe it is a regular stop, I don't know - they did have bathrooms...) at the Florence Italy American WWII Cemetery and Memorial. There are about 4400 US Soldiers buried here.  The cemetery and grounds are operated by the USA Battle Monuments Commission. This was a very moving and spiritual visit honoring our fallen Americans from WWII.  At the conclusion, veterans in our group were invited to retire the colors for the evening.
> View attachment 354033


How very cool!!

Sayhello


----------



## floridadream

Grifdog22 said:


> Want to do a positive shout out for our Adventure Guides Casey and Alexa in Italy.  This was a September 2018 adults only Italy trip and we "deviated from the script" for a few hours outside of Florence.  Alexa advised that because we had been so good at being timely, we were ahead of schedule and we made a surprise stop (maybe it is a regular stop, I don't know - they did have bathrooms...) at the Florence Italy American WWII Cemetery and Memorial. There are about 4400 US Soldiers buried here.  The cemetery and grounds are operated by the USA Battle Monuments Commission. This was a very moving and spiritual visit honoring our fallen Americans from WWII.  At the conclusion, veterans in our group were invited to retire the colors for the evening.
> View attachment 354033


Beautiful- thanks for sharing!


----------



## jackienut

Grifdog22 said:


> Want to do a positive shout out for our Adventure Guides Casey and Alexa in Italy.  This was a September 2018 adults only Italy trip and we "deviated from the script" for a few hours outside of Florence.  Alexa advised that because we had been so good at being timely, we were ahead of schedule and we made a surprise stop (maybe it is a regular stop, I don't know - they did have bathrooms...) at the Florence Italy American WWII Cemetery and Memorial. There are about 4400 US Soldiers buried here.  The cemetery and grounds are operated by the USA Battle Monuments Commission. This was a very moving and spiritual visit honoring our fallen Americans from WWII.  At the conclusion, veterans in our group were invited to retire the colors for the evening.
> View attachment 354033



Yes!  Our group in June with Natalia and Alexa also made this stop and male military members, active or past, participated in the same way.


----------



## jackienut

RebelHawk said:


> Did the vendors offer shipping back to the US? We've transported fragile purchases back from Europe in the past and think we're going to start looking at shipping options in the future.


RebelHawk, I had waited 10 years to return to Orvieto so I could purchase ceramics there. On our first ABD in 2008, I simply did not have the money to make the purchase. This time I purchased 2 items which made the shipping free. However, if I had only shipped one item, the cost for shipping would have been almost the same as the cost of my second piece of ceramics.  Six of one and half-dozen of the other, so to speak.  I LOVE my casserole (oven proof) piece and the beautiful pasta bowl is a hit wherever I use it.   My advice is to decide in advance what you are willing to spend.  Some of these items can't be purchased anywhere else.


----------



## 2-pointdoe

We stopped there for that also.

Did you also do a few laps round the roundabout to see the "house" where Alexa wants to live?




Grifdog22 said:


> Want to do a positive shout out for our Adventure Guides Casey and Alexa in Italy.  This was a September 2018 adults only Italy trip and we "deviated from the script" for a few hours outside of Florence.  Alexa advised that because we had been so good at being timely, we were ahead of schedule and we made a surprise stop (maybe it is a regular stop, I don't know - they did have bathrooms...) at the Florence Italy American WWII Cemetery and Memorial. There are about 4400 US Soldiers buried here.  The cemetery and grounds are operated by the USA Battle Monuments Commission. This was a very moving and spiritual visit honoring our fallen Americans from WWII.  At the conclusion, veterans in our group were invited to retire the colors for the evening.
> View attachment 354033


----------



## leannak

Sorry about bumping the old thread but I couldn’t find a newer one for the Italy trip. Any suggestions for what to do on the free night in Venice with kids? (Restaurant or whatnot...)


----------



## neurosx1983

We did an extra day in Venice and ABD arranged a boat to Murano to tour the glass factory. It was "free"... they walk you through the gift shop at the end, and its hard not to buy something, so I feel like that prob makes up for the cost!

Keep in mind water taxis are super expensive, but you can always take the vaperetto from the hotel to St marks and find good restaurants there.


----------



## lovetotravel

We go to Italy every year OYO, except this year  We did ABD Italy many years ago. The time in Venice with ABD is very, very short. Most stores close I think around 7pm by the time you're ready to visit them, and seem to revolve around the cruise ship schedules. I would have liked an extra post day just to explore the streets and shop with leisure. I woke up very early on ABD Italy just to run and visit the monuments without crowds in every city we went, even Tuscany. We never got to go inside St. Marks due to timing issues. I would have wanted to see Vitruvian Man by Da Vinci at Gallerie dell’Accademia. I second the Murano tour, although ABD took us to a similar glass show nearby the hotel and I regret not buying something there because I couldn't find that store again on my own. Some of the cheaper glass is suspicious especially if you see it at EVERY store (from China?!), so make sure to look for the authentic murano sticker. What about a fun food tour or cooking class? If you had a post day perhaps a day trip to visit Dolomite mountains? The guides give great restaurant recommendations so definitely ask them.


----------



## jackienut

leannak said:


> Sorry about bumping the old thread but I couldn’t find a newer one for the Italy trip. Any suggestions for what to do on the free night in Venice with kids? (Restaurant or whatnot...)



On our 2018 ABD trip we had booked an extra day in Venice for our family. This we spent people watching, shopping and returning to one of the restaurants right down from the hotel for a great meal. Since my DH and I had done this same itinerary in 2008, we knew this extra day would rest us up for the return trip to the states the following day.


----------



## Grifdog22

We stayed an extra day and spent the day just wandering and exploring and that evening attended an amazing Italian Opera in one of the Doges palaces.  It is a "membership" instead of a ticket, probably to avoid the taxes.  I am not an opera fan but was blown away.  The "set" changes are walking from one room to another in the old building, and the performance is all around you. It was 2018.  No idea if it is still around. 
Musica a Palazzo  Palazzo Barbarigo Minotto  Fondamenta Duodo o Barbarigo 
S. Marco 2504, Venezia  phone (9 am - 7:30 pm): +39 340 97 17 272 | 
www.musicapalazzo.com


----------



## SingingMom

jackienut said:


> On our 2018 ABD trip we had booked an extra day in Venice for our family. This we spent people watching, shopping and returning to one of the restaurants right down from the hotel for a great meal. Since my DH and I had done this same itinerary in 2008, we knew this extra day would rest us up for the return trip to the states the following day.


We've added an extra night in Venice.  I think I like the idea of leisurely shopping, people watching!  You never seem to have that kind of time on an ABD!  lol


----------



## scottmel

Thanks for the bump! I booked the May 2021 Adults only trip for DD graduation gift. I had planned on arriving a few days early to go to Amalfi with Simply Amalfi. This is providing I can get the flights to sync etc. Any ideas for what to do in Rome if I cannot make the pre arrival almafi work? Probably just one full day in Rome. I am not TOO adventurous and don't want to go off the beaten path without a guide etc - Food tour?  Something private guide driven prior to start of ABD? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sayhello

scottmel said:


> Thanks for the bump! I booked the May 2021 Adults only trip for DD graduation gift. I had planned on arriving a few days early to go to Amalfi with Simply Amalfi. This is providing I can get the flights to sync etc. Any ideas for what to do in Rome if I cannot make the pre arrival almafi work? Probably just one full day in Rome. I am not TOO adventurous and don't want to go off the beaten path without a guide etc - Food tour?  Something private guide driven prior to start of ABD? Thanks for the suggestions.


I am a big fan of food tours.  They give you a great overview of the city, are usually run by locals, so you get some insight to local customs, too.  And almost always a great meal (or two!)  Check out Trip Advisor for reviews of local food tours.

Sayhello


----------



## lovetotravel

scottmel said:


> Thanks for the bump! I booked the May 2021 Adults only trip for DD graduation gift. I had planned on arriving a few days early to go to Amalfi with Simply Amalfi. This is providing I can get the flights to sync etc. Any ideas for what to do in Rome if I cannot make the pre arrival almafi work? Probably just one full day in Rome. I am not TOO adventurous and don't want to go off the beaten path without a guide etc - Food tour?  Something private guide driven prior to start of ABD? Thanks for the suggestions.


Agree with @sayhello, there are many great food tours in Rome, we like Eating Europe and we've done most of theirs in Rome and really love their Trastevere food tour. Taxis are easy to use, lots of taxi stands and you can download an app that can find the nearest one. One of our favorite OYO tours was underground Coliseum and breakfast at the Vatican, but you're going there anyway. I've been to Rome many times so I've tried to do other types of tours in the same locations. Other ideas are Capuchin crypt. There are many museums, but if you're looking for something different we recently enjoyed the night laser light show, we did Caesar and they also have Augustus. We go all over Italy without guides now, but I can see how it is intimidating on your first time. Enjoy!

http://www.viaggioneifori.it/en/


----------



## 2-pointdoe

We hired a private car/tour guide to take us to Pompeii and Vesuvius as it was on my DD's bucket list. It was a perfect day trip. 

QUOTE="scottmel, post: 61902050, member: 40578"]
Thanks for the bump! I booked the May 2021 Adults only trip for DD graduation gift. I had planned on arriving a few days early to go to Amalfi with Simply Amalfi. This is providing I can get the flights to sync etc. Any ideas for what to do in Rome if I cannot make the pre arrival almafi work? Probably just one full day in Rome. I am not TOO adventurous and don't want to go off the beaten path without a guide etc - Food tour?  Something private guide driven prior to start of ABD? Thanks for the suggestions.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## lovetotravel

2-pointdoe said:


> We hired a private car/tour guide to take us to Pompeii and Vesuvius as it was on my DD's bucket list. It was a perfect day trip.


@scottmel Pompeii is a good idea and you can do this on way to Amalfi to save travel time


----------



## scottmel

2-pointdoe said:


> We hired a private car/tour guide to take us to Pompeii and Vesuvius as it was on my DD's bucket list. It was a perfect day trip.



THanks! Do you remember who you used?


----------



## lovetotravel

scottmel said:


> THanks! Do you remember who you used?


Post COVID, I would look for a bigger company with good refundable cancel policy. I lost the most with private guides. Check TripAdvisor or Viator for reviews.


----------



## jackienut

On our first ABD (Viva Italia) in 2008 we stayed in the Bernini Bristol in Piazza Barberini,  which is pretty much center of the city.  Walking to local areas of interest was simple.  On our 2018 trip we stayed in the Gran Melia which is further out. Still, we walked down the hill and enjoyed our pre-tour arrival day starting with the Camp D'Fiori.  I had read about it but never visited.  What a food circus!  Meat & Cheese shops, small boutiques in the alleyway.  This is an ancient marketplace and worth the visit.  Also this Italian adventure was supposed to include Piazza Navona and the Pantheon, but we never got to either place but both of these places were left off on this last trip.  This was a disappointment!  Everyone should experience Piazza Navona on a Saturday evening!

I strongly suggest to everyone on this itinerary to book a pre and post night for yourself. You will not be sorry.


----------



## leannak

I’d love restaurant suggestions near the Gran Melia... something kid-friendly and easy to order (we don’t speak Italian and I’m sure we’ll be a little nervous our first days in Italy!) The kids will want to try spaghetti with red sauce and spaghetti carbonara etc. right away.  Maybe pizza... and we’ll definitely need gelato!


----------



## Mathmagicland

scottmel said:


> THanks! Do you remember who you used?


You might want to check out Tours by Locals.  They are a company where local guides in various cities create and list their own tours.   You can read guide bios for experience, history, reviews, language proficiency, etc.  Guides set their own prices, and most will offer some degree of customization if asked - ie you see a tour you like, but wish it included or removed something; some gules offer a total customizable option, Tours are all over the spectrum from food to history to art to city to countryside, so many different options. However, need to keep in mind the number of options is determined by the number of registered guides.  There is a way to filter the results to help with your searches.  

https://www.toursbylocals.com/
Tours by Locals company is an oversight type role - they act as the intermediary for payments and communications, will help resolve issues, guarantee your tour will happen, and have a couple of cancellation options including a cancel for any reason up to 24 hours for an additional fee sort of like insurance.  I like the reassurance Tours by Locals offers.

I’ve used them a couple of times since I found them via a travel show  - once in Paris and once in New Orleans.  Both times I’ve been extremely happy with the guides and the tours.  I’m already researching possible tours for pre-nights for a couple of trips in 2021.


----------



## scottmel

Mathmagicland said:


> You might want to check out Tours by Locals.  They are a company where local guides in various cities create and list their own tours.   You can read guide bios for experience, history, reviews, language proficiency, etc.  Guides set their own prices, and most will offer some degree of customization if asked - ie you see a tour you like, but wish it included or removed something; some gules offer a total customizable option, Tours are all over the spectrum from food to history to art to city to countryside, so many different options. However, need to keep in mind the number of options is determined by the number of registered guides.  There is a way to filter the results to help with your searches.
> 
> https://www.toursbylocals.com/
> Tours by Locals company is an oversight type role - they act as the intermediary for payments and communications, will help resolve issues, guarantee your tour will happen, and have a couple of cancellation options including a cancel for any reason up to 24 hours for an additional fee sort of like insurance.  I like the reassurance Tours by Locals offers.
> 
> I’ve used them a couple of times since I found them via a travel show  - once in Paris and once in New Orleans.  Both times I’ve been extremely happy with the guides and the tours.  I’m already researching possible tours for pre-nights for a couple of trips in 2021.


Thanks I have used them several times myself and then noticed with some digging you could find that guide but thru their own site and save a fair bit of money. However to your point foreign country acting as go between could be a good idea. thanks for the reminder


----------



## SingingMom

jackienut said:


> On our first ABD (Viva Italia) in 2008 we stayed in the Bernini Bristol in Piazza Barberini,  which is pretty much center of the city.  Walking to local areas of interest was simple.  On our 2018 trip we stayed in the Gran Melia which is further out. Still, we walked down the hill and enjoyed our pre-tour arrival day starting with the Camp D'Fiori.  I had read about it but never visited.  What a food circus!  Meat & Cheese shops, small boutiques in the alleyway.  This is an ancient marketplace and worth the visit.  Also this Italian adventure was supposed to include Piazza Navona and the Pantheon, but we never got to either place but both of these places were left off on this last trip.  This was a disappointment!  Everyone should experience Piazza Navona on a Saturday evening!
> 
> I strongly suggest to everyone on this itinerary to book a pre and post night for yourself. You will not be sorry.



Do you have a list of "don't miss" for those pre & post nights?  ;-)


----------



## 2-pointdoe

Livitaly was who we used. It was perfect - they picked us up by private car at the hotel and drove us to Vesuvius (we slept, lol) then took us to an area so we could get lunch and then dropped us with a private tour guide at pompeii and then drove us back to the hotel (we slept again lol)



scottmel said:


> THanks! Do you remember who you used?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Grifdog22

SingingMom said:


> Do you have a list of "don't miss" for those pre & post nights?  ;-)


We stayed for part of our pre-night at Marriott Palazzo Naiadi, The Dedica Anthology, Piazza delta Repubblica which was a fabulous hotel, about a block from the main train station, and a block from Metro, and walking to many of the best restaurants we found in Italy. (Photo below) 

The staff was incredibly helpful.  Based on suggestions from here, we booked a Dark Rome VIP Pompeii and Sorrento Small Group tour, which left the train station at 7 am (everything but lunch was included) and had a fast train to Pompeii and a terrific small group tour (It was a very naughty city back in the day...) and then took a minibus to Sorrento where we ate together at a nice restaurant and had the afternoon to shop and explore, with some very helpful guides.  We climbed down to the ocean, and bought most of our souvenirs for the trip here.  Great leather/shoes for reasonable prices. The lemons and fruit - everywhere.  Felt and looked like the Disney movie under a Tuscan sun (which you really should watch before going to Italy...)  Enjoy!


----------



## RSM

scottmel said:


> Thanks I have used them several times myself and then noticed with some digging you could find that guide but thru their own site and save a fair bit of money. However to your point foreign country acting as go between could be a good idea. thanks for the reminder


We have taken tours with Walks of Italy...they tend to be small group tours but our experience has been top notch.  They were the first to be allowed to bring people to all levels of the colisseum.  We have taken several day tours with them throughout Italy and never been disappointed.


----------



## leannak

We are Catholic and planning to get to Mass either at St. Peter’s or another nearby church. We wouldn’t mind going to St. Peter’s twice, especially since we’ll be so close. But is there any reason to experience it for the first time with ABD? Do they make the “reveal” special at all? Rick Steve’s always talks about bringing his guests into the front doors and watching their faces as they look up and see the inside of the basilica for the very first time.  I might also look into climbing the dome at St. Peter’s because I hear you don’t do that with ABD. I wonder if there is time to do that after the basilica tour and before the Vatican museum tour. Isn’t that a dinner on your own evening? Anyone know if you can get dinner on-site? 

We also are hoping to get to the Scala Sancta on one of our pre-days - believed to be the stairs Jesus climbed on his way to trial/Pontius Pilate. Saint Helena is credited with saving the steps from destruction and bringing them to Rome. 

On our first day we might try a hop-on hop-off bus. Hopefully there’s one in walking distance from the hotel. I hear they’re exceedingly slow in Rome though, so we’ll see. Those buses been a great way for us to get a feel for a city with our kids in other big cities.


----------



## shoegal9

I used to live in Rome, so I will add my two cents (for what it's worth). 

For both Venice and Rome, if looking to fill one day I don't recommend taking a tour.  Venice is the best city in the world to just get lost and wander.  There is also a Disney store at Campo San Bartolomeo.  They have really cute Italy-specific merchandise. 

If I had one day back in Rome I would take my own stroll from Piazza Navona/Campo dei Fiori area, to the Forum, up to the Pantheon (get gelato at Della Palma on Via della Maddalena!!!), then the Trevi Fountain and ending the night at the Spanish Steps. If you haul that's probably a 2 hour walk. So, spending all day slowly strolling and eating/drinking/shopping along the way is just magical. 

Definitely get recommendations from others when it comes to tours. Many tour guides in Italy have agreements with local restaurants and vendors to get you to spend money at the retail locations owned by friends. Sometimes that's fine... but others have had really bad experiences. 

Also, if you are an experienced traveler and comfortable with transport in Europe, Pompeii and Sorrento are easy to get to from Rome without hiring a driver. The train ride to Naples from Rome is pretty quick, and from there the Circumvesuviana  (a small outdoor like train/tram) takes you from the Naples train station to Pompeii, Ercolano, and Sorrento (the last stop). You can also take the boat from Naples to Capri/Anacapri.  Definitely wouldn't recommend Sorrento or Capri for a day trip from Rome.  Needs at least 1 night.  

I hope this helps.  Italy and Disney travel advice is my favorite distraction from my real job. Don't tell my boss


----------



## RSM

leannak said:


> We are Catholic and planning to get to Mass either at St. Peter’s or another nearby church. We wouldn’t mind going to St. Peter’s twice, especially since we’ll be so close. But is there any reason to experience it for the first time with ABD? Do they make the “reveal” special at all? Rick Steve’s always talks about bringing his guests into the front doors and watching their faces as they look up and see the inside of the basilica for the very first time.  I might also look into climbing the dome at St. Peter’s because I hear you don’t do that with ABD. I wonder if there is time to do that after the basilica tour and before the Vatican museum tour. Isn’t that a dinner on your own evening? Anyone know if you can get dinner on-site?
> 
> We also are hoping to get to the Scala Sancta on one of our pre-days - believed to be the stairs Jesus climbed on his way to trial/Pontius Pilate. Saint Helena is credited with saving the steps from destruction and bringing them to Rome.
> 
> On our first day we might try a hop-on hop-off bus. Hopefully there’s one in walking distance from the hotel. I hear they’re exceedingly slow in Rome though, so we’ll see. Those buses been a great way for us to get a feel for a city with our kids in other big cities.


Very much recommend climbing the dome at St. Peter's.  It is very cool to see the old architecture and you can get some great photos on the roof behind the large statues of the saints overlooking the square.  Not sure if they will continue, but we did an audience with the pope.  It was on a Weds morning.  It is not a service but an informal service where the pope blesses the requests of different groups of people in attendance.  We went with a guide who knew exactly where to go and ended up in a pew where the Pope at the time (Benedict) walked right past us.  You can look up to see if or when they will resume the audience with the pope.


----------



## jackienut

SingingMom said:


> Do you have a list of "don't miss" for those pre & post nights?  ;-)



PRE-arrival day
I would suggest that you purchase a city guide book of Rome which will provide excellent information for the area near the Gran Melia.  You will find many places within walking distance such as the Campo D'Fiori and great restaurants in and around the area. I wish I could remember the name of the pre-arrival day restaurant where we ate dinner, but unfortunately we did not document it.  We had 9 family members all at an outside table. The staff took all our individual orders but then brought everything out "family style".  It was a delightful experience!  This included a special treat when a street musician stopped at our table with his accordian.  

The Rome ABD tour will show you the famous Via Condotti which is straight in front of the Spanish Steps but will not stop for shopping. Please go in to some of the shops!   Prada has excellent items both large $$$$ and moderately large $$ (belts, coin purses, key chains, etc.)  I purchased our daughter a small Prada shoulder bag in 2008. The purchases for handbags are made in private upstairs down a hallway where the handbag, etc. is registered and properly bagged with official duty free paperwork provided.  The official tour does not have enough time to do these things. 

Don't miss the nighttime in Piazza Navona!  

POST-departure day
Your last ABD night in Venice will be so remarkable that your post-night may be a little letdown; however, make sure you jot down places you wish to re-visit.  I would not re-visit the major attractions since this is your main opportunity to experience locals.  Remember the sestiere (district) in which you may have entered; there are 6 of them and one can be lost since you no longer have a tourguide.
 A good idea is to have a city map or use your phone.  On our first trip we were at the Grand Hotel Dei Dogi in the Cannaregio district.  On our post-night my DH and I had dinner at Vesuvio's Ristorante (no longer open-?pandemic). It was the ideal place to eat and watch the Venetians come out of their houses for the evening stroll and socializing hours. This is a long-time ritual (la passeggiata) that we enjoyed and should not be missed.


----------



## pjacobi

Note that St. Peters is so big that multiple Masses can occur simultaneously in different languages!  You need to plan on the language, time and exact location of where the Mass will occur.  Most Masses occur in side chapels and not the main high alter.  There will likely be restrictions due to COVID19.

In normal times, Papal audiences are scheduled on Wednesday, except during the Summer.  Request tickets on-line and pick them up Tuesday night.  This has been suspended since March, so it's unknown when it will be back to normal schedule.

https://stpatricksamericanrome.org/index.php/pilgrims-in-rome/papal-audiences


-Paul


----------



## SingingMom

jackienut said:


> PRE-arrival day
> I would suggest that you purchase a city guide book of Rome which will provide excellent information for the area near the Gran Melia.  You will find many places within walking distance such as the Campo D'Fiori and great restaurants in and around the area. I wish I could remember the name of the pre-arrival day restaurant where we ate dinner, but unfortunately we did not document it.  We had 9 family members all at an outside table. The staff took all our individual orders but then brought everything out "family style".  It was a delightful experience!  This included a special treat when a street musician stopped at our table with his accordian.
> 
> The Rome ABD tour will show you the famous Via Condotti which is straight in front of the Spanish Steps but will not stop for shopping. Please go in to some of the shops!   Prada has excellent items both large $$$$ and moderately large $$ (belts, coin purses, key chains, etc.)  I purchased our daughter a small Prada shoulder bag in 2008. The purchases for handbags are made in private upstairs down a hallway where the handbag, etc. is registered and properly bagged with official duty free paperwork provided.  The official tour does not have enough time to do these things.
> 
> Don't miss the nighttime in Piazza Navona!
> 
> POST-departure day
> Your last ABD night in Venice will be so remarkable that your post-night may be a little letdown; however, make sure you jot down places you wish to re-visit.  I would not re-visit the major attractions since this is your main opportunity to experience locals.  Remember the sestiere (district) in which you may have entered; there are 6 of them and one can be lost since you no longer have a tourguide.
> A good idea is to have a city map or use your phone.  On our first trip we were at the Grand Hotel Dei Dogi in the Cannaregio district.  On our post-night my DH and I had dinner at Vesuvio's Ristorante (no longer open-?pandemic). It was the ideal place to eat and watch the Venetians come out of their houses for the evening stroll and socializing hours. This is a long-time ritual (la passeggiata) that we enjoyed and should not be missed.


Thank you very much!!  We just received an email that our final payment date has been extended.  I really do hope they cancel so we can go next year instead.  But, if not, we will be ready!


----------



## leannak

Anyone know if there is a [good] place to eat dinner at or near the Vatican? It looks like you tour St. Peter’s and then have dinner on your own and then after-hours Vatican museum tour...


----------



## GAN

leannak said:


> Anyone know if there is a [good] place to eat dinner at or near the Vatican? It looks like you tour St. Peter’s and then have dinner on your own and then after-hours Vatican museum tour...



I’d consider either DeI Musei or Da Vito e Dina.  You should find info on both if you do a search.  Enjoy...


----------



## jackienut

leannak said:


> Anyone know if there is a [good] place to eat dinner at or near the Vatican? It looks like you tour St. Peter’s and then have dinner on your own and then after-hours Vatican museum tour...




The after hours tour begins almost immediately after the crowds are cleared from the Vatican at closing. This is a picture of our group about to enter the museum.  Your group will be accompanied by Vatican personnel both at the head of your group and the end.  We were closely monitored.  Our guide for Rome, Stefano, is in the blue shirt getting instructions from the officials.


----------



## mimmiepnp

We are doing in a few days early prior to our Rome escape next year, We will be staying at Marriott Grand Flora while with ABD, can anyone recommend a hotel more within walking distance of everything for our preABD days?  Probably plan on a full day private tour to either Pompeii or Tuscany as well.  I keep hearing that Rome in Limo is a very good private/small tour company. All recommendations are welcomed as this is our first trip to Rome and the surrounding area.  Thank you.


----------



## lovetotravel

mimmiepnp said:


> We are doing in a few days early prior to our Rome escape next year, We will be staying at Marriott Grand Flora while with ABD, can anyone recommend a hotel more within walking distance of everything for our preABD days?  Probably plan on a full day private tour to either Pompeii or Tuscany as well.  I keep hearing that Rome in Limo is a very good private/small tour company. All recommendations are welcomed as this is our first trip to Rome and the surrounding area.  Thank you.


We've previously stayed in hotels near the Spanish Steps, Piazza Barberini, and the Pantheon. I would say the Pantheon area is my favorite and I am basing this on access to great food areas such as Trastevere and the Jewish Ghetto. Rome is not that big and you can really walk to all the famous monuments easily. Find something in your price range and benefits with your rewards. We've stayed in hotels, airbnb's, and smaller quaint boutique hotels. They all have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## jackienut

mimmiepnp said:


> We are doing in a few days early prior to our Rome escape next year, We will be staying at Marriott Grand Flora while with ABD, can anyone recommend a hotel more within walking distance of everything for our preABD days?  Probably plan on a full day private tour to either Pompeii or Tuscany as well.  I keep hearing that Rome in Limo is a very good private/small tour company. All recommendations are welcomed as this is our first trip to Rome and the surrounding area.  Thank you.


Our first stay in Rome for ABD was in the Bernini Bristol in Piazza Barberini. The Bernini was Disney's choice at that time, and Tom Hanks was living there during our trip while filming Angels and Demons.   We loved it!  It is absolutely within walking distance to Trevi Fountain, Piazza Navona, Pantheon, and Spanish Steps.  You can arrive at the top of the Spanish Steps from the hotel by walking up the Via Sistina (a street just down and to the right of the hotel).  From there, you can walk down the Steps to the Via Condotti and shop, shop, shop!  I envy you your trip!  
Here we are at the top of the Spanish Steps where you will find the Trinita Dei Monti.  Just one full day to Tuscany will just about give you time to drive up and then drive back to Rome. 

.


----------



## OKW Lover

Another vote for the Bernini Bristol.  We first stayed there on our 2017 Viva Italia ABD (our first trip ever to Europe) and have since been back a couple of times on our own.


----------



## jackienut

OKW Lover said:


> Another vote for the Bernini Bristol.  We first stayed there on our 2017 Viva Italia ABD (our first trip ever to Europe) and have since been back a couple of times on our own.


We are returning there next August on our own as well. This hotel is so convenient to famous sites. Also, since we have done ABD Italy twice, we no longer have a need to visit the same ticketed sites again. We just want to meander around this incredible city, eat bruschetta and pasta and enjoy the locals! In our 7 day stay at the Bernini which is near the Termini, we can take a trip by train back to Orvieto where I can buy some more ceramics.  These are two pieces I purchased there in 2018.   OKW it's always nice to hear another adventurer with wanderlust share similar experiences.


----------



## mimmiepnp

I keep hearing so many wonderful things about Orvieto.  Your ceramics are beautiful.  Definitely thinking of doing a private tour there on our pre ABD day.  DD wants to go to Pompeii and Amalfi or Sorrentino but I am leaning towards Orvieto and Civita Bagnoregio.  If for nothing more than the ceramics!!  Did they ship those home for you?


----------



## jackienut

mimmiepnp said:


> I keep hearing so many wonderful things about Orvieto.  Your ceramics are beautiful.  Definitely thinking of doing a private tour there on our pre ABD day.  DD wants to go to Pompeii and Amalfi or Sorrentino but I am leaning towards Orvieto and Civita Bagnoregio.  If for nothing more than the ceramics!!  Did they ship those home for you?


Yes, they shipped these. If you buy two pieces the shipping is free, but if you only buy one piece, the cost of shipping is about the equivalent of the cost of a second piece.   Each piece is unique in that  there is not another piece just like the one you purchase. All are hand signed.


----------



## OKW Lover

jackienut said:


> we can take a trip by train back to Orvieto where I can buy some more ceramics. These are two pieces I purchased there in 2018. OKW it's always nice to hear another adventurer with wanderlust share similar experiences.


We love Orvieto too!  We bought several pieces from Ceramiche Giacomini right across from to duomo over a couple visits to that town.


----------



## jackienut

OKW Lover said:


> We love Orvieto too!  We bought several pieces from Ceramiche Giacomini right across from to duomo over a couple visits to that town.


That is the same shop where I purchased mine!


----------



## leannak

ABD doesn't take you to the top of the dome at St. Peter's, correct?  Is there time to do it on your own on the Vatican day?


----------



## lovetotravel

leannak said:


> ABD doesn't take you to the top of the dome at St. Peter's, correct?  Is there time to do it on your own on the Vatican day?


We did this trip years ago. I do not think there was time. We did however arrive a few days early and went to see the Pope's Wednesday gathering. We could have fit in the dome climb during our OYO days, but did food tours instead. We love Rome, have a great trip!


----------



## TravelJunkieHubby

We did the trip back in 2018 and I don't recall there being enough time for this either.  The hotel is walking distance from their though so I'd suggest using a prenight to do this.


----------



## acndis

I am excited to get the Meets Threads going again!  We are booked for this one 12/20-27 2022.  Anyone else?


----------



## jcb

I'm 11 days from the 10 year anniversary of our Viva Italia trip. It is still a spectacular memory.


----------



## OKW Lover

jcb said:


> I'm 11 days from the 10 year anniversary of our Viva Italia trip. It is still a spectacular memory.


We weren't on that trip with you and Cathy, but Viva Italia was Val & I's first ABD trip out of the US.  We still talk about it to this day and might just repeat it sometime.


----------



## Jess_S

I booked my family on the July 4, 2023 departure for Italy as a gift to my husband. (Literally right after the deposit became non-refundable, my parents caught covid on a group tour to Sicily. It definitely made the reveal of the gift less fun). My husband and I will be traveling with our son, who will be 10. This is our first ABD in 5 years. Our fingers are crossed for a great trip.


----------



## jillinastoria

Fun to see this thread, and congrats, Jess_S! We are taking our first ABD ever with our son, who is 7, leaving on August 12. Less than six weeks away, and we are so excited!


----------



## ShuisFan584

jillinastoria said:


> Fun to see this thread, and congrats, Jess_S! We are taking our first ABD ever with our son, who is 7, leaving on August 12. Less than six weeks away, and we are so excited!



It's been forever and a day since I posted here but I still browse often. I figured I had to comment to say that my family will also be on this trip! My kids are 9 and 6 and this is their second ABD trip. We were originally supposed to go to Italy in 2020 but we all know how that worked out. We ended up doing the AZ/UT trip last August since we figured we would have the best luck with a domestic trip. It was a fantastic trip - my kids loved it and still talk about it. Now they are very excited to finally get to Italy this year!


----------



## jillinastoria

ShuisFan584 said:


> It's been forever and a day since I posted here but I still browse often. I figured I had to comment to say that my family will also be on this trip! My kids are 9 and 6 and this is their second ABD trip. We were originally supposed to go to Italy in 2020 but we all know how that worked out. We ended up doing the AZ/UT trip last August since we figured we would have the best luck with a domestic trip. It was a fantastic trip - my kids loved it and still talk about it. Now they are very excited to finally get to Italy this year!


Thank you for posting, ShuisFan584! I am thrilled to hear this—and especially glad that you have kids around the same age. And also that you guys loved AZ/UT. That one is actually next on our list!


----------



## ShuisFan584

We booked super last minute (like 2 - 3 weeks ago). After talking to our travel agent, it sounded like there were a good number of guests on this trip and two kids under age 10, so my kids would make four under 10. I know they'll have a few times where the kids go off with one guide and do their own thing, so I think they'll have a good time!


----------



## jillinastoria

ShuisFan584 said:


> We booked super last minute (like 2 - 3 weeks ago). After talking to our travel agent, it sounded like there were a good number of guests on this trip and two kids under age 10, so my kids would make four under 10. I know they'll have a few times where the kids go off with one guide and do their own thing, so I think they'll have a good time!



That’s fantastic, and agreed, just what we were hoping for. So glad you guys decided to join on our date, sounds like it will be a great group of kids!

Did you get a sense of the overall number of guests on the trip? I have nothing to compare it to since it’s my first ABD, but I’m curious!


----------



## ShuisFan584

When I originally contacted my travel agent about 3 weeks ago, there were 20 already booked, with 6 being kids. So, my family would make 24. I imagine there could have possibly been others that booked after us, but I believe our trip closed for booking shortly after we booked (at least a week ago). ABD will provide number of guests and kids ages when asked, which I've found helpful when deciding on trips.


----------



## jillinastoria

That sounds like the perfect number. And very good to know for the future, too!


----------

